# Construccion y montaje de una asociación de 4 dipolos verticales



## tiago (Abr 23, 2010)

Hola al foro…Voy a explicar como he montado una asociación de cuatro dipolos vertcales tipo gamma match,el diseño de los mismos está basado en las instrucciones que EA3ABN 
  ofrece en su página web para el montaje de una de éstas antenas.Creo que es importante
  demostrar que estas cosas son menos de lo que nos parecen y que hay que quitarse el miedo a la hora de buscar resultados sólidos y de buena calidad.Os aseguro que si lo he conseguido yo, lo puede conseguir todo aquel que se lo proponga.
Estos los he hecho con intención de que funcionen en banda comercial de FM, concretamente para la frecuancia de 98.10 Mhz


    Los dipolos son como el modelo mencionado,con ligeras modificaciones:  Por ejemplo, el grosor de las varillas, que son de diametro de 10 m/m, y el ensamblaje de un par de ellas para obtener la longitud total, ya que en las tiendas habituales las venden en trozos de un metro,medida insuficiente para montar el dipolo, por lo que hay que ensamblar dos de ellas cortadas a la medida adecuada.
  Como van a ser cortadas en frecuencia, el puente de ajuste hecho con abrazaderas lo vamos a sustituir por un puente rígido atornillado a la varilla.

  Esto lo vamos a ver en tres partes que iré añadiendo según tenga preparadas y mi tiempo me lo permita, son las siguientes: 



*1ª* montaje simultaneo de las 4 antenas y ajuste individual de cada una de ellas
*2ª*Construccion del arnes en tres fases y prueba de las antenas en grupos de dos
*3ª*Colocación en mástil y cálculo de la  longitud de los vientos.


*PARTE 1ª  -MECANIZACIÓN DE LAS ANTENAS-*

  Dicho esto comenzemos el proyecto:
  Para el cual se ha reunido el siguiente material : 9 Varillas de aluminio de sección de 10 m/m y un metro de longitud (una varilla es de repuesto)
  3 varillas de sección de 8 m/m y un metro de longitud (una de repuesto)
  2 barras de cuadradillo de aluminio de 20 por 20 m/m y dos metros de longitud
  4 conectores tipo PL y 4 tapones cubre-tuercas que utilizaremos de separadores, así como los conectores y trozos de cable de RG213 precisos para el trabajo.

Siento no poder mostrar todas las imagenes que tenia preparadas pues me veo limitado sólo a 15, espero de todos modos, ser lo suficientemente gráfico.

    Lo primero que haremos será cortar la barra cuadrada de aluminio, para obtener los vástagos sobre los que se fijaran las varillas y tambien las garras de fijación al mastil.
  Los cortaremos aproximadamente a  unos 70 – 76 cm.de longitud.Después con la ayuda de una lima,eliminaremos las rebabas metalicas como muestran las fotos,  para no cortarnos.


​
  Luego, con la ayuda de una regla o un calibre, trazaremos las medidas donde vamos a hacer los agujeros,deslizando el calibre sobre la barra ó midiendo con la regla.Recomiendo hacerlo con un punzón o destornillador fino,con lápiz corremos el riesgo de que se borren. El aluminio quedará señalado.Si pintamos la superficie del aluminio con un trozo de tiza, las marcas del calibre o punzón resaltarán mas. Una vez marcados, los puntearemos con un punzón o granete para que la broca no nos patine a la hora de taladrar



​    Los agujeros los he hecho a una distancia de 10 -15 m/m del extremo del vástago y con una separación de 54 m/m entre ellos tanto en caso de las varillas como en el caso de la garra, todos los agujeros con un diámetro de 8 m/m.Luego, el agujero donde se va a ubicar el conector PL, lo abriremos a un diámetro de 15 m/m …Cuidadito con la máquina y los enganchones de la broca . *En esta fase trabajad con guantes.*



​
    Como no tengo taladradora de columna, los he hecho a pulso y me han quedado algo torcidos, con una lima de media caña,se rectifican con facilidad.
  Acto seguido se pasan unos trozos de varilla de 8 m/m por el primer orificio y se fija con un tornillo pasante de lado a lado.


​
   Cortaremos un trozo de RG213 de unos 23 cm de longitud, al cual depojaremos de la cubierta y la malla para dejar el vivo con su recubrimiento dielectrico y lo soldaremos a los conectores hembra tal  y como muestran las fotos, las soldaduras han de ser perfectas. Atornillamos el conector a la barra y por el extremo saliente introducimos los tapones de plastico practicando un orificio por donde pase el cable y encaje la varilla de ajuste con firmeza (Que no quede suelta y que entre haciendo fuerza) Fijaos en las fotos,pues son la mejor explicación.





​
 Después cortaremos las varillas de 10 m/m a ¼  de onda de la frecuencia deseada,hay que tener en cuenta el grosor de  la barra cuadrada, recomiendo cortar un centímetro por debajo de la medida y  luego si es necesario, colocar varillas de ajuste en los extremos para dar la medida definitiva.

  Introduciendo la varilla de 10 m/m en la de 8,  taladraremos ambas para abrocharlas con un tornillo de rosca plancha de 3’5 m/m  (taladramos con un diámetro de 3 m/m)
*Las varillas deben entrar suaves, si no es así pasad lija a una y a otra, si forzais el  aluminio al encajarlo, lo gripareis, y ya no lo podreis sacar ni meter.



​*    Después con lamina de laton, construiremos un puente con tornillos en los extremos a modo de bridas para hallar el punto de ajuste, yo lo he hecho dos, con lamina de latón y con alambre de tensor (mas sencillo) con excelentes resultados. Si se desea una antena con un puente que se pueda ajustar en el futuro a otras frecuencias, lo construiremos con lamina de acero inoxidable, en este caso, como se trata de determinar el punto de resonancia y sustituirlo por un puente atornillado, lo he hecho con latón o alambre.





​

Una foto con detalle de los puentes atornillados ya definitivamente (Aqui ya estan las antenas ajustadas con el puente de abrazadera)


​

*SINTONIZACION DE LA ANTENA:*

  Colocaremos la antena en un mastil, a no menos de 1’50 metros del suelo u otros obstáculos, con el puente a las ¾ partes de la altura de la varilla pequeña y procederemos a medir estacionarias. Variaremos la posición del puente hacia arriba o hacia abajo para obtener la minima lectura de reflejadas, el puente, en cada operación ha de quedar bien apretado para no obtener lecturas erroneas, es laborioso pero imprescindible.

  Una vez obtenida la minima lectura, si es mas alta de 1’2:1,procederemos a cortar secciones del cable introducido en la varilla, para lo cual hay que quitar y poner el conector PL cada vez, repito es laborioso Cortaremos unos dos centímetros y leeremos de nuevo, en base a la lectura iremos cortando secciones mas largas o mas pequeñas hasta lograr una lectura de 1’2:1  ó  1’1:1, cuidado no pasarse con los cortes., no ser demasiado exigentes, a 1’2:1, está perfecta, si seguimos cortando podemos pasarnos y malograr el cable, que tendremos que sustituir.Despuer de los cortes al cable, puede ser preciso retocar ligeramente la posición del puente para afinar.

  Hay que decir que en todo esto hace falta echar muchas horas y aprender a desenvolverse con las antenas, los resultados, a primera instancia no suelen ser perfectos, pero no hay que desanimarse  El ajuste de una antena es comparable al trabajo de un afinador de instrumentos musicales, parece sencillo, pero es laborioso y delicado,requiere conocimiento. Con estas instrucciones, espero simplificar la mayor parte del trabajo.


    Aquí dejo fotos de los dipolos terminados, si los hacemos todos de una, conseguiremos que nos salgan gemelos, cosa muy importante a la hora de ponerlos en fase y que nos den un buen rendiminento.
  Hay que sellar bien todos los agujeros de las varillas con cinta autosoldante, silicona, epoxy  o lo que consideremos preciso, tambien hay que sellar los conectores. Si la antena coge humedad, veremos subir las reflejadas de un modo importante.

  Cuando tengamos las antenas ajustadas a la frecuencia deseada, podemos (Como he hecho yo) , sustituir la lamina corredera por un puente hecho con cable rigido de cobre y dos argollas de latón atornilladas a las varillas, exactamente en el mismo lugar que ocupaba la corredera de ajuste en el momento de obtener la minima reflejada.
  Si por el contrario deseamos en el futuro variar la frecuencia de resonancia de la antena, dejaremos correderas deslizantes en lugar de éstas atornilladas.

  Hay fotos del mecanizado con detalles de partes que he considerado interesantes.

  Una vez ajustadas individualmente a la minima reflejada, ya podemos dejar las antenas en un lugar seguro y proceder al montaje del arnés que las conectará todas juntas en una sola linea de bajada.


​
Cuando tenga preparada la parte del arnés la adjuntaré a este mismo hilo.

Espero haberos animado o al menos haberos dado alguna idea. 

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Abr 24, 2010)

*2ª parte:*

*CONFECCIóN Y PUESTA A PUNTO DE UN ARNÉS  O DISTRIBUIDOR DE POTENCIA.*

  Bueno, tenemos nuestras antenas montadas y ajustadas a la minima reflejada. Son cuatro.
  Ahora toca asociarlas para que funcionen al unísono con una sola linea de bajada y nos ofrezcan un rendimiento satisfactorio.
  Son muchas las páginas que ofrecen información al respecto, pero entiendo que a veces los tecnicismos y los conocimientos que se espera de los que las consultan, sean relativamente elevados. Vamos a hacer un arnés, que, sin olvidar los calculos teóricos,nos ofrezca de una manera practica y directa unos resultados que pueda aprovechar cualquiera con mas o menos necesidad de un sistema radiante.


*EL CABLE COAXIAL:*
  Para construir éste arnés necesitaremos cable coaxial de 75 Ohm,de la mejor calidad que podamos conseguir, ya que en el reparto de potencia y las divisiones que necesariamente tenemos que efectuar, nos van a causar pérdidas de potencia.
  Es muy importante que el fabricante del cable nos ofrezca información de la velocidad de transmisión, ya que las tablas que existen no se ajustan en muchos casos a la realidad.
  Yo he utilizado el “*nordix tlca6-tsh*”, con triple blindaje y vivo rígido de acero revestido de cobre, es un cable de categoría RG 6 foam, con una velocidad del 84% (0,84), que según algunas tablas es de 66% de velocidad, sin embargo el fabricante me dice que es del 84%. Si no nos aseguramos, los calculos están expuestos al fracaso en un alto porcentaje. Con los datos del fabricante he obtenido unos resultados totalmente satisfactorios.

  Las antenas las vamos a conectar en grupos de dos y vamos a asociarlas de esta manera de forma individual, para finalmente, a su vez, asociar estos dos grupos, lo primero que vamos  a hacer  es esto:
Los extremos marcados como 50 Ohm corresponden al sitio donde conectaremos las antenas.

​    Una vez seleccionado el cable coaxial de 75 Ohm y sabida su velocidad de transmisión,procedemos a calcular la longitud del mismo para cada antena, yo he utilizado el nordix mencionado anteriormente, y la frecuencia  a la que voy a trabajar es de 98.10 Mhz. La formula matematica par el calculo es la siguiente:
  “L”, longitud del cable, es igual a: la velocidad  de transmisión (0’84) multilplicado por la impedancia (75 Ohm) dividido por la frecuencia, o sea:
  L=( Vt * Z) / F =  0’64, lo cual me arroja una longitud de cada cable de 64 centimetros.

  Cuando coloquemos las antenas en una torre o mástil , la distancia entre los vástagos (barras de sujeción) de cada antena deben estar también calculados según la frecuencia de emision, De tal modo:

​    En una formación de varias antenas , la separación entre las mismas ha de ser exactamente la correspondiente a ¾ de onda de la frecuencia de emisión (D). Por tanto, para una frecuencia de emisión de 98.10 Mhz, lo primero que haremos es hallar la longitud  de onda correspondiente de ésta manera:  Longitud de onda es igual a la velocidad de la luz partido por la frecuencia, para 98.10 Mhz, la longitud de onda es de  3’05 metros. Simplificando: 300/98.10 = 3’05 m. divididos entre 4 nos dá el cuarto de onda que es igual a 0'76 cm y multiplicado por 3 es igual a 2'2 metros, longitud correspondiente a 3/4 de onda y que determina la separación (D) entre antenas, que es la distancia que hay que guardar entre una y otra antena para que el lóbulo de emisión sea coherente.

  Los calculos de longitud del cable nos han arrojado una longitud de 64 cm para cada cable de conexión, si la distancia entre antenas es de 3’05 metros, evidentemente nos quedamos cortos, hay que alargar estas medidas … ¿Cómo?
  Es muy sencillo, para respetar las impedancias, no podemos dar la longitud que nos venga en gana, si no que hay que aplicar una sencilla regla, multiplicar ésta longitud anterior *por cualquier numero impar*, yo en éste caso, y para no obtener longitudes que sean exageradas, lo he multiplicado por 3, aunque tambien se puede hacer por 5 ó por 7, de ésta forma obtengo una longitud para cada cable de 1’92 metros.El cable me queda un poco tenso, pero prefiero eso a que la longitud sea mayor y que me produzca mayores pérdidas, aquí hay que afinar al maximo.


    Para la union de los cables se pueden usar splitters de 50 Ohm, que no son fáciles, de conseguir para las potencias algo elevadas, o conexiones en “T”, que habriamos de medir y sumar a la longitud de cable ya calculada, la solución casera mas sencilla es la siguiente:
  Fabricaremos con un trozo de circuito impreso de fibra de vidrio una plaquita de conexiones, con un trocito de placa de fibra de vidrio. Pintaremos con un rotulador con base de alcohol (indeleble, recomiendo EDDING 3000) las partes que nos interesan que queden con el cobre, dejando sin pintar las que deseamos que desaparezcan.


    Elaboraremos ácido   para  atacar la placa de la siguiente manera, mezclando dos partes de agua oxigenada, con una de salfumán (Aguafuerte)
  De esa forma introducimos la placa ya rotulada en la solución y agitamos con un movimiento de vaivén suave hasta que el cobre descubierto desaparezca.

​    Aquí soldamos los dos cables con la longitud obtenida por las formulas matematicas para unirlos, *la longitud es inalterable y si colocamos un conector hemos de adaptarlo a ésta longitud sin cortar nada de cable *(me refiero a los conectores PL que usaremos para conectar las antenas)

  Después soldaremos a ésta placa un cable de 50 Ohm, yo he puesto RG 58, que he conectado a un transmisor de 12 – 13 Watios para medir las reflejadas, y los extremos del  cada cable de 75 Ohm conectados a cada antena.

​      Una vez hecho esto procedemos a medir las reflejadas, que en mi caso arrojan algo mas de 1’2, pero teniendo en cuenta que no he respetado la separación entre ellas por razones de espacio y que la antena inferior está a algo mas de 50 cm del suelo, es una medida mas que satisfactoria.

  Si deseamos usar sólo un grupo de 2 antenas para nuestros fines, ya hemos llegado al final y sólo nos queda levantar el cojunto, pero si queremos colocar cuatro antenas hemos de seguir.





​    Esto lo hemos hecho con un grupo de dos antenas, para el otro grupo procederemos igual y cuando hayamos testeado los dos conjuntos, procederemos a unirlos de la siguiente manera:

​  Fabricaremos un tercer arnés con las mismas caracteristicas y  medidas exactamente, cuyos extremos soldaremos a la placa distribuidora de cada uno de los dos grupos de antenas. No puedo poner una foto de todo el conjunto, porque las dimensiones son muy grandes y no tengo medios caseros para ello, pero me imagino que se ha entendido el concepto general.



  Paso a dar algunos consejos para la terminación del arnés.
  Las placas de circuito donde hemos conexionado los cables las he revestido con láminas de latón soldadas y luego forradas con malla electrica para formar una caja de Faraday y que la RF quede aislada del exterior, reduciendo las fugas.

​ Después, he introducido éstas en cajas de plástico rellenadas con silicona para formar una barrera antihumedad, lo he hecho con silicona y no con epoxy, porque ante cualquier problema, la silicona la puedo quitar con cierta facilidad y el aislamiento que proporciona es , en este caso, el mismo.

  Hay que decir que antes de sellar las conexiones hay que testearlas con fiabilidad para  poder solucionar posibles pegas una vez sellado el conjunto.

​  Si lo hemos hecho todo bien, las reflejadas deben de estar en torno al 1’2 ´0 1’3, que para ser un montaje domestico es un éxito indudable.


    Si lo hemos hecho todo bien, las reflejadas deben de estar en torno al 1’2 ´0 1’3, que para ser un montaje domestico es un éxito indudable.

  No olvidemos aislar los conectores de la humedad.

​No descarto erratas que agradezco me indiqueis.

Ahora, sólo queda levantar todo ésto y disfrutar de un sistema radiante con caracteristicas profesionales.
No sé cuando podré preparar ésta documentación , ya que necesito un lugar donde ubicar éste sistema de antenas, en todo caso, en la siguiente parte, daré instrucciones precisas sobre el anclaje de un mástil y como calcular la longitud de los vientos.

Saludos...


----------



## tiago (Abr 26, 2010)

*ALGUNOS DATOS QUE QUIERO DESTACAR:*​
    En la primera parte, donde explico el montaje de los dipolos y los calculos para cortar las varillas, hay que tener en cuenta un detalle. Seguramente usaremos aluminio para su construcción, aunque tambien podemos usar cobre, hay que tener en cuenta que éstos materiales tambien poseen un factor de velocidad de transmisió eléctrica, que seguramente no podamos conocer, por lo tanto, y para luego poder ajustar la ROE sin problemas, recomiendo cortar la varillas que forman la longitud mayor del dipolo, un poco mas cortas de lo que los calculos nos arrojen, por ejemplo:
  Yo, para 98.10 Mhz, he obtenido una longitud de onda de 3’05 metros, dividiendo entre dos, obtengo la correspondiente a la media onda, o sea, 1’52 metros, como voy a obtener ésta longitud uniendo dos varillas, he de dividirla otra vez entre dos para saber cuanto le he de dar a cada varilla, el resultado esde 76 cm para cada una de ellas, pero … 
  La barra cuadrada sobre la que ensamblo la antena, tiene un ancho exterior de 2 centimetros, ancho que se va a sumar a la longitud de las varillas, por lo que esos dos centímetros hay que restarselos a las varilla, cortando 1 cm a cada una de ellas, la medida se quedará en 75 cm para cada varilla, y ademas…
  Tenemos que prever un poco la velocidad de transmisión del aluminio que empleemos, por lo que vamos a recortar aproximadamente 1’5 centimetros mas a cada varilla, quedando éstas en 73’5 cm cada una.
  De ésta forma, y con los restos de la varilla de 8m/m que nos ha sobrado, vamos a hacer trozos de entre 7 – 10 cm, que en caso de necesidad colocaremos en las puntas de las varillas, para poder variar su longitud y ajustarlas sin problemas, para ello, efectuaremos algunos cortes en las puntas, para que al apretar con una brida, se ajusten de forma adecuada. Pero en principio, aconsejo probar el ajuste de la antena de la forma que nos ha quedado, y si es presiso, luego, añadir las extensiones.


​

    Tambien pongo una foto del arnés tal y como a mi me ha quedado, y vuelvo a colocar el diagrama de conexión de las antenas para que se puedan comparar fácilmente, una de las conexiones del arnés la he dejado al descubierto, sin caja de plastico para ofrecer el aspecto que tiene.

​

Que es lo mismo que ésto:






*3ª PARTE, MONTAJE Y ALZADO DE LAS ANTENAS:*


      Aqui, poco tengo que decir, pues me imagino que casi todo el que lea éstas notas habrá colocado uno o dos mástiles para levantar algun tipo de antena, de radio, de TV etc…

  Lo que si que vamos a ver es un dibujo de cómo han de quedar, es éste:


​
    La distancia (D) entre las antenas, para frecuencia en la que estamos trabajando es de 2’28 metros, que corresponden a los ¾ de la longitud de onda. Hay formulas algo mas complicadas para Hallar la correcta separación entre las antenas, los resultados son algo diferentes (cuestion de una decena de centímetros, ó algo mas), pero de ésta forma los resultados son igual de buenos.

  A una distancia de 2’ 28 metros por antena, significa que necesitamos 6’84 metros, sólo para el conjunto, después hemos de añadir un tramo de alzada (A) que yo recomiendo no sea inferior a 4 metros de distancia hasta el suelo, por lo que se nos presenta un mástil de algo mas de 10 metros.
  Los juegos de vientos los colocaremos a cada tramo de 2’5 ó 3 metros, con cuidado que al levantar las antenas no nos rozen con ninguna de ellas, para fijarlos al mastil, usaremos las argollas que se venden al efecto , para que no se nos deslizen hacia abajo, podemos colocar una garra, una abrazadera, o lo que queramos, en la foto he colocado una garra.


​

    Hay que decir, que antes del alzado de la antena, hay que tener preparados los anclajes de sujeción del mástil, o el pié que le hayamos hecho en el suelo, en caso que vaya dejado caer sobre éste.

  Luego, nos queda la cuestion de calcular la longitud de los tensores, los cuales deben estar fijados al mastil antes de levantar la antena, en el dibujo, para no llenar de garabatos, sólo he dibujado un juego, pero hay que poner uno cáda 2’5 ó 3 metros.Los vientos son el dispositivo que mantiene vertical la formación y han de estar bien colocados.

  Bien, en el dibujo, vemos, que el tensor, junto al tramo de mastil que lo separa del suelo y la distancia que hay entre la piqueta y el mastil,forman un triangulo rectangulo, Cuyos lados son: CI, C2 y *H*, que es la hipotenusa, y cuya longitud desconocemos. Sabemos que el lado C1 mide 3 metros, y que de la piqueta a la base del mastil hay 2’5 metros, por tanto, el lado C2 mide 2’5 metros.

  El Teoréma de Pitágoras nos dice, que la suma del cuadrado de los catetos (C1 y C2), es igual al cuadrado de la Hipotenusa. Por tanto, para hallar la longitud de H, tenemos que resolver: cuadrado de C1 = a 9, mas cuadrado de C2 = a 6’25, se suman, y el resultado es = a 15’25, que es el cuadrdo de *H*, por lo tanto obtendremos el valor de *H, *calculando la raiz cuadrada de 15’25, que es = a 3’90. Por tanto el tensor marcado como *H*, mide 3’90 metros de longitud, añadiremos unos 70 cm. mas para las labores de enganche y tensado, y ya tenemos listas las medidas del primer tensor de los tres que componen el primer juego de vientos. Hay que decir que la distancia C2, entre la piqueta y el mástil, la he valorado en 2’5 metros para poder poner el ejemplo, pero hay que fijarse en las caracteristicas del lugar, y establecerla en el lugar mas conveniente.

  A 3  metros mas de altura hemos de colocar otro juego de tensores, ya sabeis como.
  Es muy importante que queden bien tensos, una vez colocada la estructura, iremos tensor por tensor, dando el punto de estiramiento adecuado y de forma individual.
  Aquí pongo una foto de una asociación de dos antenas, que, si bien no es lo mismo, quizá de una pequeña orientación, éstas fueron un encargo de un cliente.


​






  Para la formación que se pretende aconsejo al menos ser cinco personas para levantar el conjunto, mientras dos le dan altura, los otros, se encargan de que los vientos no se enreden, si lo hacen tendremos serios problemas.


*OJO MUY IMPORTANTE: *

*descartar canalones, ramas de arbol otros mástiles etc…* para la fijación de nuestros tensores, sólo fijarlos a puntos indudablemente sólidos, indeformables , que no ofrezcan riesgo de deslizamiento del punto de anudación y que no pongan en peligro otras estructuras. Hay que tener en cuenta algo muy serio, el desplome de éste tipo de estructuras, aparte de que no se sabe hacia donde caerá, representa un peligro muy serio para las personas a las que les pueda alcanzar en su caida, un peligro muy serio de incendio y/o electrocuciones por las lineas de tensión que pueda alcanzar, y un riesgo muy grave de sanción por daños materiales. Si no estais seguros de lo que haceis y cómo lo haceis *no lo hagais. *Siempre podemos empezar con dos antenas, cuya construcción Es exactamente igual, pero con la mitad de material y de altura (Foto), se puede levantar cómodamente entre dos personas.


*Algunos datos:*

  He comprobado que el cable nordix RG 6 que he utilizado es capaz de cargar con 250 Watios de potencia, por tanto, al llegar la RF al primer distribuidor y ser repartida ésta potencia entre dos cables de éste tipo, puedo decir que el conjunto se debeá alimentar con 500 Watios máximo.
  En caso de utilizar otro tipo de cable, la maxima potencia admitida, será la que el fabricante nos especifique.
  Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que los conectores que utilizemos, si llevan aislante de teflón, nos van a dejar conectarles mas potencia que los de baquelita y similares, también debemos consultar éstos datos con el fabricante para determinar la potencia maxima que soportan. En caso de un cable y unos conectores de buena calidad, yo alimentaria el conjunto con 1 ó 1'5 Kilowatios sin ningún miedo, eso si, si el trabajo está bien hecho.

  Si usamos conectores tipo “N” tendremos menores perdidas y no se llegan a calentar tanto como los del tipo PL, yo he puesto PL sólo por razones de economia.

  Estas cuatro antenas arrojan una ganancia de unos 6-7 Db sobre el dipolo (dBd)

Generalmente se montan asociaciones de dipolos, mas que por aumentar la ganancia, por modificar la forma del lóbulo de emisión, visto desde el cielo, la huella del lóbulo de emisión, donde el sistema radiante está colocado en el centro del circulo, es así:

​
Visto desde el perfil, éste lóbulo presenta el siguiente aspecto:

​
Dónde el sistema radiante está obviamente situado en el eje central donde se unen éstos dos "petalos" , el efecto parásito del mastil, se hace patente en el tamaño del "pétalo" trasero, que es mas pequeño y corresponde con la zona de sombra que nos produce, como he dicho, el efecto parásito del mástil o torre.  La energia que se radia hacia el cielo, y por tanto queda desaprovechada, ya que los receptores están situados a nivel del suelo está resaltada de color verde, éste efecto no se puede eliminar, pero si se puede reducir, ¿Como? ...Asociando mas dipolos,ésta representación corresponde a una asociación de dos dipolos cuya ganancia es de unos 4 dBd.  Ahora veamos una de cuatro:

​
Se puede ver que la energia emitida hacia el cielo ha disminuido y la emisión a nivel terrestre es mas concentrada. Los lóbulos parásitos se han reducido significativamente, la ganancia ahora está en unos 7 dBd, si pasásemos a una asociación de 6 dipolos, la ganancia subiria únicamente a unos 8'5 dBd, ya que al sobrepasar cierto numero de antenas, el incremento de ganancia es mas discreto.Pero el rendimiento es superior,al concentrar la energia mas a nivel del suelo.               Este es el sentido practico de las asociaciones de dipolos, y aunque se logren aumentos de ganacia, no es el principal objetivo.


Saludos​


----------



## joakiy (May 4, 2010)

¡Wow! Muy bien documentado, el mejor tutorial para la construcción y asociación de dipolos que he visto, y además en español.

Mil gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 4, 2010)

Excelente tutorial, ¡merece que se destaque!


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2010)

De nuevo (ya te lo había dicho), muy buen tutorial Tiago.


----------



## Vitruvio (May 13, 2010)

Brillante ! ... Coincido: El mejor tutorial que he visto sobre dipolos.

Gracias tiago.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2010)

Hola, si tengo una suma de dos dipolos abiertos cuyo divisor está echo con RG6 le puedo aplicar hasta 500w? (para que le lleguen 250 a cada antena) que potencia admitiría con cable RG11? Eso de la potencia siempre fue todo un tema para mí... tengo una suma de dos dipolos abiertos con el divisor hecho con RG11 (con dielectrico de polietileno) al que le puse un transmisor de 40w, con cable de bajada 10D-FB (dielectrico de foam) y otra suma de dos dipolos abiertos cuyo divisor está echo con RG59 y cable de bajada RG58 de foam (que planeo cambiar por RG213 cuando me den los numeros). Esta última formación también la alimento con 40w.

Aclaro que la primer radio (la que tiene los cables más gruesos) no es mía, es sólo una que atiendo y como quieren aumentar potencia me preguntaba hasta cuanto es seguro meterle. La segunda radio la trabaja una amiga, pero todos los equipos son míos así que con esa ensayo errores.

Respecto a la separación de los dipolos he encontrado un mejor (o aparente mejor) rendimiento cuando estos estan distanciados 1 lambda que cuando es 3/4 (siempre midiendo desde el centro de boom a boom)


----------



## tiago (May 13, 2010)

Bueno, en cuanto a la potencia que le aplicas al cable, creo que debes fijarte en las caracteriasticas que proporciona el fabricante, personalmente he visto cables rg 213 que se calentaban con 200 watios y cables rg 58 que soportaban 100 watios sin problemas aparentes ni temperatura, creo que es cuestión de calidades, yo siempre miro las caracteristicas que proporciona el fabricante y si me venden un cable que no puedo identificar con claridad, prefiero no adquirirlo,primero miro si el fabricante me suministra hoja de datos y si es así ,lo compro. Las diferncias en cuanto a la velocidad de propagación difieren de un fabricante a otro, aunque el dielectrico sea igual en todos los casos,pues la composición de la aleación de los conductores no es la misma, y por tanto tampoco lo es su factor de velocidad. Sin hoja de datos, no hay cable. A la hora de hacer un arnés de distribución, una buena información es garantia de éxito.
Al igual que las caracteristicas de velocidad de transmisión, varian otros factores más que determinan la potencia que se les puede aplicar, Por eso, hacer una estimación de la potencia que le atizas al cable,basandose sólo en la categoria del mismo, me parece cuanto menos, arriesgado.
Creo que 250 Watios exigen un RG 6 de excelente calidad, si es el caso, no hay pegas. Tengamos en cuenta que en el sentido al que nos referimos son cargas de potencia aplicadas en continuo, no a intervalos, como seria el caso de una estación de radioaficionado, en la que podriamos trabajar con cables de una menor calidad sin miedo a peligrosas exposiciones de potencia.

En cuanto al tema de la separación entre las antenas, si es cierto que existen  varios planteamientos, creo que todos son buenos, pero no puedo decir cual de ellos es mas acertado. Yo las pongo a 3/4 porque me dá la impresión de que es la formula mas extendida y mas llevada a la practica. Me gustaria tener datos tecnicos sobre una formación en la cual se ha experimentado con varias distancias entre centros.
Personalmente, hasta el momento, con 3/4 las formaciones funcionan bien, pero claro ... ¿Podrian andar mejor?  Esa es la cuestión.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2010)

Muy bien argumentado.


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Me gustaria tener datos tecnicos sobre una formación en la cual se ha experimentado con varias distancias entre centros.
> Personalmente, hasta el momento, con 3/4 las formaciones funcionan bien, pero claro ... ¿Podrian andar mejor?  Esa es la cuestión.



¿ Podrías decir qué soft usaste para calcular los lóbulos de emisión ? 
¿ No te permite calcular otras configuraciones, como para tener una idea al menos ? 

Saludos


----------



## tiago (May 14, 2010)

La página donde está el soft es:http://mmhamsoft.amateur-radio.ca/

  Para la confección del tutorial(lobulos de emision) he empleado diagramas ya elaborados,que garantizan una información veráz
  Si puedes recomendarme tutoriales  dedicados, y software no muy complicado te  prometo ponerles todo mi interés y ampliar ésta informacion.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2010)

Hay algunos programas de simulación de propagación y dispersión de RF. 
Uno de ellos se llama FEKO, pero hay varios más que ahora no recuerdo. 
La aplicacion para antenas se llama ANTENNAMAGUS.
Habría que ver si la versión de evaluación resulta más o menos sencilla de usar. 

Saludos


----------



## tiago (May 15, 2010)

Los probaré.
Gracias por la información

Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (May 15, 2010)

Aqui les dejo unos datos que tal vez nos deje de una vez por todas claro sobre las distancias que hay que tener en nuestros dipolos.

Es de un manual de instrucciones de RVR, famosa empresa italiana de equipos de fm.

Dejo las imagenes tal cuales, estan en ingles pero muy muy sencillo de entender


En el siguiente grafico se explica el diagrama de ganancia tomando en cuenta la cantidad de elementos (dipolos) y la distancia en lambda.

*G(db):* Ganancia en dB
*n* = Numero de dipolos
*d/λ* = distancia en lambda



Como pueden observar, la distancia ideal es .85 lambda, es la que mayor db de ganancia se obtiene.

Espero les sirva!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 16, 2010)

buen material. Creo que entre los temas que se han abierto hasta ahora está casi completo el asunto de construcción, ajuste y enfase de dipolos abiertos.

Tengo una duda algo elemental y ciertamente no tengo tiempo para llevar a la práctica todavía pero me preguntaba como se ajustan los dipolos cerrados. Tiene que ver con el punto donde se alimenta? tiene que ver con el espacio que queda entra una y otra rama?, por qué me parece que salen más cortos que los abiertos? y el espacio es superior a la longitud de onda (puede que me equivoque).


----------



## alexus (May 16, 2010)

he visto que a los array de dipolos abiertos con gamma match, se les coloca un elemento reflector (¿parasito?). si les intresa, adjunto una foto que le tome a la instalacion de una emisora.


----------



## GustyArte (May 16, 2010)

Si es usado, yo use asi un dipolo largo tiempo...



Reflector y director... gran direccionalidad, con 12 mts de torre y 30 watts cubría 30 kms en *linea recta*, pero hacia los costados y atrás prácticamente cubría 3 kms


----------



## asherar (May 16, 2010)

> Ver el archivo adjunto 33536
> 
> Como pueden observar, la distancia ideal es .85 lambda, es la que mayor db de ganancia se obtiene.




Si la vista no me engaña el máximo de todas las curvas con n > 2 está en poco más de 0.9 x lambda.


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2010)

Bueno, la gráfica no creo que tenga la suficiente resolución para determinar si es 0'85 ó 0'90. Habria sido bueno un apunte al respecto por parte del autor de dichas pruebas. Pero en la fórmula figura 0'85 como el dato a tener en cuenta.

  Creo que los graficos de ganacia no dicen apenas nada si no van acompañados de unos graficos de lóbulo, que es al fin y al cabo, la figura que nos dá la idea exacta sobre el funcionamiento de la antena para nuestros propósitos.
En cuanto al manual de Gustyarte, lo voy a llevar a la practica cuando monte éste mes que viene, una asociación simple de dos dipolos. A ver como funciona.
Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 17, 2010)

Cierto, además la gráfica debe salir de una expresión matemática que supone 
algunas aproximaciones. 
Lo definitivo seguramente lo dirían algunas mediciones. 
Claro que esto no sería sencillo ni muy cómodo de realizar con la antena ya montada. 
En cualquier caso requeriría subirla y bajarla al menos un par de veces.


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> Si es usado, yo use asi un dipolo largo tiempo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33575
> 
> Reflector y director... gran direccionalidad, con 12 mts de torre y 30 watts cubría 30 kms en *linea recta*, pero hacia los costados y atrás prácticamente cubría 3 kms



Gusty, veo que tienes bastante escuela en la prueba de antenas, he leido tu hilo en el que has colocado 4 dipolos en tu torre etc.
Cuando hablas de distancia, no estás hablando de nucleos urbanos verdad? por ejemplo, con la antena directiva de la foto, las pruebas son sin obstacolos por medio?

saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (May 17, 2010)

> Cuando hablas de distancia, no estás hablando de nucleos urbanos verdad?  por ejemplo, con la antena directiva de la foto, las pruebas son sin  obstacolos por medio?


Claro, hablo de distancias punto a punto, para ser mas explicito la radio esta en la zona urbana y los 30 kms es ya en zona rural.
En ciudad, mientras uno se encuentre dentro de la dirección del dipolo la señal era buena, cuantos menos edificios existan mucho mejor

Este solo dipolo oscila en los 6db de ganancia, lo que se logran con 4 dipolos normales, pero ojo, hablamos de un dipolo direccional, no omni.

El tema antenas, lóbulos de radiación, db de ganancia, etc etc es extenso... lo mas importante es tener ALTURA en torre, sin altura por mas que pongan 16 dipolos y 1 kw la cobertura va a ser poca


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2010)

Evidentemente la altura es fundamental, éso lo tengo mas que apendido.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 19, 2010)

Por cierto, ¿Donde hay buena información sobre éstos dipolos con elementos parásitos?, como el de la foto.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 19, 2010)

ojo al piojo... yo ayer hice una de estas direccionales de 3 elementos y terminó siendo de dos porque no le podía bajar la roe... así que hay que estudiar bien el asunto... imagino que para los experimentados no debe ser gran problema... pero no encontré mucha información confiable al respecto. Sobre todo porque todos tiran medidas diferentes para calcular la antena a una frecuencia determinada.


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2010)

Bueno, y ¿Que pasó exactamente? ...¿Donde obtuviste la información?

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 20, 2010)

exactamente pasó lo que tenía que pasar... la dejé solo de dos elementos (reflector y elemento excitado)... la información la obtuve de vaya uno a saber... de internet... Ahora los reportes de los escuchas son buenos. Aunque se nota la direccionalidad.

Sería interesante que gustyarte nos grafique las medidas de su antena (en mm para la frecuencia en que esta) y después cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones sobre cual es el espacio que corresponde a reflector y cual a director.


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2010)

no se porque desaparecieron mis mensajes, 

pero dj: el director y el reflector, los hicistes 5% menos corto para el director y 5% mas largo para el reflector respecto del excitado? 

quizas haya que separarlos 1/4 de onda y probar.

aqui adjunto una imagen de lo que habia mencionado, es el sistema irradiante transmite en 89.7.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 22, 2010)

Tal cual, el elemento excitado lo calculé como cualquier dipolo 142.5/F(o), el reflector 5% más largo y el director 5% más corto. El resto de la receta fue una de las que más vi por ahí... espacio entre reflector y dipolo 0.2 lambda y espacio entre dipolo y director 0.15 lambda. En la foto de gustyarte se ve  que el espacio entre dipolo y director es de menos de 0.15 lambda. De cualquier manera, probé variar la distancia (entre nada y 0.15 lambda que e hasta donde me da el boom porque ya está cortado) y lo mismo... En la foto del colega se ve que el gama es muy corto... así que en una de esas es cosa de ponerse a recortar... ciertamente en principio la roe estaba por el numero 4 y al cortar el cable del gama (cerca de 2 cm) ya se notó la mejoría que fue esa roe de 3 que tanto comento... pero no quise comenzar a cortar hasta quedarme con nada... por eso mismo me preguntaba si alguien tiene una receta más confiable para estas antenas... incluso en principio quería hacerla de 5 elementos y tenía todos los materiales, pero se veía muy grande... así que pensé en la lucha que tendría en la torre y mejor la hice de 3... pero insisto en que no logre nada.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 14, 2010)

Para los interesados en hacer la antena direccional, no uséis aluminio anonizado. Usad cualquier otra cosa, incluso aluminio bruto, pero el aluminio anonizado (no se por que) dificulta la puesta a punto de cualquier antena.


----------



## tiago (Jun 14, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> Para los interesados en hacer la antena direccional, no uséis aluminio anonizado. Usad cualquier otra cosa, incluso aluminio bruto, pero el aluminio anonizado (no se por que) dificulta la puesta a punto de cualquier antena.




Bueno, efectivamente, es una cosa que quizá hayamos obviado y que es importantísima, el aluminio anodizado,por las películas que se forman en el metal, no está en absoluto indicado para las antenas ni direccionales ni omni. Cuidado, que hay anodizados "en crudo" que parece aluminio en bruto pero con algo de brillo.


Importante aclaración, Joakiy. 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 14, 2010)

Supuestamente uso *Caño Redondo Temple Duro Aleación 6063*. Algo que sepan sobre esta aleación?

Yo encontré esto: http://www.electrocome.com/al6063.htm


----------



## joakiy (Jun 15, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Supuestamente uso *Caño Redondo Temple Duro Aleación 6063*. Algo que sepan sobre esta aleación?
> 
> Yo encontré esto: http://www.electrocome.com/al6063.htm



Ese es anonizado


----------



## tiago (Jun 15, 2010)

Lo de Temple duro, ya hace sospechar.
Creo que ésto te habrá dado una alegria, puesto que es la razon de que no lograses sintonizar la antena, y la montarás otra vez con éxito. 

No hay aluminio vulgar y corriente por tu región?

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 15, 2010)

Bueno, me he puesto a construir un dipolo con tubos de aluminio, lo que pasa que para los tubos no los encuentro de menos de 12mm ¿será crítica esta medida?.

Tengo entendido que cuanto más grueso es el tubo de la antena, más ancho de banda tiene y más potencia soporta.


----------



## tiago (Jun 15, 2010)

Lo del ancho de banda no lo sé, no lo habia oido. Pero cuanto mas gordos si que soportan mas potencia, de todos modos te aseguro que los que he hecho al principio, pueden soportar 500 ó 600 Watios cada uno sin problemas, hay quien los ha visto y apuesta por el doble incluso. Yo no voy a aconsejar potencias que no estoy seguro al 100% sean soportadas,eso sí, con un conector algo mejor.
La medida no es critica, lo puedes llevar hasta 16 m/m de diámetro, evidentemente se sintoniza en otro punto diferente que si la haces de 12 m/m.
Si vas a construir varias,cuida que sean gemelas en proporciones.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 15, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Lo del ancho de banda no lo sé, no lo habia oido. Pero cuanto mas gordos si que soportan mas potencia, de todos modos te aseguro que los que he hecho al principio, pueden soportar 500 ó 600 Watios cada uno sin problemas, hay quien los ha visto y apuesta por el doble incluso. Yo no voy a aconsejar potencias que no estoy seguro al 100% sean soportadas,eso sí, con un conector algo mejor.
> La medida no es critica, lo puedes llevar hasta 16 m/m de diámetro, evidentemente se sintoniza en otro punto diferente que si la haces de 12 m/m.
> Si vas a construir varias,cuida que sean gemelas en proporciones.
> 
> Saludos.



Voy a construir solo una  y la puesta a punto será dificultosa, pues solo la puedo instalar en el balcón, rodeada de cristales  Una lástima que los vecinos no permitan poner ningún tipo de antena ni en la fachada ni en la azotea...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 15, 2010)

Solo un dipolo puesto en el balcon... bueno... recomendaría usar poca potencia porque ya con algo así como 15 watts se mete un zumbido como de alterna en todo lo que pueda funcionar como receptor... hasta en parlantes que no esten conectados a nada. Ni hablar de cortar servicios como televisión por cable, internet, enmudecer teléfonos inalámbricos, tildar computadoras, etc... así que lo más recomendable es alejar la antena de las personas y sus cosas jaja. Además, los blindajes ya no vienen como antes... ahora todo es de plastico.

Yo antes hacía los dipolos con caño de 1" para el boom y de 3/4" para el que sería el elemento exitado o el dipolo... Por una cuestión de economía ahora uso caño de 1/2" y la verdad me salen más fáciles de hacer y de ajustar. Leí por ahí (aunque no lo puedo fundamentar) que las antenas deben tener diametro suficiente por una cuestión mecánica, aunque por una cuestión eléctrica conviene que sean lo más delgadas posible. Por ejemplo veo que para antenas de VHF en banda de dos metros por ejemplo usan caño de 1/4" para los elementos.

Por aca, una fm que sale con un Elenos de 1800 watts, tiene seis dipolos abiertos con gamma match y un repartidor solido. Así a ojo me arriesgo a decir que son de 3/4" así que si si repartimos 1800 watts en 6 dipolos a cada uno le llegarían unos 300 watts...

Creo que en el caso de esta clase de dipolos no depende el elemento de 1/2 onda, sino del adaptador gamma. Supuestamente un RG213 puede bancar algo así como 1kw en 100 Mhz.

Ya que estmos embarcados en este asunto de la construcción y asociación de 4 dipolos verticales tengo otras cuestiones relacionadas... ya vimos como llevar una carga de 50 ohms a 100 ohms empleando cable de 75 en serie, para luego poner otro en paralelo y obtener nuevamente 50 ohms (o cercano). Hay otra forma de hacerlo con cable... pero todo con cable de 50 ohms... hacemos los chicotes de los dipolos todos iguales y luego los ponemos en paralelo (siempre en grupo de dos). Ahí obtendríamos 25 ohms, así que para llevarlo a 50 necesitamos intercalar un tramo de 25 ohms, pero no hay... así que ponermos dos pedazos de coaxil de 50 en paralelo y eso se lo ponemos en serie... así que ya tenemos de nuevo los 50 ohmios que nos interesa... Es más aparatoso que con los cables de 75 (porque es más o menos la misma cosa) pero hay que tener menos cuidados con las medidas y ya podemos trabajar con más potencia porque el RG-11 está dificil de conseguir por aca.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 15, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Solo un dipolo puesto en el balcon... bueno... recomendaría usar poca potencia porque ya con algo así como 15 watts se mete un zumbido como de alterna en todo lo que pueda funcionar como receptor... hasta en parlantes que no esten conectados a nada. *Ni hablar de cortar servicios como televisión por cable, internet, enmudecer teléfonos inalámbricos, tildar computadoras, etc...* así que lo más recomendable es alejar la antena de las personas y sus cosas jaja. Además, los blindajes ya no vienen como antes... ahora todo es de plastico.



 el fin del mundo de 2012 se adelanta 

Si vieras donde tengo mi antena ground plane (con cable, claro)...

Ver el archivo adjunto 34906

Y mira la potencia:
Ver el archivo adjunto 34907

Ni zumbidos (por el momento), ni interferencias, ni nada. Se que es jodido eso de no poner la antena elevada, pero cuando no se puede, no se puede.

Ya tengo cuidado de no interferir: tengo toma a tierra en el transmisor, el cable de alimentación con una ferrita abrazada en cada extremo.

Pero tienes razón, cualquiera que lea este mensaje podría pensar que una antena se puede colocar en cualquier sitio: no es lo idóneo, y hay que tener en cuenta que solo emito esporádicamente. Quien desee emitir de contínuo, mejor que se busque un buen mástil.

S2.


----------



## tiago (Jun 15, 2010)

UAU..!  ¿Que la has hecho, con una lata de conserva? ...

El efecto de paralaje me engaña un poco, ¿Que roe te dá  1'2?.

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jun 15, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> UAU..!  ¿Que la has hecho, con una lata de conserva? ...
> 
> El efecto de paralaje me engaña un poco, ¿Que roe te dá  1'2?.
> 
> Saludos



Más o menos 1,2. Si pongo el roímetro en horizontal, casi 1,1.

Si quieres ver el hilo completo, busca "antena ground plane vhf" en el foro


----------



## joakiy (Jun 17, 2010)

Unas preguntas acerca del adaptador gamma:

¿El tubo de aluminio mide lo mismo que el trozo de rg213 o es más largo?
¿Debe encajar dentro del tubo cuadrado?
¿Se podría cambiar el rg213 por un tubo rígido soldable al conector pl, como por ejemplo un tubo de latón?

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 17, 2010)

El tubo de sintonía es algo mas largo que el rg 213, las fotos creo que dan una idea, normalmente el ajuste está algo mas arriba de donde termina el cable. El trozo de rg 213 hay que cortarlo casi con total seguridad para llevar la antena a una ROE razonable p. ejemplo 1'8:1, para luego, del puente deslizante, darle el ajuste fino, a 1'2:1, si no se consigue, hay que cortar otro pedacito de rg 213.Cuidadito lo que cortamos, la ROE alta nos la puede dar tanto por exceso como por defecto de longitud del macarrón interior de rg 213.
El tubo de sintonia va aislado del boom, yo le he puesto unos separadores de plastico que son tapones cubretuercas con un agujero hecho con un cuchillo para que el tubo entre ligeramente en el tapón, luego le das con silicona y lo sellas.
Me imagino que un trozo de cable o laton aislado, hará la misma función, si te hace un corto ya sabes lo que te va a pasar, el trozo de rg 213 es sin duda lo mas cómodo.

... Cada maestrillo ... 

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 17, 2010)

Lo del latón lo decía por aprovechar un trozo de tubo que me sobró de la antena plano tierra, y que encaja a la perfección con el vivo del PL


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 17, 2010)

la verdad joakiy no se entiende muy bien lo que queres hacer... 

Mirá esto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/175309/ _en ese post estan las fotos de un tipo de antenas que hacía hasta hace unos meses. Ahora las hago más simples, pero bueno... la ventaja de este diseño es que se explica solito (es como una rediografía jaja) así que podes ver como queda el caño del gamma con el coaxil y puesyo al conesto. Entre el caño de gamma y el resto de la antena no hay contacto galvanico sino hasta el puente.

Saludos,


----------



## joakiy (Jun 18, 2010)

Entonces, según lo expuesto por tiago y DJ_Glenn, podría montar el alimentador de la antena más o menos así:



Encajando por supuesto, por encima el tubo de aluminio a modo de "funda" del tubo central, asegurándome en todo momento de que no entra en contacto con sus paredes.


----------



## tiago (Jun 18, 2010)

Correcto, pero mira de recortar un poco el tapon de plastico, dále unos 2 cm. de altura.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 21, 2010)

Ya he terminado el dipolo y es una delicia, se ajusta facilmente tal y como se indica en el hilo, la roe ha quedado bajísima tras el ajuste y transmite muy muy bien, ahora voy a construir la versión 2.0, pues esta ha quedado un poco fea. He empleado el tubo de latón como alimentador en lugar del cable rg213, y tubos de aluminio bruto de 12mm.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 21, 2010)

ahora ahsta las antenas son 2.0 jaja


----------



## alexus (Jun 21, 2010)

ja ja ja yo a todo proyecto le pongo version!!


----------



## tiago (Jun 22, 2010)

Has tenido que cortar el tubo de latón para que bajase la ROE...?  Ó sólo has tirado del ajuste del puente.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 22, 2010)

Sí, claro, he cortado el tubo de latón, igual que si fuera un rg213


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola, tengo una consulta... resulta que ayer fuimos a bajar una torre de una FM y tenía 8 dipolos cerrados marca Eiffel... digo tenía porque mi compañero (el que subió) tubo como primer buena idea cortar los cables de los repartidores... luego sacó un tonillo de más y se desprendió el botalon... así que chau chau adios... de cualquier manera, no hay mayor problema para mí... para empezar porque no fue mi culpa y para seguir porque tengo una suma de cuatro dipolos cerrados para reemplazar los otros y de casualidad nomás, en una frecuencia 400khz más arriba así que supongo van a funcionar sin mayores problemas. Ahora, estos dipolos eiffel vienen soldados y el punto de alimentación (la parte de adelante) tiene una bobina de alambre muy delgado enrrollada sobre un nucleo de papel madera. Imagino que esta bobina es para llevar los 300 ohms a 50 homs, ya que los divisores estan hechos con RG11, tal cual se trata en este tema.
Ahora me preguntaba que características o como se calcula ese balun para hacerlo de esa forma tan compacta y no necesariamente con un coaxil en paralelo.
Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dj_Gleen, mejor haz algo así:







Fuente:

http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/diy-yagi/dipoles.htm


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 24, 2010)

Eso es lo más clásico... pero si la relación es 4:1 se obtienen 75 ohms cierto? o como se hace para tener 50? siempre hablando de un solo dipolo plegado.

Por aca encontré esto: http://www.gorum.ca/sinc_ant.html creo que por ahí va la cosa... pero usa cable de 125 ohms y de 50... está muy rebuscado jaja aunque se me hace que las Eiffel van por el mismo camino.

A este hombre se las voy a reemplazar una suma de 4 dipolos cerrados marca NHC que tienen pinta de ser más robustos aunque recomendados hasta 600w.

Ya las llevaremos a la práctica, en una de esas puede llegar a ser más fácil que hacer dipolos abiertos... llevan algún ajuste estos elementos plegados?

antes de despedirme quería comentarles que el de las antenas está saliendo al aire con una paragüita... alimentada con 600w jaja funciona muy bien!


----------



## joakiy (Jun 24, 2010)

DJ no creo que sea crítico en absoluto el pliegue de los dipolos, yo he llegado a emitir con un dipolo cerrado sacado de una antena de vhf, con su balun (el que traen de fábrica), y poniendo en serie un condensador variable para ajustar estacionarias. Y si no fuera por que la placa de circuito impreso se ponía más caliente que el motor de mi moto vieja, la antena funcionaba perfectamente


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 24, 2010)

Habrá que quemar algunos cartuchos y ver que sale.

Encontré algo por ahí... usan un balun de los que vienen en antenas para TV, aunque dice que no se banca mucha potencia: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/tony.ling/radio/workbench/folded_dipole/diypole.htm


----------



## joakiy (Jun 29, 2010)

Bueno, ya está lista la versión 2.0, que ha quedado más robusta y sólida que su predecesora.

En lugar de usar tubos de 12 milímetros, los he empleado de 10mm como indicaba tiago, llegando a las siguientes conclusiones:

- La antena es más fácil de sintonizar con tubos de 10mm que con tubos de 12mm.
- Tiene más ancho de banda, concluyendo que la teoría que afirma que "a mayor grosor del tubo de la antena mayor ancho de banda" es leyenda urbana, almenos para este tipo de antenas.

Observad como está construido el puente.

Ahí tenéis unas fotos:





Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 29, 2010)

Te quedó muy bien. Sería mucho pedir que confecciones una gráfica con los valores de roe obtenidos en diferentes frecuencias? y así poder conocer su ancho de banda?

a proposito... como decía un tipo por aca... esa antena no me calienta jaja (por el radiador, se entiende jaja)


----------



## tiago (Jun 29, 2010)

Oye, que bien te ha quedado. La verdad es que el ancho de banda que les he sacado a las mias es impresionante. Cuando encuentre el medidor de ROE tomaré datos.


----------



## lu6fgh (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola gente le planteo una inquietud que en google no encontre que pasa si en lugar de poner 4 dipolos uno debajo del otro , se ponen 2 apuntando al sur y 2 al norte para ganar algo de altura con los 2 dipolos que quedarian mas abajo ? usando el enfasado como como si se pusieran uno debajo del otro ?? alguien lo experimento ? y de paso les cuento mi experiencia , desde hace 1 semana tengo en marcha una mini radio con 40 w y 1 dipolo abierto ,si dios quiere esta tarde termino el enface y pongo un segundo dipolo , con 1 solo dipolo a 15 mts estoy cubriendo 30 / 35 km en campo y para el lado de lo que es ciudad 10 / 15  como mucho , no tengo roimetro para calibrar el dipolo pero me guio por unas formulas que use siempre para fabricar dipolos con gama para la banda de 10 mts que ahu si tengo roimetro y siguiendo los pasos el roe es casi nula , despues voy a subir fotos de como armo mis dipolos y detalles del gamma por si a alguien le puede llegar a interesar , voy a armar una tablita y la voy a subir como foto , pero desde ya les adelanto para calcular el irradiante 143/ frec   para calcular el largo del dielectrico 14.3 / frec  y para calcular el caño que recubre al dielectrico 21.46/ frec y el cursor para calibrar roe midiendo desde el extremo contrario a donde esta el conector quedaria alejado 10 cm para 87.5  y  9 cm para 107.9  yo en mi caso estoy en 107.3 y uso 9 cm de distancia y el indicador de roe de mi exitador no prende , el equipo no calienta , no mete interferencia ni nada, sialguien tiene roimetro y ganas de armar un gamma con mis medidas y ver el roe seria mas que ideal , ah y la separacion entre irradiante y gamma es de 5 cm saludos a todos   Alejandro.-


----------



## joakiy (Jul 9, 2010)

@lu6fgh, ¡cubriendo esos kilómetros con 40W y un solo dipolo ya puedes estar contento!

Con respecto a tu pregunta, cuando enfasamos dipolos, lo que hacemos es "aplastar" el lóbulo de radiación para evitar que se desperdicie energía hacia el cielo. Imagina que el lóbulo original fuese un donut que cubre 10 centímetros de diámetro. Si aplastas el donut con el pie, cubrirás 15, pero el donut sigue teniendo la misma masa.

Si pones entonces dos dipolos mirando al norte, y dos mirando al sur, vas a crear un lóbulo amorfo e impredecible, las antenas van a actuar como reflectores, y si a eso le sumas el efecto parásito del mástil o de la torre, a lo mejor estarías enviando la señal a la Luna. 

Si tu problema es que no puedes subir más la antena, prueba con una slim-jim a ver como te va. 

Saludos.


----------



## lu6fgh (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola Joaki "a lo mejor estarías enviando la señal a la Luna" j ja buena respuesta y bue capaz en la luna hay alguien , porque aca donde estoy yo cubro 30 km peo res puro campo no hay nadie y de mucho no me sirve , y para donde hay gente cubre 15 con viento a favor y los planetas alineados jajaja , hace un rato termine de armar mi 2do dipolo pero caramba estan armados identicos, pero el 2do me prende la proteccion de roie de mi equipo , supongo que puede ser que el dielectrico que use en el 1r dipolo era rigido y el que puse en el segundo son varios hilos mas finos en el interior del dielectrico , mañana voy a bajar el primer dipolo y corroborar si es asi que tengo 2 dielectricos diferentes y poner del mismo y ya enfarlas , en cuanto al gamma que medidas usas en tus dipolos ?


----------



## joakiy (Jul 9, 2010)

lu6fgh dijo:


> en cuanto al gamma que medidas usas en tus dipolos ?



he seguido al pie de la letra las instrucciones facilitadas por tiago, creo que la mínima roe la obtuve con un alimentador de 17cms, pero ojo: transmito entre 106 y 108 Mhz, si transmites en una frecuencia más baja, hay que recortar menos, ya sabes.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 9, 2010)

Estoy haciendo una formación de cuatro dipolos abiertos como se ve en este tema, y logré conseguir cable RG11, pero de foam... la verdad es un montón de cable a emplear comparado con el polietileno pero bue... es lo que hay... en el catalogo del fabricante (Epuyen SRL) dice que el factor de velocidad para el cable que compré es de 0.82... en el mismo catálogo para otros tipos de RG11 también de foam figuraban diferentes factores. Este cable es bishield 67% o algo por el estilo... me explicaba el vendedor que eso de bishield es la doble maya y el 67% es la densidad del dieléctrico.

Entonces cada rama me quedaría 75*0.82/f... y eso lo multiplico por 5 que sería la longitud necesaria por cada rama para recorrer la mitad de los 7/8 de separación entre dipolo y dipolo más 1/4 de onda de separación con la torre... y todavía sobra cable jaja... 3346 mm para 91.9... está bien? me parece mucho cable...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 19, 2010)

Bueno... no recibí respuesta sobre si estaba bien o mal el calculo así que me tiré a la pileta...

Los probé de a dos (serían tres juegos para cuatro dipolos) con unas carguitas hechas con dos resistencias de 100 ohms en paralelo cada una y bajé la potencia del transmisor a 5 watts más o menos... obtuve una lectura de 1,5 en el roímetro... no me parece muy conviencente pero puede que sea por las cargas... supuestamente calculé los cables para 91.9... pero al pasar a 91.7 por ejemplo la roe ya subía a 2 así que no se tiene un gran ancho de banda al menos con este cable que compré. (todavía se considera la posibilidad de que yo lo haya calculado mal)... de cualquier manera 1,5 me parece aceptable.


----------



## tiago (Jul 26, 2010)

Me imagino que habrás tenido en cuenta la longitud de la "T" que has empleado.
yo habría soldado los cables directamente entre ellos antes de poner el conector y generar dudas, hazlo así, si te dá demasiada roe, haz un par de centimetros mas largoa los cables con dos trocitos añadidos, mide nuevo, si te ha subido de forma evidente, corta un centimetro a tu cable original y llevatelo a 1'2 que es perfectamente posible, yo el último que hice me quedó a 1'1 (O el medidor está roto)  ...

Perdon, estoy de vacaciones en un pueblecito y no tengo acceso a internet, no se si podré seguir el tema como es debido.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2010)

mm... lo consideré pero no tuve en cuenta esa longitud... de cualquier manera, todas las medidas deben estar bien... sobre todo porque al subir a la torre para bajar los dipolos que tenían en 105.5 me encuentro que eran iguales a los míos... y a esta gente se le ocurrió poner 8... fue una prueba de fuego pero al final quedó 1:1 (si es que mi medidor no está roto jaja) si existió un error en el calculo del cable debería haber saltado en la unión central que quedó con 6,02 metros por rama (12,04 metros en total)... de cualquier manera, lo que hice fue ajustar cada antena de forma independiente, luego las ponía de a dos y medía, luego de a cuatro y por último las 8. Surgieron algunos problemas con las "T"... se desarmaban con mucha facilidad, así que ya estoy considerando otro método para la proxima... eso de soldar los cables no se que tan viable sea porque no consigo maya de cobre, pero me recomendaron usar fichas "F" y un derivador de TV (quitando los componentes que puede llegar a tener dentro)... parece buena solución, al menos para RG6...


----------



## tiago (Jul 29, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> mm... lo consideré pero no tuve en cuenta esa longitud... de cualquier manera, todas las medidas deben estar bien... sobre todo porque al subir a la torre para bajar los dipolos que tenían en 105.5 me encuentro que eran iguales a los míos... y a esta gente se le ocurrió poner 8... fue una prueba de fuego pero al final quedó 1:1 (si es que mi medidor no está roto jaja) si existió un error en el calculo del cable debería haber saltado en la unión central que quedó con 6,02 metros por rama (12,04 metros en total)... de cualquier manera, lo que hice fue ajustar cada antena de forma independiente, luego las ponía de a dos y medía, luego de a cuatro y por último las 8. Surgieron algunos problemas con las "T"... se desarmaban con mucha facilidad, así que ya estoy considerando otro método para la proxima... eso de soldar los cables no se que tan viable sea porque no consigo maya de cobre, pero me recomendaron usar fichas "F" y un derivador de TV (quitando los componentes que puede llegar a tener dentro)... parece buena solución, al menos para RG6...



Cuidadito con atornillar los cables de emisión como si fuesen de recepción de TV, hace poco ví como salia fuego de una conexión hecha de éste modo,se cargó con 300W y tardo unos 45 segundos en derretirse totalmente el empalme.El desatre es imaginable.
Puedes obtener malla quitandosela a un trozo de RG 213, si ves los empalmes que hice yo en el post donde explico lo del arnés, podras ver como he forrado un trozo del rg6 con malla de cobre, ya que la que lleva es de aluminio, y es imposible de soldar.
Extiendes la malla de aluminio sobre la cubierta del cable (Volteandola, claro) y luego se le introduce al cable un trozo de malla de cobre proviniente de rg213, se de dan unas vueltas de cable desnudo haciendo fuerza para que queden intimamente en contacto (Yo lo hice con cinta desoldadora). Y ya lo tienes listo para soldar

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2010)

El tema de los derivadores de tv parece interesante para poca potencia...

Para esta instalación usé RG11 pero no tiene pinta de ser de muy buena calidad... además de la lucha con las T (dinero que podría haber ahorrado en conectores y T de haberlo hecho como decis)... pero bueno... insisto... a pesar de haber conseguido todo de muy mala calidad salió muy bien, aunque debe haber más perdida que ganancia... fueron más de 52 metros de cable...


----------



## tiago (Jul 30, 2010)

Bueno, pues lo que haga falta, ya sabes como resulta un arnés, y seguro que no vuelves a cometer los mismos errores, ¿Te has acordado de sellar bien las juntas de los conectores?

En efecto, un empalme con tornillos no deberia de llevar mas de 20 watios, aún así no los quiero ni ver, a corto plazo me dá la sensación de que se vuelven contra tí.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 30, 2010)

Si señor... usé cinta autosoldante para protejer todas las uniones (y dejarlas un poco más firmes) y al gamma le puse termocontraible... no parecen hechos por mi jaja.


----------



## joakiy (Jul 30, 2010)

Pregunto: ¿La cinta autosoldante tiene buena resistencia a la interperie y a las inclemencias climatológicas?


----------



## tiago (Jul 30, 2010)

Perfecta. Yo la he usado durante años.
Como en todo, hay calidades ... asegúrate que la compras buena.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 31, 2010)

Con el paso del tiempo se suele resecar un poco pero generalmente dura años. Creo que lo más importante está en la forma de usarla... Yo le había tomado odio cuando un antenista se metió con unas antenas que armé e instalé... a este se le antojó usar esa cinta y se mandó una que me llevó un buen rato arreglar... así que recién ahora me estoy amigando jeje


----------



## ingdenis1 (Ago 24, 2010)

una pregunta, este tipo de antenas se usa para emitir o para recibir señales fm?


----------



## joakiy (Ago 25, 2010)

ingdenis1 dijo:


> una pregunta, este tipo de antenas se usa para emitir o para recibir señales fm?



Para emitir, son antenas de 50 ohm, para recibir mejor usar un dipolo simple cuya impedancia es de 75 ohm.


Pero recuerda que "si emite bien, recibe bien".

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 25, 2010)

si emite bien... recibe mejor jeje

es una cuestión mágica... pero esa radio que tanto queres escuchar y tan dificil es de captar .... bueno... magicamente aparece con una fuerza increible al conectar un dipolo sintonizado a esa frecuencia y ni hablar de una formación de cuatro dipolos... aunque siempre una direccional con un rotorcito es lo más recomendable para recepción.

Yo quería ver un asuntito más:

primero... para el ajuste de las antenas, lo más conveniente creo que sería montarlas todas en su posición final y luego ajustarlas individualmente porque el otro día estaba preparando cuatro dipolos y me encontré con ese detalle... primero las ajusté por separado y al ponerlas en el botalon la roe de cada uno subió poco más arriba de 2:1.

Luego, la separación con la torre (o el botalon)... que pasa si en vez de separar 1/4 de onda se separa 1/8 de onda? es que me vino la duda de ver las antenas eifeel (los dipolos cerrados) y las de nhc (los dipolos cerrados) que estos últimos tienen una separación de solo unos centímetros con el botalon.


----------



## elpeto666 (Oct 29, 2010)

seria mucho pedir si me pasas tu correo electronico necesito hacerte una consulta con respecto al equipo que tenes de transmisor soy de argentina gracias


----------



## tiago (Oct 29, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> si emite bien... recibe mejor jeje
> 
> es una cuestión mágica... pero esa radio que tanto queres escuchar y tan dificil es de captar .... bueno... magicamente aparece con una fuerza increible al conectar un dipolo sintonizado a esa frecuencia y ni hablar de una formación de cuatro dipolos... aunque siempre una direccional con un rotorcito es lo más recomendable para recepción.
> 
> ...




Lo de ajustarlas una vez en la torre me parece una faena un poco "heavy", si las ajustas bien antes de subirlas, no tienen por que dar pegas.creo que eso te ocurrió por ajustarlas con una proximidad a tierra inadecuada o con elementos que por cercanía a la antena,te dieron falsas lecturas de reflejadas. ...Quizá la ROE subió al conectar el arnés y se desintonizó el conjunto.

No es fácil dejarlas finas, lo mas normal es que ocurra ésto que dices.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

Claro... por eso lo que hago es poner todos los dipolos en un cano con la separación final y ajustarlos individualmente, luego al contectar todo la lectura tiene que ser igual o mejor así queda listo para izar, solo poner dos o tres abrazaderas en la torre y el cable de bajada.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola! tengo buenas nuevas... bueno... son nuevas para mi... les cuento que siempre escapé a los dipolos cerrados... bueno... en los últimos minutos ensayé uno y la verdad que estoy más que sorprendido... solo alimentarlo y el tenia roe 1:1, prové ir un poco más arriba en frecuencia y recién 2,5mhz arriba subió a 1,2. La cosa fue simple: un caño de 3/8" plegado y un balun 4:1 hecho con RG59 de polietileno cortado a 1/2 L (considerando el fv del cable, claro). A partir de ahora va mi apoyo para este tipo de antena. Queda ver como transmite pero segun veo en emisoras comerciales va de lujo.


----------



## soplete (Abr 18, 2011)

Muchachos:

Un par de observaciones de todos los posts que leí (y que me dejaron un poco mareado), y aunque tardíamente (vamos como 50 días del último), digo:

El balún para transformar 300 ohms en dipolos plegados a 50 ohms es uno de relación 6:1 (y nó el tradicional de 4:1 que acopla perfecto a 75 ohms).

En una diferencia de 2 mm. (creo que cambiaban el diámetro del caño de 12 a 10 mm.) no se va a notar perfectamente el mayor ancho de banda. Recordar que al aumentarse el diámetro, el caño debe ser más corto.

Normalmente empleé separaciones entre dipolos (entre centros de dipolos, digo) de unos 0,9 lambda (incluso ésto siempre lo sugirió NHC, un fabricante confiable) con éxito, aunque nunca se planteó hacer un estudio de campo (medición de campo irradiado), sobre todo porque las antenas eran aplicadas a estaciones de 600 watts.

Por último, cada dipolo debería ser ajustado (ésto es de sentido común y hasta una solución técnica) individualmente para que presente los tan ansiados 50 ohms individualmente y luego sí, aplicarle el arnes de puesta en fase y distribuidor de potencia.

Otra: No se confíen tan ciegamente en los factores de velocidad de los cables coaxiles, que varían en las distintas partidas; si no se tiene un analizador de espectro, deberíamos emplear el propio transmisor, junto con el medidor de ROE y una carga fantasma. Ojo a las lecturas de ROE con medidores sencillos para BC (Banda Ciudadana); emplear al menos uno que llegue a 150 MHz., si no se dispone de un instrumento de la calidad de los Bird u otro similar.

Creo haber colaborado con distintos puntos que creí que merecían un comentario. Veré más adelante si leo detenidamente cada respuesta, anoto el Nº de post y respondo más individualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola Soplete,

Comparto todo lo que decis salvo lo del balun 6:1... en realidad no es que no lo comparta... solo que no encontré una forma fácil de hacer ese tipo de balu... por eso el cable cortado a 1/2L. Ya hice varias pruebas y todas salieron bien... con solo un dipolo, con dos y con cuatro (siempre hablando de dipolos cerrados). Noté que las antenas de NHC suelen ser bastante "cortas" fisicamente, creo que las hacen con caño de 1/2", no recuerdo... por ahí tenía unas hace tiempo.

Ahora, hay una forma simple de enfasar cuatro dipolos cerrados. Si no recuerdo mal confeccionar los cables de enfase todos cortados a 1L y puestos en paralelo... así lo que se logra es "copiar" en una punta lo mismo que se ve en la otra... así al ponerlos de dos en dos se tienen 150 ohms y al poner esos dos grupos en paralelo se tienen 75 ohms (poco más, poco menos). Corregime si estoy muy equivocado... porque un técnico que demostró tenerla clara me explicó en una pizarra que todos los cables son cortados a multiplos impares de 1/4 de onda... pero los numeros no me cierran.

Al parecer el resto del ajuste en los dipolos cerrados se hace variando su longitud.

Eso de la separación creo yo que se ve en la práctica con un medidor de campo. Sí he notado que a 1L el rendimiento es superior (solo de oido)... pero como el cable que consigo tiene un factor de velocidad del 82% y me alcanza justo para hacer todas las ramas de 5/4 de onda me queda muy justo el centro así que por seguridad mecánica uso 0.85L


----------



## soplete (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola Glenn:

Mirá, lo del balún nunca me puse a ver si era 4:1 o 6:1; eso es lo que supongo, ya que los tipos -si vos querés- lo ponen en la antena, y si querés saber cómo es la cosa, nó te lo van a decir (salvo un par de personajes que allí trabajan), y sinó, comprate la antena, desarmala, medí y después arreglátelas.

Lo del cable que te contó el técnico, es muy posible: las medias ondas repiten impedancia (independientemente de la impedancia del cable) y los cuartos trabajan con su propia impedancia (impedancia del cable adaptador = raiz cuadrada de (impedancia de entrada x impedancia de salida); de allí, despejás y podés adaptar prácticamente lo que quieras. También puede darse eso de (en 4 dipolos) tomar cables de 1 long. de onda y que repitan; entonces tenés 300 + 300 en paralelo = 150 ohms. De los otros dos, también; y colocando ambos de 150 en paralelo, lograr 75 ohms, que entrando con 50 ohms con que atacás el conjunto te daría una ROE mínima teórica de 75/50 = 1,4:1 (si los dipolos están bien ajustados), que es menos de un 5% de potencia reflejada, que hasta el momento no mató a nadie.

Y en respuesta a un post tuyo creo, si necesitás un cable de 35 ohms, ponés dos de 75 en paralelo (hablamos del adaptador de 1/4 de longitud de onda). El factor limitante de la potencia, no es (y es) en realidad la potencia, sino los niveles de voltaje que se levantan en los adaptadores, ya que como supondrás la ROE se produce en ésa linea.

En cuanto a los largos de los cables, siempre podés usar múltiplos impares de 1/4 de longitudes de onda (fijate que al redondear los decimales no se te propaguen demasiado los errores, aunque de acuerdo a http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/LineasEnfasado.htm no es taaaaaan crítico; en cambio para el Ing. Sartor de Anten, sí lo era, y te estoy hablando de alrededor de 1980). No hay problema porque con solo un cuarto adaptás, si sumas otro cuarto, estás en media onda y repetís.... pero si agregás otro cuarto, ya estás en el mismo primer caso: tenés una media onda que repite más un cuarto que adapta. Y así sucesivamente.

Evidentemente la separación entre antenas (bays, como le dicen los yankies) está calculada para que el area de captura (y emisión) de cada una apenas se toque con la adyacente, para que el haz resultante devenga en "coherente". Ésto se parangona a los faroles de un automóvil: si están muy cerca, tal vez no iluminan tanto como si estuvieran a determinada distancia, donde ambos haces se complementan, y menos todavía que si ponés cada farol separado 20 metros uno de otro. Fijate que no solo Ferrara dice que van a 0,9 lambda, sino NHC, lo mismo Eiffel, Anten, Antenas Profesionales (ex-AHF), Novus y mismo la Decibel (si querés alguno "importado"). Lo definitivo te lo daría un medidor de intensidad de campo.

Como curiosidad, te diré que con el mismo arnés se puede hacer que la formación trabaje con downtilt, es decir que irradie hacia por debajo del horizonte. Me pasó en Tucumán con una antena puesta sobre el Cerro San Javier, donde en San Miguel no tomaban nada y en Santiago entraba cañonazo. Es claro: el Cerro tiene unos 1000 metros y la irradiación pasaba por encima de la ciudad. Y mismo en Posadas, había un "experto" de los que nunca faltan, que le había hecho un arnés a una formación de 4 Slim-Jim, de tal manera que tenías 1:1 de ROE, pero no emitía nada porque era como una carga fantasma, ji, ji.

En cuanto a las formaciones de diedros o direccionales, ésto es para ampliar la cobertura a distancia o para cubrir dos localidades distintas. Fijate que una direccional de 3 elementos tiene unos 60º de lóbulo de irradiación (entre puntos de -3 dB, como es norma) y con 4 de ellos podés cubrir entre 60º y 240º desde el punto de transmisión, con la ventaja de que no solo tenés la ganancia por la propia formación, sino por la propia ganancia de cada elemento.

En cuanto a la separación de sus soportes, como alguien dijo, NHC y Eiffel los pegan bastante, pero estimo que debe estar calculada la distancia para no afectar (o afectarlo mínimamente) el lóbulo. Lo que yo siempre hice, fué separarlos por lo menos alrededor de 1,5 m. (1/2 lambda). Fijate si querés en Antenas Profesionales o Eiffel (Anten, digo) os diagramas de radiación de los dipolos puestos todos de un mismo lado, en hélice o como prefieran y vas a ver las variaciones que hay.

La alternativa al arnés es el uso de los distribuidores de potencia, que podés hacer con tramos de Cellflex (o Andrew, o similares) de un diámetro apreciable (7/8", por ejemplo). Te las tenés que ingeniar, pero para 4 dipolos es muy práctico: tomás media longitud de onda, abrís un extremo y le soldás dos conectores para chassis (los de base cuadrada con cuatros agujeritos) en una punta y otros dos en la otra (hay que hacer dos entalladuras o cortes diametralmente opuestos, abriendo con cuidado la malla, cosa de poder formar como un cajoncito). En el centro, colocás con mucho cuidado y cavando el dieléctrico otro más. De allí tenés que en los extremos vas a unir en paralelo dos unidades de 50 ohms, que te resultan en 25 ohms. Al centro, necesitás que se transformen en 100 ohms (para que en paralelo te den los 50ohms de "ataque"). Entonces, ¿de cuál impedancia tiene que ser el cable de unión? (la sección de 1/4): pues raíz cuadrada de (25 x 100) = 50 ohms, que es el Cellflex que estamos empleando. Super sencillo, salvo terminar las cajitas y rellenarlas con poliuretano en aerosol. Decí que no tengo fotos.

Bueno: Creo que cubrí un poco de todo. "Te paso el cambio" como quien diría, Glenn. Saludos para todos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 19, 2011)

hola, se puede asociar dos dipolos verticales con un splitter simple? (no arnes)


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 19, 2011)

amigo, a que le llamas splitter simple?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2011)

Soplete, la verdad que tus aportes son muy importantes. Da gusto tener a alguien que sepa tanto del asunto en el foro para poder compartir toda esta info que en general no muchos quieren aflojar. Eso de poner tramos de coaxil en parelelo ya lo había considerado, aunque para el caso sería más atractiva la solución de "fabricar" el cable... hay un programita muy popupar de Agilent Technologies, de nombre AppCAD que sirve para este fin... así que se puede usar materiales fáciles de conseguir y en el peor de los casos caemos con un tornero...

Ok amigo, quedo QAP por aca. El cambio es tuyo.

Me olvidaba... en el tutorial de LU6ETJ al que haces referencia hay una gráfica que dice que estos enfases hechos con cables tienen un ancho de banda de +/- 25Mhz... en princpio pensé que el error era mío porque no me daba más de uno o dos MHz sin dispararse por las nubes la ROE. Luego quise poner un enfase de Anten con unos dipolos abiertos de Anten (los dipolos ajustados individualmente) y al centro estaba por encima de 3:1... por ahí fue mucha la diferencia... o sea, el enfase estaba hecho con cable RG11 de polietileno, marca Indeca, armado para 105.5 y yo lo quise usar para 91.9, lo que son poco más de 13Mhz y según la gráfica que antes te mencioné no debería ser tanto problema... pero insisto... hasta ahora nada que no esté cortado a la frecuencia pretendida me ha funcionado.


----------



## soplete (Abr 19, 2011)

Glenn:

Nunca probé el ancho de banda de un arnes, ni de un divisor de potencia. Lo de fabricar el cable es sencillo contando con dimensiones standard de caño (redondo o cuadrado) y el diámetro del vivo con la sola fórmula. Incluso tengo en construcción un trozo de linea que hice así y mandé platear (plateado electrolítico) con 10 micrones (por la profundidad de máxima corriente debido al efecto skin, ¿vió Don Quique?; es para hacer algo similar a un Bird 43....

En cuanto al amigo Mumish e indirectamente para Moisés Calderón, en lugar de emplearse cables, lo que se hace es hacer un "caño" en cuyo/os extremos hay conectores y al centro o la otra punta otro conector de entrada. De estos conectores salen las distintas "colas" o latiguillos de coaxia que conectan la formación. Cada uno es de la misma longitud, a efectos de que en cada antena se entre con la misma fase. Después veré cómo pegar una imagen.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 19, 2011)

Preguntaba a mumish,sobre el splitter simple, porque supongo que desea emplear los splitter de Tv. y la respuesta es no, porque esta calculado para otras frecuencias, y ademas no podrias manejar potencia con la que se alimentan las antenas


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 19, 2011)

yo hablo de este splitter... para 2 dipolos. dicen que hay que poner a las salidas de este unos cables de 75 ohm hacia las antenas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola Mumish13, yo hacía las conecciones del arnés con esos derivadores. El problema es que se suelen desarmar con facilidad y se sulfatan, son un dolor de cabeza, además del costo que tiene el derivador y los conectores necesarios para conectarlo. Queda mejor si solamente empalmas los cables... maya con maya y centro con centro.. si lo cables que usas tienen maya de cobre mucho mejor, pero si tienen maya de aluminio te vas a tener que poner creativo... de cualquier manera, queda mejor y es mucho más barato.

Te adjunto una foto de como los hacía hacía antes (podes ver el derivador en el centro) y otra de como quedan ahora.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 20, 2011)

yo hablo de este splitter... para 2 dipolos. dicen que hay que poner a las salidas de este unos cables de 75 ohm hacia las antenas.






Bueno amigo mumish13 , te respondi, con el mejor animo, ese no es un splitter, yo lo conozco como conector tipo "T", saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 20, 2011)

entonces esos conectores tipo t sirven para conectar varios ''que?'' ?? (ej antenas, equipos ...)


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 20, 2011)

Porque ese tono en las preguntas? pues me reservo contestarte, nadie esta obligado a darte respuestas, cuando las pides de esa manera,


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 20, 2011)

nononono! parece que hay un malentendido aca. si no estoy gritando ni exigiendo respuestas... es que pregunto... para que cosas utilizamos los conectores en ''T''


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 20, 2011)

Bueno asumo que hay un malentendido, en el post 93 de este mismo hilo DJ Glenn te da una explicacion al uso de estos conectores, si bien el metodo utilizado pòr el es aceptable, pues estos conectores se hicieron, para evitar el tabajo de estar realizando soladduras directas al cable, que muchas veces  por el calor se deformaban, ahora en el caso de la FM,  por ser alta frecuencia no se recomienda el uso de este modelo de  T, para  PL259, en estos casos se recomienda  utilizar T y conectores N, de buena calidad para evitar las perdidas, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2011)

Respecto a las pérdidas... que se yo... jejeje la verdad no tengo el instrumento adecuado para medir la intensidad de la señal. Solo dispongo del roimetro que tiene un medidor de intensidad de campo, pero solo funciona a unos pocos centímetros de la antena... quizas sea para ajustar antenas direccionales. Sí debo reconocer que desde que uso empalmes las emisiones parecen tener una mejor "presencia" así que no solo estoy ahorrando una fortuna en conectores, sino que asumo que también estoy reduciendo pérdidas.

Mumish13 debería conectar un cable de 75 ohms cortado a 1/4 de onda o multiplo impar a cada lado del derivador T esos cables a un dipolo... luego el centro es el que va al tx... aunque puede ser para sumar dos amplificadores si lo hacemos al reves.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 20, 2011)

como que cables hay de 75ohm que puedan servir? para un transmisor de 5 watts por ejemplo pienso que un RG59 de buena calidad conectado a un PL259 puede servir. de ahi el cable de bajada debe ser un rg58 para tener toda la simetria....

gracias por su ayuda, por lo menos salgo de dudas de esto cuando quiera hacer una agrupacion de 2 antenas y no hacer un splitter o algo asi!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola, el RG59 te va perfecto y de sobra para esa potencia. Te diría en vez de usar estas T empalmes directamente los cables. El RG59 pesado suele venir con maya de cobre, así que una tirita de estaño entre las mayas quedaría joya. Luego usas un conector SO239 para chasis o haces una cola con RG58 cortado a un multiplo de 1/2 onda y te va a salir mucho más barato y y va a quedar mejor.

ahh y hasta 100w le podres meter a futuro


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 20, 2011)

Al hablar de perdidas, me refiero a lo que dicen los manuales,  no lo he comprobado tampoco, quizas en potencias  bajas sea factible realizar esas soladuras, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2011)

Hasta 300w tengo probado como lo muestra tiago en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/#post288633 aunque lo hago en rg11 (como se ve en la foto que puse en un par mensajes anteriores). Las grandes fábricas de aca hacen eso mismo y lo ofrecen hasta 600w. Para más potencia habrá que ver como se comporta esto o la tolerancia de otras formas como los divisores rígidos.


----------



## soplete (Abr 21, 2011)

Como decía en un post anterior, cada cable puede manejar una determinada potencia. El problema viene a consecuencia de la ROE, que es manifestada en ese tramo adaptador (de RG-11, por ejemplo). Si estamos adaptando 50 ohms (de la antena) a 100 ohms (para poder colocar en paralelo con otra sección y así obtener 50 ohms) entonces la ROE que se manifestará en él será de 100 ohms / 50 ohms = 2:1 de ROE.

Ateniéndonos a la definición de ROE, veremos que es numéricamente -en uno de sus desarrollos- la relación entre los módulos de la tensión máxima y mínima ínsitas en la linea. De tal manera, podemos afirmar que -para el caso que nos ocupa- la tensión de mayor valor será el doble de la tensión menor. Si entonces consideramos que la potencia es W = V²/R, haciendo el desarrollo, vemos que si una tensión es el doble de la otra, al estar afectada por su cuadrado, ésta se cuadruplicará (2²=4), y allí es donde radica el problema: en esos sitios donde la tensión adquiere altos valores, el dieléctrico se calentará y eventualmente se producirá un arco, carbonizando en ese punto el dieléctrico, que lo pondrá en cortocircuito, arruinando todo (o produciendo que todo ande bien con baja potencia, pero superado determinado umbral se repite el ciclo).

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 21, 2011)

Lo sospeché desde un principio...

Dejo la url del catálogo de Epuyen, del único RG11 que consigo en mi ciudad. En ninguna parte habla sobre tensiones (ese dato si lo he visto en cables de 50 ohms). El que consigo por aca es el que aparece como CXFA B1167, aunque el CX 1192 o CXA 1192 parece más interesante, sobre todo porque el conductor central es multifilar, de unos 2,8mm2 y la maya es de cobre, aunque el fv es 0.83 (o sea que no hay diferencia en la cantidad de cable), el dieléctrico es de polietileno y la maya es de cobre!, ahora está el detalle que es el que venden como autosuspendido así que te viene con un alambre de acero también... asumo que es mucho mas caro que el otro. Les dejo la web: http://www.epuyen.com.ar/coaxiales%2075%20pdf.pdf

Soplete, podrías aclarar tus números con un ejemplo práctico? aca estuve sacando cuentas pero los resultados obtenidos me hacen pensar que un distribuidos incluso hecho con rg174 puede manejar muchisima potencia.


----------



## soplete (Abr 21, 2011)

Glenn:

Hasta donde conozco, una de la fórmulas de ROE, relaciona como cociente el voltaje máximo registrado en la linea con el minimo. Si la relación es de 2:1 de ROE, entonces el valor del voltaje máximo es el doble del mínimo. La fórmula de potencia, referida a voltaje e impedancia es W=V²/Z. Y entonces V = raíz cuadrada de (W x Z).

¿Cuál es entonces la potencia que dobla la tensión?: Si nuestro cable soporta 300 W, entonces la tensión en juego es de V = raíz cuadrada de (300 x 75) = 150 V. Para obtener 75 V. debemos tener una potencia de 112,5 W. Por tanto, a nuestro cable que tiene límite en 300 Watts, es como si lo estuviésemos haciendo trabajar con 412,5 Watts, lo que excede su límite en un 37,5%, lo que no es poco. Por tanto, nuestra potencia máxima -como contraejemplo- no deberá exceder un 37,5% menos, es decir (62,5 % de esos 300 W. máximos) no más de 187,5 Watts, que más se aproxima a la mitad de potencia que otra cosa, como para no poner todo al límite. Así, nuestro poderoso cable que podía soportar 300 W. con ROE 1:1 ahora debe trabajar con nó más de 187,5 Watts para no "pincharse" con una tensión superior a la de ruptura de su dieléctrico. 

Se dirá que una ROE de 2 significa solo un 11% de potencia reflejada, de acuerdo a muchas tablas. Pero nó nos estamos refiriendo a potencia reflejada, que lo hace con determinada fase, combinándose con la potencia directa, formando esa "tercera onda" que parece estar quieta o estacionaria, e inscripta en el cable (de allí que se la llame estacionaria). Estamos hablando de la tensión que se desarrolla debido a cada una de esas potencias; por eso la ROE es en realidad ROET (o VSWR en inglés): Relación de Ondas Estacionarias de Tensión.

Todos sabemos, que si intercalamos el medidor de ROE justo donde ambas tensiones (la de la potencia directa y la potencia reflejada) son iguales, allí obtendremos una ROE de 1:1. ¡Esto será muy conveniente..... pero nó es real!.... de allí que muchos emplean determinados múltiplos de longitud de onda de cable (o "ajustan" cortando de a trocitos, para bajar la ROE con el cabe ¡y nó mediante ajuste de la antena!) para enmascarar los síntomas. Por eso es que cuando todo funciona bién, la ROE se mantiene constante a lo largo de la linea, independientemente de su longitud. Y así, si Ud. varía su largo y la ROE varía, entonces es que la antena no está andando bien.

Por lo dicho, es que cuando vemos la tabla de potencia máxima admisible por un cable, nos especifican que ésto es con una ROE de 1:1; y a medida que hay mayor desadaptación, menor será la potencia que podamos aplicarle. En nuestro caso, son esas secciones adaptadoras las que "se aguantan" esa ROE (y por ello la limitación de potencia).

Saludos.


----------



## soplete (Abr 22, 2011)

Glenn:

Como verás, ayer terminé de editar todo a eso de la 01:00 y me quedé "regulando" acerca de la explicación que te dí, nó porque la crea errónea, sino porque no terminó de satisfacerme completamente. Soy un tipo de pensamiento autocorrectivo y no me gusta tampoco dar explicaciones sin fundamento o del tipo "guitarreada". A ciencia cierta, tu respuesta me puso en el brete de explicarte algo que siempre acepté (y comprobé en instalaciones) y que en ningún momento me preocupé por analizar matemáticamente hablando, aunque seguramente lo leí en alguno de los capítulos de la serie "Reflections" de Walter Maxwell y lo pasé por alto -como te dije- comprendiendo el análisis del cálculo pero nó poniéndo énfasis en él y creyendo las verdades allí expuestas.

El asunto es que vino sobre mi el pensamiento de que -y siempre refiriéndonos a reflexiones de RF- dependiendo de la carga, la potencia reflejada puede presentarse en fase, antifase o con una fase intermedia. Y por tanto, las sumas de las tensiones directa y reflejada pueden superar la propia tensión de la onda incidente. Ésto es patente en los medidores de potencia relativa de salida o mismo en vatímetros correctamente calibrados, cuando la carga no es la adecuada, es decir cuando ésta presenta ROE.

Yo ésto lo conocía desde antes, pero lo encontré bien plasmado por mismo Ghezzi (que más allá de lo que se pueda opinar o puedan opinar de él, me parece sensato en muchos aspectos) en http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/roe/roe.htm. Y es una realidad, que en transmisores de -digamos- 100 Watts, vos tengas indicaciones de 120 Watts siempre que no tengas 1:1 de ROE y no lo estés "sobretorqueando" (es decir que esa potencia sea legítima debido al margen de sobrediseño).

Parafraseando a Don Miguel, "ex nihilo nihil fit" (nada surge de la nada), es decir que si el transmisor es de 100 W., no podríamos tener 120 o 130 W.. Pero conforme muestra Ghezzi -y para resumirlo- si vos tenés un emisor de 100 W. y tu reflejada es de 20 W., la indicación podrá ser de entre 80 y 120 Watts. (100 ± 20). Y de allí que las tensiones en juego, puedan superar las espectativas más optimistas.

Francamente -para finalizar- nunca me puse a desarrollar qué sucedía con cargas complejas (con componente reactivo) tal como te expresé en el primer párrafo. Tal vez quieras profundizar o incluso lograr la explicación de alguien que pueda elucidar la cuestión en una forma en que tal vez yo no logro alcanzar. En todo caso mis disculpas por la carencia (y mi vagancia en no buscar la respuesta) y por cualquier otro error involuntario o ejemplo mal tomado para ilustrar la cuestión.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola Soplete,

Yo también quedé regulando... pasa que no soy muy bueno en matemáticas. Lo que escribiste no es complicado, pero necesito despabilarme un poco para entender bien los números.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 24, 2011)

Me parece que vamos a aprender mucho con usted señor Soplete...


----------



## carlos zamora (Abr 28, 2011)

Gracias A todos por el gran aporte sobre como construir una antena para transmisor FM. Hacía tiempo que andaba tras este proyecto, ahora voy a poder salir comodamente en mi FM, apenas tenga todo hecho subiré fotos, con los detalles del transmisor, y la antena----->)O-
:3


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 29, 2011)

esperamos tus fotos!


----------



## tiago (Abr 30, 2011)

Ufff ...  soplete, que lujo tus explicaciones, y que exposición tan clara.  

Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 5, 2011)

ahora sí... lo tuve que releer un par de veces pero ya quedó claro


----------



## GS BROADCAST (May 6, 2011)

gustyarte dijo:


> si es usado, yo use asi un dipolo largo tiempo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33575
> 
> reflector y director... Gran direccionalidad, con 12 mts de torre y 30 watts cubría 30 kms en *linea recta*, pero hacia los costados y atrás prácticamente cubría 3 kms


 
es una yagui de plus gain



dj_glenn dijo:


> lo sospeché desde un principio...
> 
> Dejo la url del catálogo de epuyen, del único rg11 que consigo en mi ciudad. En ninguna parte habla sobre tensiones (ese dato si lo he visto en cables de 50 ohms). El que consigo por aca es el que aparece como cxfa b1167, aunque el cx 1192 o cxa 1192 parece más interesante, sobre todo porque el conductor central es multifilar, de unos 2,8mm2 y la maya es de cobre, aunque el fv es 0.83 (o sea que no hay diferencia en la cantidad de cable), el dieléctrico es de polietileno y la maya es de cobre!, ahora está el detalle que es el que venden como autosuspendido así que te viene con un alambre de acero también... Asumo que es mucho mas caro que el otro. Les dejo la web: http://www.epuyen.com.ar/coaxiales 75 pdf.pdf
> 
> soplete, podrías aclarar tus números con un ejemplo práctico? Aca estuve sacando cuentas pero los resultados obtenidos me hacen pensar que un distribuidos incluso hecho con rg174 puede manejar muchisima potencia.


 
el indeca funciona muy bien, cualquier cosa pegame un tubazo (despacito)

ME PERMITO APORTAR ALGUNAS FOTOS DE MIS ANTENAS
ESPERO QUE LES AGRADEN


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 6, 2011)

Hola GS Broadcast,

El problema es que por aca en 75 ohms se consigue RG59 y RG6 y sólo una casa trae RG11 y solo trabaja Epuyen. Luego, el único que trabaja Indeca, solo es en 50 Ohms y tampoco tiene mucha variedad (RG58 y RG213).

Ahora, si el cable Indeca tiene mala fama (el de 50 ohms) por qué Anten (que no es Antec...), Eiffel, y casi todos los demás emplean esta marca en RG11?

Repaso un detalle que se comentó antes... tuve que revisar una fm que no llega ni a la esquina... roe 1:1... que pasa??? cuatro dipolos abiertos sin ningún conector (por las perdidas ¿vio?)... así que el cable sale directamente del gamma... lo primero que me llamó la atención es la separación (cercana a 1 lambda) no dejaba sobrante de cable... (el cable de 75 ohms, aclaro)... no quise tocar esas antenas, sino recomendar bajarlas y devolverlas al fabricante para que de una solución. Comento esta experiencia por lo que expuso Soplete en post anteriores.


----------



## macross1985 (May 12, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn, un gusto saludarte y los colegas del foro.

Con respecto a la emisora que "no llega ni a la esquina", hace un tiempo me toco resolver algo similar...
Transmisor: IRET de 100W (los que hacen en La Plata)
Antena: Ringo (5/8 de onda con 4 planitos d tierra) marca Eiffel.
Coaxil: RG213 foam (32 metros aprox.)
Potencia de salida: 95W
ROE: 1.2:1

Resumiendo: Todo impecable!  Debería andar perfectamente, peeerooo... la cobertura era como si emitiera 10W y no 100W, pero no había roe y el equipo andaba bien. Pero el problema era que el coaxil estaba empalmado con un tramo de unos 5 metros que deben haber agregado porque les quedó corto, ese empalme estaba hecho con un PL259 en cada punta de coaxil y el tamborcito hembra/hembra que se usa en estos casos. Estaba tan sulfatado y en mal estado que no había conexion eléctrica entre la malla de un tramo y la del otro. solo tenía conexión el centro del cable. Esto lo detecté con el ohmetro, midiendo desde el conector q va al TX, ya que por tratarse de una Ringo, es un circuito cerrado (cortocircuito eléctrico pero no a la frecuencia).
...y por qué no marcaba ROE? se preguntarán Uds.  Bueno, aparentemente el coaxil resonaba en frecuencia o algo así, porque no había una ROE fuera de lo normal a pesar del cable sin blindaje en su último tramo de 5 metros.

El tamborcito hembra/hembra no estaba correctamente aislado del agua, solo tenía un poco de cinta aisladora común y corriente ya casi sin pegamento y suelta.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 12, 2011)

Es posible que la lectura en principio haya sido mayor y alguien más lo haya recortado hasta obtener esa lectura. Por lo visto es una práctica normal (aunque incorrecta). Cada vez que me topo con algo así recomiendo que lo reemplazen para tener una tirada de un único cable desde la antena hasta el transmisor. En general se me quedan mirando como diciendo "so loco viteh" pero el que se quiere olvidar del asunto sabe que el gasto vale la pena. Tenes un equipo que probablemente valga una fortuna, las antenas no son baratas si las compras (hacerlas es otra historia) y ni hablar de la torre... entonces... ¿por qué ser tan ratón con el cable?


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 12, 2011)

Y que paso al final con ese caso... se cambio el tramo completo de cable o se bajo la antena los 5m para que el cable alcanzara?

cuanto alcance termino dando?

Todos esos conectores h-h son simbolo de perdidas... que pena que se oxiden tan facil...


----------



## elgriego (May 12, 2011)

Hola colegas ,hola amigo macross1985,A mi me paso algo similar. hace ya unos cuantos años ,(por mis mocedades digamos) ,me mandaron a un barco pesquero ,a revisar un equipo de vhf marca sailor,que no llegaba ni a la esquina ,al intercalar el bird 43 ,marcaba potencia 25w ,con baja roe 1.2 :1,al medir la antena en continua daba corto ,lo que es normal en este tipo de antenas marinas.conversando  con el sereno del barco, me imformo que el herrero habia estado trabajando en el palo de las antenas y al verificar me encontre con el rg213 quemado y en corto,o sea que el equipo estaba funcionando con aprox 25mts de cable ,con un corto en la punta,en el interor de una estructura de fierro ,conclusion no se debe confiar en las lecturas del watimetro ,sin antes haber verificado fisicamente el conexionado electrico del sistema irradiante,esa no me la olvido mas. ahora parece increible que la linea resonara ,No.

Saludos. El Griego.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2011)

Encontré algunos numeritos sobre lo que estuvimos hablando antes:

RG8 = 4000v
RG11 = 4000v
RG58 = 1900v
RG59 = 900v
RG174 = 1500v
RG213 = 5000v

En base a estos números, que potencia se puede aplicar a cada cable?


----------



## macross1985 (May 13, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Y que paso al final con ese caso... se cambio el tramo completo de cable o se bajo la antena los 5m para que el cable alcanzara?
> 
> cuanto alcance termino dando?
> 
> Todos esos conectores h-h son simbolo de perdidas... que pena que se oxiden tan facil...



se cambiaron conectores  por uno hembra N y uno macho N y se aisló con bastante cinta autosoldable. Se les recomendó reemplazar el cable por uno enterizo y de mejor calidad, pero nunca lo hicieron creo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2011)

reemplazar el cable por uno enterizo.... "pero vo so loco visteh"...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola gente, les vengo con la cuestión sobre dipolos cerrados...

les comento que los enfases los estoy haciendo como vemos en este asunto (cada rama multiplo impar de 1/4 de onda) y a los dipolos les hago un balun 4:1 con cable cortado a 1/2 onda. Funciona perfectamente bien pero todo esto me parece un desperdicio de cable... así que me quedé pensando... que tal si se hace como en el dibujo que adjunto... o sea, todas las ramas cortadas a multiplo de 1/2 onda y así se alimenta direactamente cada dipolo sin necesidad de otras cosas?

hace un tiempo les comenté que algo así me habían explicado, pero en la explicación decía que cada rama debe ser multiplo de 1/4 de onda... ahora, en otro foro (http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/radiocomunicaciones/126033.html) un usuario explica como confeccionar una formación de cuatro dipolos cerrados pero usa una longitud de onda en L1 y una longitud y cuarto de onda en L2... es esta mezcla la que no entiendo.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Ago 4, 2011)

Buenos dias a todos, he visto con detenimiento este distribuidor de potencia hacia los cuatro dipolos verticales, quisera preguntarles si con estos mismos calculos se podria hacer un sumador de cuatro potencias de 300w c/u para encausar la suma de la potencia total hacia el cable que lleva la potencia a los cuatro dipolos o hay que hacer otro tipo de calculos?
   Desde ya, muchas gracias por sus respuestas

Carlos Daniel


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola, en principio, sí, es más o menos así. Buscá que hay un tema en el foro que trata ese asunto.


----------



## frank81 (Ago 8, 2011)

Que opinan de las antenas hechas de pvc, se supone que no reflejan la señal y se puede colocar al norte, sur, este, oeste, etc.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 8, 2011)

hechas en pvc? (completando caracteres)


----------



## Dano (Ago 8, 2011)

frank81 dijo:


> Que opinan de las antenas hechas de pvc, se supone que no reflejan la señal y se puede colocar al norte, sur, este, oeste, etc.



 Algo más de información? fotos, links...


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 13, 2011)

No entiendo la parte donde va el cable RG213, como el conductor del centro de que forma y justo en que parte va unido al tubo de aluminio ¿Alguien me podria explicar? Agradezco su colaboracion.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola, al coaxil que va en el tubo del gamma le retiras la vaina y la maya, así solo queda el conductor central con el dieléctrico (foam o polietileno... así que es blanco o transparente) y lo introducis dentro del caño. No tiene contacto con nada dentro del caño, por eso se deja el aislante... y el resto es magia!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 13, 2011)

esa es la magia. a contruirlos que en verdad son dipolos para disfrutar.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 13, 2011)

Agradezco sus respuestas, son un gran apoyo.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 19, 2011)

Hola a todos en la contruccion de los arneses expllnan que se hacen con cable RG6 de 75ohm, mi pregunta es que sucede si en lugar de utilizar ese tipo de cable lo hago con un RG213 de 50 ohm.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola, es perfectamente posible emplear cable de 50 ohms para el enfase. Te adjunto un dibujo. La líneas verdes son cables de 50 o cualquier otra impedancia cortados en multiplo de media onda (siempre considerando el factor de propagación del cable). Las azules representan cables de 50 ohms cortados en múltiplo impar de 1/4 de onda. Entonces si un dipolo está ajustado en 50 ohms, con un cable cortado a 1/2 onda en la otra punta seguimos viendo los mismos 50 ohms, lo ponemos en paralelo con otro y tenemos 25 ohms... si haces raíz de 25 x raiz de 100, obtenemos 50 que es la impedancia del cable a emplear para llevar los 25 ohm a 100 hom... así que hacemos dos juegos así... los ponemos en paralelo y tenemos 50 ohm. Hasta lleva menos cable que con el de 50 ohm, aunque el RG213 por ejemplo, es más caro que el RG11.

Otro tema que intenté tocar en varias oportunidades pero parece no ser muy popular...:

No hay mucha info sobre dipolos cerrados.. es común encontrar el ejemplo del balun 4:1, lo que nos dejaría el dipolo de 300 en 75 ohms.. eso se lo practicamos a cada dipolo y luego hacemos el enfase como hasta ahora... pero al final tenemos 75 ohms nuevamente... en poca potencia no se nota mucho... pero ya en 600w y superiores deberíamos tener roe igual o menor a 1,2:1. Me pasaron por ahí la forma de hacer una formación de cuatro dipolos de la fábrica AHF Antenas (lo mismo leí por ahí en un artículo que trata acerca de los dipolos cerrados de Decibel Products), pero depende sí o sí de un botalon para llevar los 300 ohm de cada dipolo a 100, luego se ponen en paralelo de a dos por medio de ramas cortadas a multiplo de 1/2 onda, con lo que se obtienen 50 y luego se unen las dos formaciones de dos dipolos por medio de cable de 75 cortado a multiplo de 1/4 de onda.

No me gusta mucho eso de depender del botalon, así que pensé en hacer las cosas menos críticas... miren este dibujo y corrijanme si estoy muy equivocado en lo que propongo:

1. Cada dipolo tiene 300 ohm
2. Ponemos dos en paralelo por medio de cable cortado a 1/2 L para obtener 150 ohm.
3. Agregamos en serie un tramo de 75 cortado a 1/4 de onda. Con esto tenemos 37.5 ohm.
4. Agregamos en serie un tramo de 50 cortado a 1/4 de onda. Con esto obtenemos 66.6 ohm.
5. Repetimos lo anterior para los siguientes dos dipolos.
6. Agregamos en serie un tramo de 75 cortado a múltiplo de 1/4 de onda (suficiente para que alcanse, tal vez 3/4 o 5/4 dependiendo del fv del cable) a cada una de las dos formaciones para obtener 84.45 ohm.
7. Ponemos en paralelo las dos últimas ramas y tenemos 42,2 ohm que lo podemos interpretar como roe < 1,2:1

La idea es no depender de un elemento cercano para alterar la impedancia del dipolo y así, además de hacer las cosas más fáciles, obtenemos un patron de radiación más parejo y aprovechamos mejor la potencia del transmisor... porque 1,5:1 de reflejada equivale a 20% de la potencia, que en poca potencia es mucha potencia no radiada y en mucha potencia es mucha potencia regresada.

Les dejo la imagen.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 20, 2011)

Me dejo perdido en la explicacion de como usar cable de 50ohm, uso la misma formula teniendo en cuenta la velocidad de transmision, o solo lo corto a media longitud de onda ya tengo los arneses.
Me pudiera recomendar una pagina donde existan dibujos de como se hace con cable de 50ohm o algunos graficos.
Saludos y gracias por tratarme de resolver mis preguntas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 20, 2011)

a ver... hay una formula que dice que para conocer la impedancia del cable que debemos emplear (cortado a 1/4 de onda) debemos sacar la raíz del producto de las dos impedancias que queremos adaptar...

Primero tenemos en cuenta una regla: multiplos de 1/2 onda copian (sin importar la impedancia del cable) y multiplos impares de 1/4 de onda adaptan.

Así que si a cada dipolo le ponemos un cable cortado a multiplo de media longitud de onda, en la punta del cable seguimos teniendo los 50 ohm del dipolo. Si ponemos dos dipolos de 50 ohms en paralelo, obtenemos 25 ohms. Así que hacemos dos grupos de dos dipolos...

Hasta ahí sabemos que tenemos 25 ohm en cada una de las formaciones de dos dipolos... así que para obtener 50 deberíamos llevarlos a 100 ohm...

Entonces: raizcuadrada(25) x raizcuadrada(100) = 50

O sea, ponemos en serie un cable de 50 ohms cortado a multiplo impar de 1/4 de onda, vamos a tener 100 ohms en la punta... así que si lo ponemos en paralelo, volvemos a obtener 50 ohms.

El dibujo está claro. Las líneas verde son cables de 50 ohms cortados en multiplo de 1/2 longitud de onda (puede ser media onda, una longitud de onda, una y media, etc) y las líneas azules son cables de 50 ohms cortados en multiplo impar de 1/4 de onda (1/4, 3/4, 5/4, etc).

Siempre para considerar la longitud física, se considera el factor de velocidad del medio por el que se propaga. Si tu cable es de polietileno puede que sea 66% (no siempre es así) y si es de FOAM puede que sea cercano al 80% (no siempre es así).

Es fácil!

Si ya hiciste el arnés con cable de 50 ohm y todas las ramas cortadas a multiplo impar de cuarto de onda, solamente recortale 1/4 de onda a cada una de las cuatro puntas y listo.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 21, 2011)

Amigo edwos: sin complicaciones, usted si puede utilizar cable de 50 Ohms para realizar el arnes para 4 antenas, proceda de la siguiente manera : corte 4 cables del mismo tamaño de 50 ohms que le permitan llegar al centro del arreglo de antenas, pues ahi a traves de conectores o el medio que usted disponga, por ejemplo soldados, unir dos antenas, igual realizar con las otras dos antenas, en ese punto tenemos 2 terminaciones, que segun la formula serian de 25 ohms c/u, luego de esto preparar 2 cables de 1/4 de onda de 50 ohms, cortados segun el cable y su factor de velocidad, este tramo sera el transformador de impedancia, que convertira los 25 Ohms en 100 , y estos dos tramos al unirse en paralelo le daran los 50 ohms, que conectara usted al cable de bajada hacia su transmisor. espero haber sido bien explicito. en formulas ¨dos antenas de 50 ohms en paralelo se convierten en 25; raiz cuadrada de 25 x 100 igual 50; esto significa que para elevar a 100 se utiliza cable de 50 ohms, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 21, 2011)

Hola Moises, al leer tus instrucciones me doy cuenta que por ahí es medio complicado hacerme entender. Estamos diciendo lo mismo. En el futuro intentaré ser más claro.

Saludos

A todo esto, que te parece lo que propongo enfasar los dipolos cerrados?


----------



## tiago (Ago 21, 2011)

Podeis colocar diagramas de lo que explicais?

A veces resulta un poco complicado entender ciertas partes, que con un dibujo quedarian muy claras.

Saludos.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 21, 2011)

Me parece una muy buena forma de construir el arnes con cable de 50ohm de la manera mas sencilla, mi unica  pregunta es ahora si esos cuatro cables que corto los calculo segun la formula de velocidad por inpendancia sobre frecuencia, o que longitud debo tomar. Finalmente los dos cables de un cuarto de onda son los que van al repartidor que enfasa con la linea de bajada al transmisor.

Saludos y disculpame por la molestia.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 21, 2011)

Amigo DJ_glenn, la explicacion no fue por desmerecer lo tuyo, se que estamos diciendo lo mismo,escribi para hacerla menos matematica, disculpame si hable algo demas, ahora, no entendi tu pregunta de enfasar los dipolos?; la respuesta a edwos, los 4 cables de 50 ohmios, no es necesario, que los calcules por fomula, lo unico recomendable es que los 4 sean del mismo tamaño,los que hacen la transformacion, son los de 1/4 de onda, que si deseas hacerlos mas largos, solo multiplica x un numero impar, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 21, 2011)

Hola, primero, un detalle que veo se estan saltando... para calcular la longitud del cable no es "velocidad por impedancia sobre frecuencia", o sea, si calculamos para 104.5 y hacemos 75 * 0.66 / 104.5... pero ese 75 no es la impedancia del cable sino que es la forma de decir que queremos 1/4 de onda... para media onda sería 150 * 0.66 / 104.5 y una longitud de onda es 300 * 0.66 / 104.5 (ese 0.66 que puse es un valor cualquiera que doy de ejemplo para el factor de velocidad del cable). Esto se aplica a cualquier impedancia... pero quería dejar claro que es una constante (75, 150, 300 etc) con la que nos referimos a la fracción de onda que queremos sacar.

Moises, no sentí que estuvieras desmereciendo lo que escribí, solamente que me doy cuenta que muchas veces doy tantas vueltas que solo yo me entiendo (y a veces ni eso). Agradezco todos tus aportes que siempre son muy buenos.

Tiago, vuelvo a subir la imagen de la formación de los cuatro dipolos cerrados con arnés. Diganme que les parece.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 22, 2011)

Mira justo en la segunda parte que se titula “confeccion y puesta a punto de un arnes o distribuidor de potencia” dice que esa es la formula, sin enbargo me parece muy bien que advierta que pueda estar mal depronto el elaboro esto se confundio en el momento, voy a investigar nuevamente haber si esta mal.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 22, 2011)

Acabo de repasarlo y sí, está interpretado de forma incorrecta.

Hasta ahora sabemos que lo que necestiamos es un cable cortado a algún multiplo de 1/4 de onda. Para conocer la impedancia del cable que debemos emplear debemos sacar la raíz del producto de las dos impedancias que queremos adaptar:

Si tenemos 50 ohm y lo queremos llevar a 100, hacemos RAIZCUADRADADE(50x100) y eso nos da algo así como 70 ohms, esto es en el caso de usar cable de 75 ohm.

Si tenemos 25 ohm y lo queremos llevar a 100, hacemos RAIZCUADRADADE(25x100) y eso nos da 50 ohm exaxtos... así que ese será el cable que emplearemos...

Sea cual sea la impedancia del cable a emplear, la formula para calcular 1/4 de onda siempre será:

75 * Fv / Fo

Fv = Factor de velocidad
Fo = Frecuencia

Recordá que si vas a usar cable de 50 ohms, de cada dipolo debe salir un cable cortado a 1/2 longitud de onda, que lo calculas como 150 * Fv / Fo. Luego, todo como explicó Moises Calderon un par de mensajes atras.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola! traigo noticias... por ahí los dipolos cerrados no son lo más tentador en este foro. Aún así sigo insistiendo. Estaba viendo emisoras nuevas que tienen formación de dipolos cerrados y el detalle es que todas estas formacione son todas iguales, aunque de diferentes fabricantes... así que decidí hacer pruebas... si alimentamos directamente un dipolo plegado tenemos un valor de roe cercano a las nubes... pero si le acercamos un objeto, digamos a unos 10 cm, ya tenemos roe cercana 2:1, incluso puede llegar a ser 1:1. Esto me llamó la atención, así que va mi apoyo a este sistema tan simple. Lo más interesante es que se puede alimentar directamente, así que un arnés es fácil de hacer para enfasar dos, cuatro u ocho.

Que opinan de la marca de cable coaxil "BADAR"?, es industria argentina. Estuve buscando info y al parecer es mucho mejor que el cable "EPUYEN" y el precio es considerablemente menor.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 28, 2011)

Volviendo al tema de enfasar dipolos, por lo que entiendo es que si tengo dos cables de 50ohm en paralelo cortados a una longitud diferente a un cuarto de onda nos dan 25ohm, esto seria para dos dipolos, y si lo quiero llevar a 100ohm saco la raiz cuadrada de 50x100 y me da 70,71ohm y le sumo los 25ohm que ya tengo y me da 95,71ohm, que se aroxima a 100ohm. Corrijanme si estoy haciendo mal las cosas antes de dañar el cable que es costoso.
Referente a los repartidores para los dipolos compre unos que son de 50ohm metalicos con sus respectivos conectores RG213, si me sirven estos conectore, cual es su desempeño.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 28, 2011)

Amigo para enfasar dos dipolos, utilizas 1/4 de onda o multiplo impar,tmando en cuenta el factor de velocidad delñ cable utilizado,que puede ser  cable RG11,, no necesitas poner en paralelo, nada de 50 ohms, con cada tramo de rg11, multiplo impar, elevas a 100 ohms cada antena ,que se supone o esta seguro que esta calibrada a 50 ohms, luego al unir los dos tramos libres , se convierten en 50 ohms, que va al transmisor, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 28, 2011)

Edwos2010, en que frecuencia necesitas tu arnés? también decime de que material es el dieléctrico del cable. Así te paso bien las medidas en un dibujo y lo vas a entender mas fácil.

Al hacer el arnés con cable de 50 ohm, en el conector de entrada logras 50 ohm. Una de las razones por las que se suele emplear cable de 75 ohm es porque todas las ramas se hacen a multiplo impar de 1/4 de onda (cuando usas cable de 50, tenes que usar diferentes longitudes) y porque es más económico que con cable de 50 ohm.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 29, 2011)

Ok te comento, los arneses que tengo que hacer son para frecuencia 103.7 y el cable que compre es RG213 de polietileno, agradezco su colaboracion. Y lo que todavia me cuesta entender en como se adaptan las inpendancias, se como se calcula un cuarto de onda segun la formula y la esxlicacion dice que si tengo un cable de 50ohm y lo quiero llevar a 100 multiplico 50x100 y le saco la raiz y me da 70.xxx, entonces que hago con el cable, cual es el procedimiento en la practica para que me quede en 100ohm.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 29, 2011)

Te adjunto un dibujo con las medidas exactas para tu frecuencia. Tratá de no moverte más de 10mm a cada lado y en lo posible, las conexiones hacelas soladas y no con derivadores "T".

Primero, sabes que cada dipolo tiene 50 ohm, y si pones dos en paralelo por medio de cable de la misma impedancia del dipolo obtenes la mitad, o sea 25 ohm. En este caso no importa en realidad la longitud del cable porque es de la misma impedancia que el dipolo así que da lo mismo que sea de 1/2, 1/4 o lo cortes para que quede tirante... yo uso multiplo de media onda solo por costumbre. Así que lo calculo como 150 / 103.7 * 0.66 y lo multiplico por dos lo que me da una longitud de onda en el cable.

Luego se busca busca llevar esos 25 ohm resultantes de poner en paralelo los dos dipolos a 100 ohm para que cuando lo pongas en paralelo con la siguiente formación vuelvas a obtener 50 ohms... pero que cable usar? ahí es donde vamos a la formula 25 x 100 = 2500 y la raíz de eso es 50 así que de ahí es donde sabemos que debemos emplear cable de 50 ohms para cumplir esa función... y entonces volvemos la regla básica que mencioné algunos post atras: media onda copia y un cuarto adapta... así que como queremos adaptar, necesitamos 1/4 de onda. Para esto entonces ahora sí calculamos 75 / 103.7 * 0.66, y como nos da unos 47 cm, lo multiplicamos por algún número impar hasta que los cables alcancen... así que multiplicado por 5 alcanza y hasta sobra (el sobrante lo enrrollas).


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 29, 2011)

Es justamente lo que voy a hacer, gracias por estar ahy prestos a solucionar cualquier duda.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 18, 2011)

edwos2010, como te fue con el enfase?


----------



## edwos2010 (Oct 21, 2011)

Efectivamente lo hize con las mismas instrucciones que me disteis muchas gracias por el apoyo  me esta funcionando satisfactoriamente en cuanto al enfase, el cable definitivo que utilize desidiendo utilizar de las dos inpendancias fue el RG8 para los 50ohm y el RG11 para los 75 ohm, el problema que he tenido es que el mastil en que los subi no se me presta para nivelar los dipolos y me esta irradiando disparejo, hacia dos lados alcanza sin perdidas los 15 kilometros, mientras que hacia los otros dos solo me irradia cinco aproximadamente, no se si dejando solo dos dipolos me funcionaria mejor hacia todas la direcciones que me aconsejarian ustedes.

Saludos a todo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola, para conseguir un diagrama más omnidireccional, deberías poner un dipolo en cada dirección, a 90º uno del otro, así perderías la preciosa ganancia que da hacia el frente pero tu cobertura resultaría más pareja.


----------



## edwos2010 (Oct 25, 2011)

Es decir que al colocarlos de esa manera me quedarian dos dipolos hacia una direccion y los otros dos hacia ala otra direccion, y siempre tengo que respetar la distancia de los tres cuartos de onda.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 28, 2011)

Hola edwos2010, exacto, aunque esa separación de 3/4 de onda termina siendo discutible... te diría que experimentes con diferentes separaciones. Yo encontré que el mejor resultado está en 85%, como había propuesto Gustyarte hace rato.


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola amigos

Alguien podria subir un grafico de como irradia una asociación de 4 dipolos aviertos vistos desde arriba?
en donde vivo hay muchos pueblos chicos y colonias y quiero saber a cuales estoy llegando depende a donde apunte, en estos momentos alcanzo 15kl con 23mt en punta y w20 con unas exelentes antenas que me fabrico el señor DJ_Glenn.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 8, 2011)

shhhhhhhhhh no lo digas en voz alta porque no sabemos que reflejada tenes y quizas se le pueda sacar mejor provecho...

Aca tengo un roimetro MFJ-816 que me dejaron para revisar... está muy manoseado así que pensé en hacer el detector nuevo y más simple...  pensé en hacer el de la imagen que adjunto... si sale bien te lo recomiendo... sino no.

El diagrama final dependerá en principio de las obstrucciones, que restaran hacia un lado y sumaran hacia otro. La forma práctica de generar un diagrama (al menos para la mayoría de mortales que conozco) es utilizar un receptor con S-Meter y salir a tomar lecturas en distintos puntos, todos a igual distancia. El diagrama que puso tiago al principio del tema es más o menos el obtenido. Vas a empujar un poco más hacia el frente y quizas sea un poco más angosto, pero es más o menos así.

Muchos de los que participaron en este tema seguro la tienen más clara o pueden explicar mejor. No me dejen solo porque vamos llegando a un punto en que se me queman los papeles!

C o m p l e t a n d o   c a r a c t e r e s


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 8, 2011)

Entonces creo que seria una cosa asi:

no tengo ni idea de cuanto tengo de reflejada, tengo 2 placas armadas para medir eso pero no he comprado todavia el meter de aguja para probar, y una placa es este esquema que muestras tu DJ_Glenn.
tendre que ponerme en campaña para medirlas, pero como me parecen que andan de maravillas las dejo tal cual estan.


----------



## davidcr85 (Dic 11, 2011)

Buen dia , mis amigos aqui estoy nuevamente para pedir su ayuda ya que estoy por crear mi primera antena dipolo enfasada con 2 elementos.

Agradecer de paso este excelente tutorial que me ha ayudado muchisimo a entender ciertas cosas, sin embargo sigo todavia sin comprender otras.

 Bien, veamos estoy haciendo mis calculos para la frecuencia 107.9 siguiendo las formulas aqui dadas hago el siguiente calculo

*Longitud del cable*: 0,84 * 75 / 107.9 = 0,58 cm  (suponiendo que el Fv sea de 0,84)

*Espacio entre vástagos: *

 "300/107.9 = 3’05 m. divididos entre 4 nos dá el cuarto de onda que es  igual a 0'76 cm y multiplicado por 3 es igual a 2'2 metros, longitud  correspondiente a 3/4 de onda y que determina la separación (D) entre  antenas, que es la distancia que hay que guardar entre una y otra antena  para que el lóbulo de emisión sea coherente."

Esta operación me dá: 2,08 mts de separación entre las antenas.

*Longitud Real del Cable: *0,58 * 5 = 2,9 mts

Luego de esto entiendo, que se solda a una placa, se pasa a través de un cable de 50 Ω para lograr el acople.

 Es lo que tengo hasta el momento, no se si estaran bien los calculos, pero me gustaria me lo explicaran con algun esquema gráfico. 

 Gracias a todos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola, no deberías redondear tanto los números... porque un cuarto de onda (asumiendo el fv en 0.84) es 0.58713886300093196644920782851817 metros... al multiplicarlo por 5 tenes una diferencia de tres centímetros y poco más de cinco milímetros...

Yo siempre le agrego 1cm más para poder trabajar con mayor comodidad con los extremos del cable. Si el cable tiene maya de cobre, solamente soldá maya con maya y centro con centro... si la maya es de aluminio podes empalmarla bien firme como se muestra al inicio del tema, pero evitá la formación de bobinas que alteren el resultado final.

Recordá que estos números son para cable de 75 ohms.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ene 15, 2012)

Hola a todos consrui los dipolos que aqui se enseñan pero en realidad no me estan rindiendo como pensaba, pienso de cambiarlos el acople de gamamath a cortocircuitarlos haber si asi me dan mas alcance que me aconsejan, he pensado tambien construir una antena omnidireccional que llaman tipo sombrilla para probarla pero no tengo bien claro sobre que medidas las debo construir, alguien me puede colaborar en estos dos temas les agradeceria.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Ene 15, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, no deberías redondear tanto los números... porque un cuarto de onda (asumiendo el fv en 0.84) es 0.58713886300093196644920782851817 metros... al multiplicarlo por 5 tenes una diferencia de tres centímetros y poco más de cinco milímetros...
> 
> Yo siempre le agrego 1cm más para poder trabajar con mayor comodidad con los extremos del cable. Si el cable tiene maya de cobre, solamente soldá maya con maya y centro con centro... si la maya es de aluminio podes empalmarla bien firme como se muestra al inicio del tema, pero evitá la formación de bobinas que alteren el resultado final.
> 
> Recordá que estos números son para cable de 75 ohms.



Está bien no redondear "tanto" pero si usás fv = 0.84 (con dos dígitos de precisión) 
el otro número no necesita ir con más de 3, a lo sumo 4 dígitos (30 dígitos es como 
medio mucho!!!) 
O sea que usando 0.5871, es suficiente.
Si la cuenta que le sigue es un solo producto, el error de truncamiento en la 5ta cifra 
no se propaga en absoluto. 
Si además al cable le dejás 1cm de más por las dudas, una cuenta con precisión de 30 
dígitos es ridícula.

*Como regla diría: *

Para pocos productos y sumas: 
Operar con números que tengan dos dígitos más de lo que se va a usar en el resultado final. 

Para otras operaciones que no son lineales: 
Igual, pero comparando dos resultados con datos cercanos, para ver cómo se propagan 
 los errores en la práctica. 


Es una opinión sobre la operación matemática, de la antena no opino nada.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola Asherar, me refería a que redondear en exactamente un centímetro el primer cuarto de onda deja mucho margen de error... así que si lo multiplicas por tres o cinco o siete, ya será demasiado... ese número tan largo que puse lo copie de la calculadora de windows y lo pegué directamente... así que leerlo al principio parece exagerado de mi parte... pero siempre busco tener una lectura en milímetros lo más precisa posible... como decis... en este caso el cuarto de onda físcia sería de 587 milímetros... mm más mm menos no le hace... pero redondear hasta 10 mm por cuarto de onda al multiplicarlo nos daría un resultado inaceptable... aunque depende... ya que se ha comentado en este mismo tema que al parecer la fábrica más importante de Argentina prepara los enfases por sector del dial y no para una frecuencia exacta.



Hace un par de meses preparé una formación de cuatro dipolos cerrados todo hecho para 107.5 obteniendo 1:1 de refeljada y no recuerdo por qué razón le metí un tx en 99.5 y la lectura fue de 1,1:1... así que podría decir que no es tan crítico... peeeeeeeeeeeeero... no puedo poner las manos en el fuego por esto... prefiero cortar lo más exacto posible... una fábrica de la zona donde vivo fabrica igualito a plusgain... y no me cierran muy bien los números... casualmente esta emisora a la que le puse los cuatro cerrados tenía cuatro abiertos pero la longitud de los dipolos me daba 104.0 y la de los cables no me cerraba ni de casualidad... (todas las ramas eran hechas con cable RG11U de Indeca)... así que el resultado con 300w fue un cable reventado... quizas porque los dipolos nunca fueron ajustados individualemente (no es posible hacerlo en esa formación)... pero bue... a lo que voy... cada uno aplica el criterio que mejor le parece y dependiendo de las necesidades, el que mejor se adapta...


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola AMIGOS

Quiero me echen una mano ya que estoy complicado con un juego de 4 dipolos avioertos con un modulo de w300 y la proteccion del modulo me corta por ROE al instante que la prendo, mi frecuencia es 106.5 sin envargo al poner en el TX 108 no me corta la protecion, ahora!
como pùedo ajustar manualmente las antenas? ya que no cuento con ningun istrumento que me ayude, mas que el modulo con esa proteccion por ROE y jugar con la frecuencia del TX para saber para que lado me voy, lo prove con 2 dipolos y andaba bien, pero con las 4 no.
mi idea era conectar de a una, pero solo llego a las dos de abajo, las otras 2 de arriba estan en un mastil y no puedo llegar a ellas, en cuanto a el ojo estan mien armadas con sus medidas correspondientes y bien alineadas, Que puedo probar?
Espero puedan darme una mano con esto ya que estoy ansioso por usar los 4 dipolos con esos w300 que me estan esperando!!!

otra cosa que he notado es que me hace interferencia en algunos canales de cable visión. 

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 18, 2012)

Amigo, puede que el arnes, no este a la medida correcta para la frecuencia de operación, ajustar manualmente sin ayuda de ningún instrumento, es bastante difícil y arriesgado, te aconsejo, que busques en la red, y te prepares un medidor de Roe, te ayudara bastante, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola Adrian, si los cables son los que imagino estan bien cortados o deberían estarlo. Fijate que no estén extrangulados. También fijate que no haya circo cortitos y que los conectores estén bien. Luego los dipolos deberían ser constrolados individualmente con un roímetro al menos. Es posible que el lineal necesite un ajuste. Tenés para medir esa potencia? Te recomendaría armarte una carga fantasma y no emplear una antena que puede estar desajustada... no olvides un filtro paso bajo a la salida (en otro tema se comenta como hacer una trampa para la segunda armónica con un trozo de cable)...

Podes postear fotos de tu lineal?

Podriamos plantear la construcción de un analizador de antena...


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola AMIGOS

Gracias por las sugerencias, paso a contarles como esta todo acá:
tanto el arnés como las antenas y el Lineal lo compre todo ajustado a la frecuencia 106.5.
las antenas compre primero 2 y después las otras 2, unas vinieron con el balum mas grueso y largo y las otras dos con el balum una medida menor en el grosor y mas cortos, sera que al poner las 4 juntas hace desadaptacion?
el cable de subida es RG213 y esta bien, el arnes esta perfecto sobre todo en su medidas ya que me las iso un experto en el tema (DJ_Glenn) 
.
lo primero que voy hacer es ir probando de a unas y después de a pares todo con el lineal, ya que tengo la protección y me mide el consumo puedo calcular como están individualmente, ya que puedo ir cambiando la frecuencia y ver el consumo del lineal hasta que corte la protección, si subo la frecuencia y consume mas es por que tengo que hacer que bajen en su rango, pero como hago esto, por mas aya que no tenga el medidor de ROE puedo aproximarme con este método, es el irradiador el que tengo que tocar? separarlo o alejarlo paralelamente de la varilla? están todas bien en linea y con la se4paracion justa.

Espero poder subir imágenes del modulo de w300 con mi celular ya que no dispongo de Internet en la compu.

Lo que si note es que me vino sin filtro, tengo dos filtros uno en el verónica y otro después de excitador antes del modulo de 300.

Espero puedan darme alguna idea sin necesidad de tener que comprar un medidor de ROE,
y si no queda otra comprare uno, preferiría evitarlo.

en cuanto a la trampa para la segunda armónica con un trozo de cable tendré que buscar el tema y ponerme en campaña, lo raro es que ahora hace interferencia en el cable, antes no lo hacia la primera vez que arme las antenas, después de eso ya le cambie a dos dipolos las varillas por quebrarse jajaja.

Gracias y Saludos!!!


----------



## exetv (Ene 19, 2012)

Pero son dipolos abiertos segun decis, no llevan balun o me equivoco? solo hay que conectarlo al arnes, o entendi mal? saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 19, 2012)

perdón mi mal expresión, quise decir entre  booms!


----------



## exetv (Ene 21, 2012)

si son dipolos abiertos con gamma , el gamma tendria que ser de el mismo largo , si es mas grueso tendria que aguantar mas potencia pero la longitud tendria que ser la misma ,por lo que creo, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2012)

Los dos primeros dipolos tienen el boom hecho con caño de 1" y es más largo para poder separarlo o alejarlo del mástil según la frecuencia de trabajo. Las puntas también son extensibles, así que se puede usar entre 88 y 108 mhz solo variando esas medidas. Los otros dos dipolos ya iban con el presupuesto un poco más ajustado... en principio me enviaron mal el pedido de aluminio... así que en vez de caño de 1" me enviaron de 7/8", pero de todas formas soporta muy bien a esos dipolos. Este caño es más corto debido a que ya no los hago para todo el dial, sino directamente a la frecuencia. De cualquier manera, eso no afecta. El tubito del gamma, es tubito del gamma es igual en todos los casos ya que el recorrido del puente va perfectamente para toda la banda.

Un detalle que estaba pensando, es que creo que a dos de los dipolos les puse el cablecito de RG11 en polietileno y a los otros dos en RG11 en foam... no creo que tenga mucho que ver pero quizas convenga que sean iguales...

Lo que planteas sobre el amperimetro para controlar la antena parece lógico... pero te diré que 300w queman... así que un instrumento para medir reflejada podría ser lo más adecuado... tratá de hacerte uno con un tester chino de esos que venden por $15 en cualquier ferretería de barrio... no es necesario tener una escala dibujada en el instrumento ya que el ajuste es siempre relativo... así que ajustas la directa al fondo derecho y al cambiar de posición te muestra la reflejada... interesa que la aguja esté lo más a la izquierda posible, lo que sería "0" así tendrías relación 1:1...


----------



## exetv (Ene 22, 2012)

perdon dj glenn pero el cable que va en el tubo del gamma no tendria que ser de 50 ohm? el rg 11 no es de 75 ohm? saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 22, 2012)

ya que lo que se está haciendo es un condensador variable, todo es relativo... entre el cable de 50 y el de 75 solo cambia el diámetro del conductor central (comparando rg58 con rg59 o rg213 con rg11), así que se compensa en el ajuste con la posición del puente o si no alcanza, con la longitud del tubo. En mi caso, siempre uso el cable de 15cm, el tubo de 40cm y la separación de 1".


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 24, 2012)

Hola Amigos

he decidido comprar un medidor de Roe para poder hacer las cosas bien, he estado viendo algunos y me gusta uno que ronda cerca de los $1000, tendran alguna recomendacion de que equipo es bueno, mi potencia a medir es de w300.

Gracias!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 25, 2012)

y... un buen instrumento seguramente será costoso... aunque que se yo... yo uso un Pyramid de 20 dólares y tras constrastarlo con un Bird te diré que es bastante confiable... incluso cada tanto mido hasta 300w, incluso con chicotes de RG58 y eso que dice "hasta 100w" en fin... volvemos a lo anterior... podes hacerte uno por menos de $50 o comprar el que te gusta por $1000.


----------



## exetv (Ene 25, 2012)

yo tengo un walmar y tambien lo compare con un bird y la lectura es igual, practicamente no tiene diferencia o es muy poca, lo recomiendo, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 26, 2012)

Una cosa interesante que vi en un lineal de 600w (un sólo módulo con un sólo transistor... de una fábrica local) en estos días que emplea un único instrumento de aguja para mostrar el consumo en A, la potencia en W y la reflejada, todo con su escala graficada sólo cambiando la posición de una llave... la verdad desconozco las características del instrumento pero esto me hace pensar en algo muy obvio... si el lineal de Adrian tiene protección por ROE alta, entonces tiene un circuito detector... y si tiene un circuito detector, a la salida de éste debería ser posible leer tensión en continua... entonces se puede conectar un instrumento para leer esta tensión e interesa que sea la menor posible... creo que es lo más rápido y fácil que se me ocurre en este momento.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 26, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Una cosa interesante que vi en un lineal de 600w (un sólo módulo con un sólo transistor... de una fábrica local) en estos días que emplea un único instrumento de aguja para mostrar el consumo en A, la potencia en W y la reflejada, todo con su escala graficada sólo cambiando la posición de una llave... la verdad desconozco las características del instrumento pero esto me hace pensar en algo muy obvio... si el lineal de Adrian tiene protección por ROE alta, entonces tiene un circuito detector... y si tiene un circuito detector, a la salida de éste debería ser posible leer tensión en continua... entonces se puede conectar un instrumento para leer esta tensión e interesa que sea la menor posible... creo que es lo más rápido y fácil que se me ocurre en este momento.



Hola Dj _Glen,por supuesto que se puede hacer lo que decis ,es muy comun en transmisores importados ,que utilicen un galvanometro,jaja me agarro el viejaso  ,un instrumento de aguja ,para medir diferentes parametros ,a traves de una llave selectora,,roe,pot,corriente,voltages varios ,en incluso la modulacion,lo veo dia a dia,es cuestion de ingeniarselas y fabricar un medidor todo terreno jaja 

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 27, 2012)

Claro, ahora que lo mencionas, hace un tiempo me llegó un RVR de comienzós de los ´90s y también era así.


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 27, 2012)

Hola Amigos

bien, para empezar, subo las fotos del modulo de w300.
he notado que no posee un filtro de ninguna clase en la salida, eso me perjudica con el dial e inclusive en el cable visión.
tengo que adorarle un buen filtro a este aparato.
en cuanto a las antenas, he estado conectándome con un especialista de la sona, y me sugirió que podría ser lo mas probable que sea el arnés , asi que estoy en una encrucijada, ya que el arnés deveria estar especialmente ajustado a al frecuencia.

también el modulo tiene protección de temperatura.

tengo tarea para ver cual es el problema. paso datos mañana de las medidas del arnés y probare las antenas de a una. Saludos compañeros.
disculpen por las fotos, son demasiado grande para poder subirlas, mañana las subo.


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 28, 2012)

Hace 1 Semana	 #166
moises calderon

Fecha de Ingreso: mayo-2006
Ubicación: Peru
Mensajes: 305
Amigo, puede que el arnes, no este a la medida correcta para la frecuencia de operación, ajustar manualmente sin ayuda de ningún instrumento, es bastante difícil y arriesgado, te aconsejo, que busques en la red, y te prepares un medidor de Roe, te ayudara bastante, saludos


Amigo, hace varios post , te indique que podrias tener problemas en el arnes, , ignoro las razones que no tomas en cuenta las sugerencias, pero en estos temas no puedes estar suponiendo que  este todo bien,o que deberia estar en sus medidas, tienes que comprobarlo,te lo digo esto de muy buena fe, con la experiencia de  mas de 30 años en este campo, saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 28, 2012)

Hola Moises

es que creía que todo debería estar en orden y me resistía a creer que eran los arneses, ahora para poder probar el arnés, debo construir 4 cargas fantasmas y colocarlas como dipolos para descartar el arnés?

que tipo de carga fantasma debería hacer que soporte los w300?

otra cosa es que si podría probar solo dos dipolos con el arnés de 4, esto es posible? dejar una rama sin conectar, a eso me refiero.

Gracias por la ayuda, Saludos!


----------



## GustyArte (Ene 28, 2012)

Hola Adrian...

Para probar el arnes no es necesario que uses el modulo de 300 watts, con el exitador y 4 carguitas es suficiente.

Yo arme 4 cargas, cada una lleva 2 resistencias de 100 ohms x 2 watts, o sea que cada carga soporta 4 watts.
Esos 4 watts los multiplicas x 4 (las salidas del arnes) y te da 16 watts totales, bajas el exitador a esa potencia y suficiente, ya tenes para pobrar hasta 1 minuto como se comporta la roe.

Igualmente, si fisicamente tu arnes no tiene medidas iguales, tal vez en la lectura de roe te de bien pero en el enfase funcione mal.

Tenes que hacer verificacion visual y despues midiendo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-potencia-dipolos-fm-arnes-30544/index2.html

En ese post hablo sobre el arnes.

Saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Ene 28, 2012)

Hola adrian sala,como estas,tal como te dice el colega ,moises,necesitas si o si un watimetro roimetro,y una carga fantasma para trabajar a esos niveles de potencia,ya que al mas minimo error ,se te quema el final de potencia,supongo que sera un mrf 151g o similar,Con respecto del distribuidor de potencia debes verificar conque marca y tipo de cable esta echo,si es rg11 polietileno o foam,y en base a eso medirlo ,a ver si esta dentro de la medidas ,correspondientes a esa fcia segun la cuenta 1/4 de lambda por vel ,igual log de onda,por un multiplo impar ,por ej 3-5 etc. Un distribuidor para 98,1 se calcula asi, vel de la luz ,300.000 div fcia de operacion ,por ej 98.1=3,058104 esto se divide por 4 para obtener lambda 1/4  = 0,764526 y este resultado se multiplica,por el factor de vel,del cable ,en el caso, de que sea el comun de polietileno, es = a 0,66 esto te da como resultado 0,5045872 este resultado es el que vas a multiplicar por un numero impar 3-5-7 etc ,y te va a dar el largo total de los cables para que te alcancen comodamente en los 4 dipolos.De esta manera vas a poder estar seguro de que medida tienen que tener los cables de tu distribuidor. De acuerdo a mi humilde experiencia un distribuidor confeccionado para 88.1Mhz puede funcionar perfectamente hasta los 91,1 Mhz,unos 4Mhz de ancho de banda,Doy fe por que lo he echo en varias ocasiones ,mas de eso No,ya que  aparacen grandes perdidas y  desadaptacion de impedancia,que provoca la elevacion de las estacionarias. Tranquilamente, podes probar el distribuidor ,con baja potencia ,por ej con 10 w,ya que conseguir resistencias de dos w de carbon para hacer 4 cargas de 4w ,no es tan complicado,y ademas es economico ,y el resultado va a ser el mismo,si hay desadaptacion,la va a marcar ya sea con 10w o con 1000w ,No se puede probar el distribuidor con dos dipolos ya que al faltar las terminaciones en 50 Ohm(los Dipolos) va a aparecer desadaptacion de impedancia,los dipolos se ajustan en tierra a unos dos metros del piso y en lo posible alejado de paredes uno 5 mts, directamente con un cable de 52 Ohm y en baja potencia,no mas de 10 w.Bueno conseguite un medidor o hacelo y a meterle pa adelante ,cualquier cosa aqui estamos otros colegas y yo para darte una mano saludos desde la feliz  a los pagos de los citricos y a todos los panza verde.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 28, 2012)

Hola Adrian, el cable es RG11 de la fábrica Epuyen, con diéléctrico de FOAM y el FV es 82% (según el catálogo). Todas las ramas están cortadas a 5/4 de onda... como los empalmes están hechos dentro de un tachito  de aluminio relleno con resina de poliéste dudo que se puedas sacar la medida exacta... así que un par de centímetros quizas encuentres de diferencia a menos que destruyas estos tachitos.

Al igual que GustyArte yo me hice las cuatro carguitas con dos resistencias de 100 ohms... aunque las de 2w que te venden ahroa no son las de 2w que te vendían antes... en fin... pueden soportar más de lo que te imaginas... por ejemplo... una carguita de batalla que tengo la hice con 20 resistencias de 1k y normalmente la uso con exitadores... pero le ha tocado sufrir con lineales de 300w jeje cuando comienza a salir humo o a derretirse el estaño es momento de apagar el equipo... o cuando se ponen el rojo vivo la protección suele saltar solita (si es que el equipo tiene... sino... chau chau adios)...

En fin, espero que estos datos te ayuden.

Cuando tuviste problemas con el mástil, le pasó algo al cable?


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 29, 2012)

Amigo, coincido con las opiniones anteriores, naturalmente que al realizar las pruebas, debes  hacerla, en  la frecuencia en la que  operaras;muchas veces no hay que confiar demasiado en lo que te dicen las empresas, me he topado con equipos, antenas, distribuidores,etc.  de empresas famosas en el rubro de radiodifusión, que no coincidían con lo que afirmaban en sus  guias  o manuales de envío, supuestamente calibradas  a la frecuencia solicitada, tiene que ver  mucho también, el cuidado en el embalaje, transporte, y muchas veces confusión al momento de despacharlas, por eso es bueno darles una revisión antes de instalarlas,si es que conoces el tema, o en todo caso que lo haga la persona que hará el servicio;alguno de  mis comentarios, son hechos en base a experiencias vividas, por favor no tomen  a mal, algo que  escriba, con la mejor de las intenciones, ayudar; un abrazo a todos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 30, 2012)

y que el lineal esté mal ajustado no es opción? no digo que los dipolos no necesiten un retoque pero el distruibuidor muy dificilmente presenta problemas (a menos que le haya entrado agua).

Les comento sobre un lineal de 300w que me trajeron hace un par de meses... lo estaban usando en 96 y pico pero sólo cambiaron de frecuencia el exitador por medio de la configuración de llaves del sintetizador sin tocar nada más... el resultado: una visita de la CNC... me mostraron el ácta y decía que estaban callendo cerca de los 112 mhz y no se por donde más, así que los invitaron a apagar hasta resolverlo... después de una buena exprimida, el lineal comenzó a rendir como debe y además ya nadie se quejó... otro detalle... antes de saber lo del lineal, los dipolos (exactamente iguales a los de Adrian, tanto los dipolos, como el arnés) no bajaban de 1,5:1... una vez resuelto todo, ahí estaba la bonita lectura 1,1:1. Así que un analizador de espectro sería lo más recomendable para saber que está pasando y un excelente aliado durante el ajuste... pero como está el presupuesto... con un wattimetro, una carguita y controlar el consumo creo que es suficiente (quizas un filtro de salida, más aún durante el ajuste sea buena recomendación).


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola Amigos

Gracias a todos, gracias por sus repuestas, consejos y ayuda!!!
hoy decidí bajar todo y ponerme en campaña, ayer me llamo el dueño de un cable canal de mi ciudad diciéndome que mi radio se le metía con interferencias en los canales bajos del cable, y que gracias al analizador de espectro detectaron que era mis antenas la que provocaba la interferencia.
así que tal vez se lo alquile o le diga que se pegue una vuelta mientras hago los ajustes.

compre resistencias de 7w para hacer las cargas fantasmas 2 de 100 hooms para cada carga con sus conector pl hembra, la suma me da que podría soportar w56 en total, tal vez para una prueba de unos pocos segundos baste para saber si el problema es el arnés o los dipolos, ya que la prueba la voy hacer con el modulo de w300, como tiene su protección sera instantáneo saber si están bien o no.

físicamente el arnés esta bien, en la primera vez que la arme y luego levante las antenas había notado que el mástil estaba apretando una rama del arnés con la torre, al medir note que no había corto circuito un poco aplastado el cable pero nada serio.

los dipolos tienen varias retocadas y hasta tuve que cambiar las varillas varias veces por que se habían quebrado un par de veces, pero remplace por las que tenia originalmente y todo en su lugar con las medidas que vinieron de fabrica.

en cuanto a las interferencias le echo la culpa a los dipolos ya que en el lugar donde estaban antes no lo hacían, después de la mudanza comenzó el problema, solo con 1w ya hacian interferencia teniendo filtro y todo, así que ahora con w300 hace desastre en el barrio, una pena.

igualmente pondré el filtro que arme para el lineal de w20 que hice en un principio para estar un poco mas cubierto.

hoy sera un dia muy largo je je, subo las fotos del modulo de w300 y el filtro, espero poder lograr el cometido ya que tomo cada uno de sus consejos y les estoy muy agradecido.

Saludos!


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola adrian...

Comentanos, tus antenas estan cerca de otra emisora potente? Te pregunto porque la interferencia puede ser por intermodulacion.
En que frecuencia esta tu equipo? en que canales haces las interferencias?

Proba con el exitador solo si continua con las interferencias, ahi ya tenes una referencia si es el lineal o no, tambien es valido con una carga fantasma cerca del televisor si no tenes instrumento.

Otra cosa.. las resistencias de 7w, compraste cementadas? porque si es asi no sirve, tiene que ser de carbon y creo que vi hasta 3w, las de alambre no sirven

Saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola GustyArte

tengo a unos 70mt otra emisora con 4 dipolos cerrados y 60mt de alto con w300 tambien,
pero esa emisora tiene problemas de transmicion y hace 2 semanas que no transmite, tiene todo apagado y la interferencia sigue igual y esta en el 90.3 y yo en el 106.5.
los canales en los que mi señal interfiere son: 3,4,5 14 y 40.

el modulo no es el problema, ya que como comente anteriormente ya con w1 del vero hace la interferencia, mucho menos, pero esta.

y si las resistencias son cementadas, ese dato no lo tenia, sera que por lo menos para hacer la prueva ni aunque sea un instante, me sirvan?.

Saludos!


----------



## exetv (Feb 1, 2012)

esas resistencias cementadas al ser bobinadas actuan como inductancia por lo tanto no sirven , tienen que ser de carbon o metal film, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 1, 2012)

quizas con 80 resistencias de 100r/2w así ya estarías más cerca... las pones en serie de a dos y después todo en paralelo... quizas montarlas sobre un buen disipador te de algo más de tiempo de uso y también un ventilador... o si te fijas en mercadolibre hay unas resistecias de 50r/250w que cuestan algo así como 40 dólares... pero primero descartá que sean las antenas... y si tenes la posibilidad de ver tu exitador en una analizador de espectro, quizas sea muy buena ayuda. Sinceramente no me he topado hasta ahora con interferencias culpa de las antenas... aunque siempre (y más en los pueblos) entre una emisora y otra se culpan de todo jaja

interferir en tantos canales me suena más al caso que comenté antes... o que el proveedor de cable tiene algo mal...


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 1, 2012)

bien amigos

he consultado y en mi zona no las consigo, solo de w1/4, asi que mientras las encargo en capital tendré que conformarme con nada, recuerdo haber visto en este foro y no recuerdo donde, una carga fantasma con un foco, alguien tiene datos mas certeros?

Gracias!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 1, 2012)

Lo del foco no es del todo confiable... podes usar resistencias de w1/4... no te hagas mucho problema... armá el valor... es normal que al final quede un poco de roe en la carga (luego podes afinarla alterando el valor de alguna de las resistencias).

Para controlar los dipolos podes usar el tx a 1w sin problemas... como se trata de una relación vas tener una lectura más o menos confiable que obviamente luego se sabrá la verdad al meter potencia. Así que al enfase le podes poner sin problemas las carguitas hechas incluso con dos resistencias de 100r y 1/4w, soportaría 1/2w cada carguita, y en total 2w... en la práctica podes meter más que eso, pero 2w seguro.

Si al lineal lo alimentas con un trafo más chico (en tensión claro) vas a tener menos potencia y sigue funcionando con la misma exitación...


----------



## exetv (Feb 1, 2012)

pero armar una carga con un foco estas poniendo una bobina como carga, es una inductancia, y en rf no sirve, saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 1, 2012)

Bien entiendo todo perfectamente y agradezco todos sus consejos,

paso a detallar lo que he echo en estas horas:

baje dos antenas, las que estaban conectadas con el arnés  para dos dipolos y las cuales estaban funcionando con la potencia de w300 sin que saltara la protección.
en la torre las probé de a una antes de bajarlas y al conectarlas solas me saltaba la protección por ROE  en el modulo, pero sin embargo con el arnés para 2 no. (???)

he probado solo el excitador con W9 y una carga fantasma y todo anda de maravillas, al conectar una antena todo se vuelve caótico en las interferencias, eso no dice nada pero es lo mas probable que no sea el arnés el causante de todo este quilombo.

opte por mandar los 4 dipolos junto con el arnés para que alguien con instrumento me las pueda dejar en optimas condiciones y después que venga a montarlas, creo que económicamente es lo mejor, ya que no dispongo en este momento una plata para comprar e un medidor de ROE y Watimetro y un analizador de espectro.

de lo que si estoy seguro es que los dipolos están jugando me una mala pasada.

he probado el excitador con una carga fantasma a centimetros del tv con cable visión y no hace ninguna interferencia, pero al conectarle una antena si lo hace.

o sea que todo apunta a los dipolos y no al arnés. 

en estos día develaremos cuales eran los culpables je je.

otra cosa que me estoy olvidando de comentar es que los dos dipolos que probé me andan perfecto en la frecuencia de 104. y pico sin que salte la protección por ROE, y mi frecuencia es 106.5 Todo un tema verdad?

he estado manupulando el dipolo con potencia y no baria mucho la la interferencia, solo muevo la parte inferior del dielectrico irradiador pero no pasa mucho, tendré que mover la parte superior que viene atornillada con el puente para poder tener mas resultados?

Saludos y gracias por los aportes!!!


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 2, 2012)

Amigo, si tus antenas están mal ajustadas, definitivamente, te saltara la protección, y al estar mal ajustadas también, te producen interferencia, porque el modulo, ve otra impedancia, y es como si estaría mal sintonizado, en cuanto a las resistencias de 7 vatios, al decir cementadas, re refieres que viene en forma de cerámicas rectangulares blancas?, pues  te sugiero que , con una herramienta pequeña, rompas con cuidado una de ellas, y veras que en muchos casos,internamente hay una resistencia que  no son de alambre sino de una película de carbón, de ser asi, te sirve para realizar tus cargas, espero soluciones  pronto,saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 2, 2012)

Bueno Adrian, ya es un avance... aunque insisto en que te deberías hacer un roímetro... no tiene ningún misterio... incluso el lineal tiene el suyo (del que sólo usa la mitad del circuito detector).

Lo quer dice Moises tiene sentido... no lo había pensado de esa forma.

En fin, esperemos que una buena exprimida a los dipolos resuelva tu problema.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 2, 2012)

estoy en eso

he tratado de conseguir uno prestado o alquilado, pero la gente acá es muy egoista y no quieren que a los demas le baya bien.

lo que me queda es conseguir un medidor de ROE para poder seguir con esto. lo que no se es como se calibran las antenas, es moviendo el gammach o acortando y alargando la longitud de la barilla?
Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 2, 2012)

El ajuste es simple: El tubo es lo suficientemente largo para permitirte un buen ajuste. En principio simplemente aflojá un poco los dos tornillos prisioneros del puente y deslizalo de a poco y para comprobar la lectura ajustá los tornillos porque después esta puede variar. Si la ROE no baja, probá recortar el cable de adentro del tubo... si sigue sin bajar... cambiá el cable por uno más largo y comenzá de nuevo... No es estrictamente necesario que el cablecito sea RG11, así que so conseguis RG213 tambien va a funcionar bien y si está complicado conseguir este cable, el RG6 te tiene que funcionar (aunque le sobre espacio en el tubo).

Un detalle que estoy encontrando en mis antenas: en la gran mayoría de los casos, encuentro la menor roe entre 28 y 31 cm del conector, siendo el cablecito de 15cm (más dos cm del conductor central que va al conector).


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 2, 2012)

Gracias por la explicación

bien eso lo entiendo perfectamente, la separación en paralelo del gammach no tiene que variar, solo hay que bajar el puente o subirlo, y las puntas extensible se retocan?
podrías mandarme las medidas del largor de la varilla para la frecuencia de 106.5 y otra cosa por favor, el grillete que se sujeta al mastil a que distancia va de el conector o el gammach? ya que tuve que sacarlos y quiero ponerlos justo como van. Gracias!!!

lo de las resistencias eran de alambre al desarmar una lo vi.

Saludos!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 3, 2012)

Según marcas reconocidas... si con el puente y el cablecito seguis sin bajar la reflejada, entonces hay que tocar las puntas... sinceramente no me parece lo correcto.

La separacion entre los dos tubos (el de 1/2 y el de 3/8) queda obligado por el puente, que es de 1" en este caso... mm más, mm menos...

» El caño de 1/2" debe medir 1338mm (puede existir hasta un par de mm de error sin que esto afecte).

» El tubito del gamma yo lo dejo siempre en 40 cm.

» El cable siempre de 15cm (si es foam).

» El grillete a 1/4 de onda a contar desde el caño de 1/2". Uno o dos cm más o menos no le hacen ya que al final dependerá también del ajuste. Fijate que los dos más cortos llevan este grillete sobre el final... simplemente pone los otros dos iguales.

Deberías ajustarlos directamente en la torre, al menos el boom no sería el problema... quizas al tener lectura 1:1, al subir los dipolos esta aumente debido a las riendas... son cosas que pasan y que a veces te sacan canas verdes.



Respecto a la carga... como te digo, no busques resistencias grandes... hacela nomás con resistencias de 2 de watts, obviamente vas a necesitar un monton pero al final es lo más accesible. Te repito que yo me hice una carguita con 20 resistencias de 1k, se supone que va hasta 40w aunque ya con 10w se calienta de lo lindo, pero la he usado hasta 300w por algunos segundos va bien... 

Otras opciones son 44 resistencias de 2k2, o 200 resistencias de 10k... o bueno... una vez que te hagas de un roímetro, ajustá uno de los dipolos con el exitador y luego usá este para trabajar (la cnc lo prohibe pero a falta de pan).

Habías comentado que hiciste el circuito detector para un roímetro pero que sólo te faltaba el instrumento de aguja. Probá poner el instrumento de un tester chino, debería funcionar, si no es con el exitador será con el lineal...

Para estas aplicaciones podes usar diodos 1n4148 que van como hasta 200mhz pero atento a que solo soportan 100v, así que van bien para el circuito detector, pero no lo podes poner directamente a la salida del lineal.


----------



## satoxigama (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola compañeros, he montado esta asociación de 4 dipolos y va fenomenal, con 300w me da solo 1-2w de ROE. , solo que tengo un problema, en la zona donde estoy hace mucho aire(cerca de 100km/h) y se me han roto ya 2 antenas.Mi consulta es si las puedo hacer con tubos de 10mm de acero inoxidable.Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Abr 10, 2012)

satoxigama dijo:


> Hola compañeros, he montado esta asociación de 4 dipolos y va fenomenal, con 300w me da solo 1-2w de ROE. , solo que tengo un problema, en la zona donde estoy hace mucho aire(cerca de 100km/h) y se me han roto ya 2 antenas.Mi consulta es si las puedo hacer con tubos de 10mm de acero inoxidable.Gracias y un saludo.



En principio no le veo problema, las antenas profesionales son de éste material según creo. A ver si nos comentas como funcionan una vez hechas con acero.

Saludos.


----------



## satoxigama (Abr 10, 2012)

Gracias, probaré y ya os contaré.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 10, 2012)

Cuál sería el FV asumido para el acero inoxidable? por aca he trabajado con este material y si lo más recomendable sería soldar... los electrodos para soldadura por arco son accesibles en precio y disponibilidad (es algo complicado cuando la soldadura se enfría -ojo con los ojos además- porque por ahí queda todo medio torcido). Con TIG quedaría mejor pero ya no es tan común ver estas máquinas en los talleres a menos que se dediquen o a inoxidable o aluminio. Otro detelle es como practicar agujeros... las mechas comunes literalmente se derriten... habría que probar con las que tienen punta de carbono o titanio, aunque son más caras. Obviamente hay que asumir que una formación de acero pesará más que una de aluminio.

Las antenas "profesionales" estan hechas en acero inoxidable... y deben costar un ojo de la cara... aunque las fábricas más importantes de este país usan aluminio.


----------



## tiago (Abr 10, 2012)

Bueno, es una cuestión de necesidad, por lo visto. No se cual será el FV del acero, pero que las calcule cómo msi fuese aluminio, no debe haber demasiada diferencia.

Es esencial saber soldar, con electrica. Pueden quedar bien si se tiene experiencia, no es demasiado complicado. Hay que tener en cuenta que el vástago sobre el que se monta la antena debe ser también de acero. En cuanto a las brocas para taladrar algo así, deben de ser de acero rápido ó al carbono y utilizar una taladradora de columna *con la velocidad adecuada*, no valen reguladas electronicamente, eso es para bricolaje casero, hablo de máquinas con desarrollos mecánicos de fuerza.Los metales se taladran a baja velocidad y lo mas importante es enfriar constantemente con taladrina o cualquier aceite soluble para éste fin, he trabajado el acero de muchas formas y con todo tipo de maquinas - herramienta y hay que conocer el procedimiento.

De todos modos dandoles algo mas de grosor creo que el aluminio podria resistir esas velocidades sin demasiado problema, eso sin contar el peso con el que vamos a tener que lidiar a la hora de subirlas a la torre.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 10, 2012)

Por lo general yo uso caño de 1/2" con 1,5mm de espesor. Esto suele soportar vientos muy fuertes, aunque no se si de forma constante... por eso cada vez que me piden las antenas "reforzadas", relleno el caño de 1/2 con resina de poliéster mezclada con carbonato de calcio pesado y lo mismo con el boom. Obviamente aumenta el peso de la antena e imagino que también la sorsión sobre la torre...


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 10, 2012)

Amigos, el utilizar acero inoxidable en las antenas, es porque son mas resistentes a la corrosión, son mas robustas, y al estar soldadas, la conductividad es mejor, sobre el diámetro de los elementos,tengo conocimiento que al ser de mayor diámetro, permite tener mas ancho de banda en la sintonia , claro que para emisoras de mediana potencia o comunitarias, quizás no se justifique la inversión y el trabajo que resulta el solo construirlas e instalarlas, saludos


----------



## LinP (Abr 12, 2012)

adrian sala dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación
> 
> bien eso lo entiendo perfectamente, la separación en paralelo del gammach no tiene que variar, solo hay que bajar el puente o subirlo, y las puntas extensible se retocan?
> podrías mandarme las medidas del largor de la varilla para la frecuencia de 106.5 y otra cosa por favor, el grillete que se sujeta al mastil a que distancia va de el conector o el gammach? ya que tuve que sacarlos y quiero ponerlos justo como van. Gracias!!!
> ...


Hola Adrián.

Yo tengo instalado un dipolo Sirio con alimentador gamma match y según las instrucciones para esa frecuencia el puente ronda los 224mm más unos 53mm de extensión para la varilla pero claro, esto puede variar según el Boom y otras propiedades de la antena que estés montando.

No sé si está permitido publicar manuales, si es así podría colgaros un escaneo del manual de instrucciones de esta antena. 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 12, 2012)

a todo esto... qué pasó con las antenas de adrian?


----------



## elgriego (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola LinP,como estas ,estaria interesante ver ese manual de  la antena ,si podes subilo.

Saludos.


----------



## LinP (Abr 13, 2012)

Hola.

Aquí lo tenéis. 

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola Amigos!!

Disculpen de mi ausencia, he estado muy ocupado con mi trabajo y con las antenas y la torre, o por lo menos de lo que quedo de ellas ya que una tormenta me las tiro abajo por culpa de un arbol, pero la solucion fue llevarlas a calibrar y me las dejaron muy bien, pero ahora ya no sirven, nisiquiera la torre, asi que ahora estoy por poner una torre de 30mt y la anterior era de 18mt, un abance importante, y las antenas estoy en ver que pongo si cerradas o abiertas, yo quiero llegar lejos asi que me gustarian aviertas, en fin despues les cuento que compre.

Acá les muestro como quedo mi torre despues de la tormenta.

Saludos!!


----------



## tiago (Abr 24, 2012)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola Amigos!!
> 
> Disculpen de mi ausencia, he estado muy ocupado con mi trabajo y con las antenas y la torre, o por lo menos de lo que quedo de ellas ya que una tormenta me las tiro abajo por culpa de un arbol, pero la solucion fue llevarlas a calibrar y me las dejaron muy bien, pero ahora ya no sirven, nisiquiera la torre, asi que ahora estoy por poner una torre de 30mt y la anterior era de 18mt, un abance importante, y las antenas estoy en ver que pongo si cerradas o abiertas, yo quiero llegar lejos asi que me gustarian aviertas, en fin despues les cuento que compre.
> 
> ...



Buff...  ¿Que de cuanto era el viento en ese momento?   

Lo mas importante es que no ha habido que lamentar daños humanos; lo demas sólo es dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 24, 2012)

Hola adrian, no se si te duele más a vos o a mi... en fin... nada irreparable según lo que se ve en las fotos (hablando de las antenas).

Si queres poner dipolos cerrados, la cosa es más fácil que con los abiertos. Podes hacerlos con balun 4:1 o con alimentación directa. En caso de alimentarlos directamente prefiero los que van montados sobre un botalon ya que a los otros todavía no les deschavé como funcionan... me trajeron unos para ver que se puede hacer y entre unas ramas de cable y otras hay 10cm de diferencia... así que sólo se me ocurre que matan la reflejada con cortes...

Me trajeron un dipolo cerrado de la fábirca Eiffel también... (ya comenté hace mucho, creo que en este mismo tema que había pasado)... entonces agarré el martillo y rompí la resina... dentro hay un balun 4:1 hecho en RG174, así que lo único que me falta averiguar es que constante se emplea para calcular la longitud del irradiante ya que son dipolos más cortos que los normales.

En el siguiente dibujo se como la longitud del irradiante se calcula casi como vimos hasta ahora con los abiertos, aunque los del dibujo son un poquitito más cortos.


----------



## carpater (Jun 13, 2012)

hola amigos quiero construir esta antena dipolo abierto pero me salta una duda para que es la lamina que se coloca entre los dipolos y a que distancia debe estar del mastil


----------



## Sojue (Ene 5, 2013)

¿Porque en la formula para determinar la Distancia entre cada Diapolo esta la constante 300 que esta siendo dividida por la FRecuencia?




GustyArte dijo:


> Aqui les dejo unos datos que tal vez nos deje de una vez por todas claro sobre las distancias que hay que tener en nuestros dipolos.
> 
> Es de un manual de instrucciones de RVR, famosa empresa italiana de equipos de fm.Ver el archivo adjunto 33534
> 
> ...


----------



## tiago (Ene 6, 2013)

Sojue dijo:


> ¿Porque en la formula para determinar la Distancia entre cada Diapolo esta la constante 300 que esta siendo dividida por la FRecuencia?



Corresponde a la velocidad de la luz, de una forma simplificada.

Saludos.


----------



## lumin (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola mis amigos quiero armar esta antena que esta aca http://www.neoteo.com/antenas-dipolo-para-fm-88-108mhz, ya tengo las medidas calculadas segun lo que sale en la pagina para la frecuencia de 107.9 que serian 
irradiante 1,32 mts
conductor centra 15.84 cm (16 cm)
tubo gama al 25% 33 cm 
tengo todo claro pero no se como se calcula a que distacia se coloca el  elemento o barra cortocicuitante es decir si va mas arriva o mas abajo  eso no se como se calcula, quiero aramar esta antena para una emisora  que tengo actualmente funcionando con una antena normal cortada a la  frecuencia, ya que con la antena gama macht puedo llegar mas  lejos, mi  transmisor es de 6 watt y mas o menos cubre 1,5 a 2 km con la antena  que tengo ahora

saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 27, 2013)

Lumin, tienes que conectar un medidor de reflejadas entre el equipo emisor y tu antena, sintonizarlo a la frecuencia a la que está cortada y comenzar el ajuste:

Primero, ya has cortado las varillas a la frecuencia que deseas, situa el puente de ajuste a las  3/4 partes de la longitud del tubo de ajuste.

Luego debes ajustar las varillas a la mínima reflejada y despues subir y bajar el puente que hay entre el gamma y la varilla para obtener de nuevo la mínima lectura en reflejadas. Si la lectura aún sigue siendo alta, volvemos al primer paso y repetimos el ciclo

Ese tipo de antena se puede dejar a 1'2 : 1 si está bien ajustada, en caso de obtener una lectura alta despues de repetir estos pasos, debemos acortar el cable que hay dentro del tubo gamma, quitaremos no mas de 1 centímetro y volveremos a probar.  Hay que tener un poco de paciencia. 

Si montas dos antenas y las pones a trabajar juntas, lograrás un rendimiento muy superior. Lee el hilo y fíjate como se hace.

Te dejo unos apuntes de construcción y ajuste de este tipo de antena.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola Lumin se desea ir mas lehos con tu 6 Wattios arme una antena Jpole o mejor arme la super Jpole que tiene una ganancia de +6 Db y es ominidireccional hay muchos proyectos en la Internet , otra dica use cabo coaxial de bajas perdas tal como RG213 o RG8U para que tu 6 wattios no se percan demasiado en el .
! Fuerte abraço !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lumin (Jun 27, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Lumin, tienes que conectar un medidor de reflejadas entre el equipo emisor y tu antena, sintonizarlo a la frecuencia a la que está cortada y comenzar el ajuste:
> 
> Primero, ya has cortado las varillas a la frecuencia que deseas, situa el puente de ajuste a las  3/4 partes de la longitud del tubo de ajuste.
> 
> ...


  ahora me *QU*eda mas claro





daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola Lumin se desea ir mas lehos con tu 6 Wattios arme una antena Jpole o mejor arme la super Jpole que tiene una ganancia de +6 Db y es ominidireccional hay muchos proyectos en la Internet , otra dica use cabo coaxial de bajas perdas tal como RG213 o RG8U para que tu 6 wattios no se percan demasiado en el .
> ! Fuerte abraço !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



y cual es esa antena?

saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 28, 2013)

Para saber que antena empleas hay que conocer la orografía del lugar donde está ubicado el transmisor.

Si estas en nucleo urbano, rodeado de estructuras, deberias emplear antenas circulares o helicoidales que por sus caracteristicas de emision favorecen el rebote de las ondas en detrimento de una buena ganancia.

Si estas fuera del nucleo urbano, pero pretendes iluminar una población o zona densa en estructuras, asocia dipolos como el que tienes en proyecto, para que el lóbulo de radiación tenga un disparo  dirigido hacia el suelo (Mira los gráficos que hay en éste mismo hilo). Reduciras alcance, pero empaparás bien toda la zona con la transmisión.

Si la zona está despejada (Zona rural) y tienes posibilidad de darle altura, usa una J pole. Obtendras mas alcance, ya que el disparo es mas horizontal, pero no rellenarás bien todas las zonas. Esto se compensará con la poca densidad de edificios y se supone que obtendrás buenos resultados. Esta antena se utiliza mas para DX, pero también da buenos resultados en broadcast si la situación es favorable. Le puedes sacar bastante rendimiento pues tiene una ganacia mas que aceptable, como te ha dicho Daniel.                                           
Es fácil de construir y de calibrar, por lo que no debes dejar de probarla

Lo que estás buscando es una antena para brodacast y el objetivo es que te escuche el mayor número de personas, y no lo lejos que puedes llegar, haz una valoración y decide que es lo que mas te conviene.

Saludos.


----------



## lumin (Jun 28, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Para saber que antena empleas hay que conocer la orografía del lugar donde está ubicado el transmisor.
> 
> Si estas en nucleo urbano, rodeado de estructuras, deberias emplear antenas circulares o helicoidales que por sus caracteristicas de emision favorecen el rebote de las ondas en detrimento de una buena ganancia.
> 
> ...



bueno la verdad en la parte donde estoy ahora es una ciudad rural  mas o menos de 4000 habitantes  solo casas y a lo mucho casas de 2 pisos  niun edificio grande y la antena que tengo que es la comun dipolo  vertical me cubre bastante bien , aqui una imagen para que te hagas una idea





me cubre bastante bien mas o menos unos 2 a 3 km con el transmisor que es de 6 wats, pero lo que quisiera es poder llegar un poco mas lejos con el mismo transmisor como para que algunos habitantes que estan mas alejados de la ciudad digamos en la parte rural( aca es todo casi rural) 
tambien pueda alacansar a llega a ellos.
es por eso que necesito una antena que sea facil de armar pero  me cubra un poco mas que la que tengo. no se si se entiende , estube biendo el jpole pero mi duda es tanto la masa como el vivo van al mismo tubo solo separados por la distancia en los puntos donde va conectado el cable, a ser asi no hay continuidad no se quema el trasmisor? 

si no lo otro seria solo asociar dos dipolos de ganancia gamma como el que quiero armar que mostre arriva se puede asociar solo 2 dipolos?
saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 28, 2013)

Ya en estos casos todo va de la mano... es muy importante la frecuencia (hay que conocer desde donde y bajo que condiciones transmiten las emisoras cercanas a esa frecuencia), altura, tipo de cable y potencia. De modo que al final estamos hablando más de una inversión que de un proyecto a pulmón como los que solemos tratar.

Comento sobre una repetidora que instalé hace poco para un amigo... decidimos poner dos dipolos cerrados en un mástil cuya altura total es quince metros. Sale con unos 300w y llega hasta donde llega. Esta emisora está entre dos emisoras que salen una con 1kw y la otra con 600w, de modo que no molesta para nada, pero al acercarse a algunas cuadras de las otras emisoras desaparece del mapa. Para mejorar quedaría aumentar altura, a unos 36 o 42 metros y transmitir desde una frecuencia más conveniente.

Dejo un par de fotos... (desde un baño...)





lumin dijo:


> mi duda es tanto la masa como el vivo van al mismo tubo solo separados por la distancia en los puntos donde va conectado el cable, a ser asi no hay continuidad no se quema el trasmisor?



La rf no lo ve de esa manera...


----------



## lumin (Jun 28, 2013)

solo llegan en donde vivo 2 emisoras una que transmite en 100.3 y otra en 106.1 son las dos emisoras que llegan, y yo estoy transmitiendo en al 107.9 no me topo con ninguna emisora, pero mi intencion es llegar un poco mas lejos con mi transmisor de 6 wats y  me animare armar una antena con ganancia gamma solo quiero armar 2 y lo que quiero es dejar una apuntado hacia un lado y la otra hacia el lado contrario, no se si podra hacer ya que de antena se muy poco, y no se si llegare un poc mas lejos realizando esta antena gamma.


saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 28, 2013)

lumin dijo:


> solo llegan en donde vivo 2 emisoras una que transmite en 100.3 y otra en 106.1 son las dos emisoras que llegan, y yo estoy transmitiendo en al 107.9 no me topo con ninguna emisora, pero mi intencion es llegar un poco mas lejos con mi transmisor de 6 wats y  me animare armar una antena con ganancia gamma solo quiero armar 2 y lo que quiero es dejar una apuntado hacia un lado y la otra hacia el lado contrario, no se si podra hacer ya que de antena se muy poco, y no se si llegare un poc mas lejos realizando esta antena gamma.
> 
> 
> saludos



Anímate a experimentar. Con las conclusiones que expongas, intentaremos ayudarte lo máximo posible.
En cuestión de antenas y efectividad sobre el terreno hay mucha teoría. 
La práctica es una cuestión que siempre se debe pulir y evaluar.

La J pole es muy sencilla de montar y ajustar, haz pruebas con ella. Tambien puedes experimentar con una paraguera (Ground plane)

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2013)

Hola caro Lumin , la antena Jpole es una antena mui familiar entre los aficcionados de transmissiõn en FM por su ganancia , sinplicidad de armar y de sener ominidireccional esto es irradia igualmiente para todas las  direcciones . Ese tipo consiste en un trecho de 1/4 de onda mas otro trecho de 3/4 de onda en formato de la letra "J". En el  "tio google" hay muchos proyectos pacticos de como armar una dese tipo . Haora si quieres una antena "invisible" es possible armar el "Jpole" con una cinta de 300 Ohmios largamiente utilizada como bajada de antena para televisores ( tanbien conocida como antena "slim Jim" ).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 28, 2013)

Lumin, por qué no probas con dipolos plegados como los de la foto que colgué hoy? te van a dar el doble de ganancia que los abiertos con gamma y "no necesitan ajuste". Además, la manera en que los queres instalar es la más difundida para este tipo de formación (más que nada en uhf), seguro ya los viste por muchos lados.

Tu otra opción, algo más elaborada, pero que sale andando perfectamente a la primera y que hará rendir tus 6w:


----------



## Sojue (Jul 8, 2013)

Ustedes que an estudiado esto; me podian dar libros para poder dominar este tema de las antenas en cuanto a esto me refiero a lo siguiente; todo lo que tenga que ver en el ambito de la construcción de DIapolos de forma profecional como ha qui ustedes la muestra.
La verdad no se que perdirle y que se nesecita para poder entender y tener todo el conosimiento para echarse a andar para construir estas antenas.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 9, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Dejo un par de fotos... (desde un baño...)
> 
> La rf no lo ve de esa manera...



Esos "puntos negros" en los tensores son aislantes de cerámica?

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Dejo un par de fotos... (desde un baño...)



Me encanto el lugar,No sabes la cantidad de transmisores que he instalado en lugares inhospitos,altillos ,galponsitos,debajo de escaleras,en contenedores a la intemperie,cocinas y por supuesto Baños!!!!jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 11, 2013)

Esos puntos que se ven en las riendas son aisladores plásticos... pasa que la camarita del teléfono no es muy buena que digamos... no recuerdo bien pero creo que son de color amarillo.

Hay lugares rarisimos para instalar los equipos... un baño es tan tan raro... hace un tiempo vi un M31 de 250w instalado dentro de una heladera al pie de la torre.

Quería comentar un detalle... hasta ahora, para potencias superiores a 100w empleo cable RG11, que considero apto hasta no más de 600w. Un ingeniero me dijo hace unos años que hasta 300w vale el RG59 (en 100mhz soporta unos 900v) y hasta 1200w vale el RG11 (en 100mhz soporta unos 3kv) -calculen qué potencia máxima deberá soportar-... todos los que tengan experiencia daran fe de que lo más conveniente es sobredimensionar estas cosas... bueno, lo que quiero comentar es que estuve estos días trabajando en una emisora que sale con un equipo de 300w desde hace muuuuuuuuuuuuuchos años y tiene cuatro dipolos abiertos con el arnés hecho en RG59 y todo funciona perfectamente. La única cosa que se puede considerar una chanchada es que sale del filtro del equipo un pedazo de RG213 y se une a un cable como de una pulgada y media y arriba se vuelve a unir a otro pedazo de RG213... la tirada es menor a 30 metros.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2013)

No podemos orbirdar que el cable RG11 es de 75 Ohmios y para utilizarlo en un sistema enbasado en 50 Ohmios (Antena y transmissor) ese tiene que tener obrigatoriamiente multiplos de 1/2 longitud de onda de la frequencia de trabajo X 0,66 ( factor de velocidad del cable en relaciõn a el aire livre ) hasta el conprimento necesario para se conectar el transmissor a la antena. Caso iso no seja hecho la inpedancia de 50 Ohmios de la antena con certeza es transformada en una inpedancia desconocida y conplexa en el extremo final del cable (ficha macho)o sea reflejadas elevadas quizaz a punto de activar la protecciõn del transmissor ( iso se el transmissor for alta-gamma jaajajaja).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 13, 2013)

Coincido totalmente con eso Daniel (atento a que el factor de velocidad podrá variar según el caso). En una formación de cuatro dipolos que presentan 50 ohmios cada uno, las medidas de un arnés en cable de 75 ohmios o de 50 ohmios es igual si solo se usan múltiplos impares de 1/4 de longitud de onda física. En un arnés hecho con cable de 50, ahorramos algo de cable en las ramas que van a cada dipolo, ya que por presentar la misma impedancia, en principio su longitud no es importante. Idealmente un múltiplo de 1/2 longitud de onda física, servirá para no exagerar las posibles desadaptaciones de las antenas en el resultado final.

Estaba mirando los catálogos de una fábrica de cables y dice que el RG59 soporta alrededor de 2,3kv y el RG58 alrededor de 1,9kv... estos números me parecen muy generososs (es Indeca) comparado con otras fábricas (Epuyen por ejemplo). En cualquier caso, podría emplearse tranquilamente estos cables para un arnés en la potencia más difundida para radiodifusión hoy día.

Me quedé pensando en la potencia que soportarían los dipolos cerrados con balun 4:1. Hasta ahora, para 300w vengo usando cuatro u ocho dipolos. El balun lo hago en RG58 (me da mejores resultados que el RG59, en cuanto a reflejada..) Dice el catálogo que les comento, que el RG174 soporta 1,3kV, y he visto formaciones de cuatro de estos dipolos cerrados (de la fábrica Eiffel) trabajando con 1000 watts en 100 mhz.

Qué dicen ustedes sobre la potencia que podrá soportar cada dipolo cerrado con el balún 4:1 hecho en RG58?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 13, 2013)

Hola DJ_GLenn , !saludos cordiales amigo!, yo miro que usteds considera mucho la maxima tensiõn suportable por el cable , pero recordese que esa medida es hecha en DC o AC de baja frequencia ( 50 o 60 Hz) , portanto solo  estamos avaliando la rigidez dielectrica del ayslante ( en noso caso lo plastico ). En RF las cosas son mui diferentes , yo particularmiente me preocuparia con la pierda en decibelios por lonjitud en metros del cable en questõn en la frequencia de trabalho ( pierda en Db/M dependente de la frequenzia). Si el cable es mui largo, o mui delgado , o la frequencia de trabalho es mui elevada  ese vai tener una perda "X" que vai se tornar caliente dependiendo de quanto for la potenzia aplicada a el .Quanto a tu pregunta de quantos wattios  suporta el balun 4:1 hecho con el cable RG58 , iso vai depender mucho de la frequencia de trabalho, en HF ( 30 Mhz) "X" wattios pero en VHF mui menos y en UHF mucho menos ainda. Si queres utilizar un cable delgado la salida es canbiar el RG58U por uno RG142U que tiene quase mesmo diametro externo pero es hecho con téflon que suporta mucho mas calor que el plastico , conductor central de  cubre argentado y dupla malha de cubre argentado (Alta-Gamma), adecuado a andar en miles de Mhz ( Ghz).
! Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamilo12 (May 30, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro. No se sí hago bien en hacer está pregunta, resulta que tengo 4 dipolos eiffel  en la frecuencia 90.3 yo necesito cambiar la frecuencia a 90.5 o los dejó como están? Tendré roe en antena... Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2014)

yamilo12 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. No se sí hago bien en hacer está pregunta, resulta que tengo 4 dipolos eiffel  en la frecuencia 90.3 yo necesito cambiar la frecuencia a 90.5 o los dejó como están? Tendré roe en antena... Desde ya muchas gracias


Hola caro Don yamilo12 , seguramente 200Khz arriba o abajo no hay una diferenza perceptible en la potenzia reflejada. Seguramente ustedes puede seguir adelante sin problemas algun mui tranquilo quanto a esa duda.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## macross1985 (Jun 10, 2014)

yamilo12 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. No se sí hago bien en hacer está pregunta, resulta que tengo 4 dipolos eiffel  en la frecuencia 90.3 yo necesito cambiar la frecuencia a 90.5 o los dejó como están? Tendré roe en antena... Desde ya muchas gracias



Hola yamilo12, como dice Daniel Lopes, No vas a tener problemas por moverte 200khz.  He cambiado de frecuencia a emisoras con mayor diferencia y sin tocar antena, obteniendo excelentes mediciones de ROE.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 10, 2014)

Buen dia colegas,Con respecto al ancho de banda ,de cuatro dipolos y su repartidor ,puedo decirles con certeza ,que se puede desplazar tranquilamente 2Mhz Arriba o abajo,de la frecuencia central,sin siginificativos cambios ,Ni en la roe,ni en la cobertura del sistema irradiante(alcance).  Claro Esta! Esto realizando pruebas a lo indio ,como muchas veces ha citado el colega Daniel ,Quizas si empezamos a realizar mediciones con instrumental especifico ,aparescan las diferencias, Pero que no son apreciables ,ni para el Transmisor ,ni para el oyente.

Pd Alguna ves e leido articulos ,que citan, que el ancho de banda de un sistema distribuidor de potencia tipo wilkinson,(arnes)Terminado en 50 ohm! es de mas de 20 Mhz,Siempre estoy por realizar la prueba ,pero hasta el momento, estoy en veremos,cuando la realice ,comentare los resultados empiricos.

Saludos.


----------



## francoss83 (Jul 5, 2014)

saludos, estos cálculos aplican para elaboración de antenas para sistemas de repeticion 2metros VHF (148,000 / 174,000 Mhz) y UHF (438,000 / 470,000 Mhz) ???


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 6, 2014)

francoss83 dijo:


> saludos, estos cálculos aplican para elaboración de antenas para sistemas de repeticion 2metros VHF (148,000 / 174,000 Mhz) y UHF (438,000 / 470,000 Mhz) ???


Hola caro Francoss83 , ! seguramente que si , basta canbiar la frequencia para la deseada y recalcular ! 
! dudas adicionales , pregunte es un plaser platicarmos !
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!  
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 9, 2014)

Los dipolos abiertos de Eiffel tienen un ancho de banda más que generoso debido a los diámetros utilizados en sus elementos. El arnés lo suelen hacer por sectores del dial y no para la frecuencia que se pide, de modo que su ancho de banda útil dependerá más de la suerte que de otra cosa. Personalmente prefiero cortar todo a la frecuencia. Una vez probé un arnés de esta fábrica 14mhz más abajo de la frecuencia en que se supone que estaba y la reflejada subió por las nubes. Hay una regla en el mundo práctico que dice que a menor longitud del elemento, mayor es su ancho de banda. De ahí que una paragüita tendrá mayor ancho de banda que una slimjim, y a frecuencias altas, digamos, arriba de los 400mhz, es normal encontrar que las antenas prometen operar en amplia porción del espectro.


----------



## yamilo12 (Jul 28, 2014)

muchas gracias por sus buenos aportes amigos del foro...aca una inquietud, la distancia entre los dipolos eiffel en frecuencia 90.3, era mas o menos 4 metros de distancia, esta bien esa longitud? estube viendo la pagina de eiffel y encontre este calculo que es 240/frecuencia que si lo es asi, en mi caso seria 240/90.5= 2,65 metros.que por lo tanto la distancia de casi cuatro metros esta mal segun este calculo? hay varios calculos en la web por ej: 300/90.5x0.75=2.48 y si aumento la potencia a 500watts tambien cambio el 300 por el 500 Ej 500/90.5x0,75. en este ultimo calculo, me da los 4 metros y un pocos mas de lo que tiene en estos momentos... si no me falla la memoria estos dipolos estaban conectados a un equipo transmisor de 500watts marca integral o icom...bueno queridos amigos espero sepan entenderme...muchas gracias
Yamil Herrera


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2014)

yamilo12 dijo:


> muchas gracias por sus buenos aportes amigos del foro...aca una inquietud, la distancia entre los dipolos eiffel en frecuencia 90.3, era mas o menos 4 metros de distancia, esta bien esa longitud? estube viendo la pagina de eiffel y encontre este calculo que es 240/frecuencia que si lo es asi, en mi caso seria 240/90.5= 2,65 metros.que por lo tanto la distancia de casi cuatro metros esta mal segun este calculo? hay varios calculos en la web por ej: 300/90.5x0.75=2.48 y si aumento la potencia a 500watts tambien cambio el 300 por el 500 Ej 500/90.5x0,75. en este ultimo calculo, me da los 4 metros y un pocos mas de lo que tiene en estos momentos... si no me falla la memoria estos dipolos estaban conectados a un equipo transmisor de 500watts marca integral o icom...bueno queridos amigos espero sepan entenderme...muchas gracias
> Yamil Herrera


Hola estimado conpañero Don Yamil yo recomendo que enpleye lo calculo fornido por lo fabricante de antenas Eifel , son datos de una firma idonea y conocida portanto sapen lo que haces .
Quanto a la formula que aclaras : 300/f(Mhz)X0,75 , la constante 300 es en realidad la velocidad de la luz (300.000Km/s) y no potenzia em Watts.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamilo12 (Jul 28, 2014)

gracias daniel aca dejo la pagina para que puedas corroborar lo que digo respecto al calculo de los dipolos...http://www.eiffelweb.com.ar/contenido/pdf/1611-1612_FormacionDipolosAbiertos-ConCable.pdf es la pagina 3
y si es como dice aca...tengo grabes problemas ya que la separacion esta fuera de lo que dice el calculo y ademas desde que puse en marcha la radio se me corta cada dos dias por que salta la proteccion del equipo marcada por roe.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 29, 2014)

Buen dia yamilo12,El calculo ofrecido en la tabla que subiste es correcto,es decir 240/Frecuencia,Nos da la separacion entre antenas 240/90.5,es igual a una separacion de 2,65Mts.

La separacion entre los elementos,por lo general no tiene que imfluir en la reflejada,Imfluyen eso si,en el lobulo de irradiacion,pero no deberian imfluir en la ROE.Como primera medida,Deberias bajar las antenas y chequearlas una a una ,por ej con un excitador ,a minima reflejada 1-1-1,una ves logrado esto,el sisterma tendria que funcionar correctamente,a no ser que se presente algun problema ,en la linea de transmision,en el distribuidor de potencia,O quizas en la proteccion del transmisor.

Pd Que equipo tenes,y con que chequeas la buena salud de la antena?

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 29, 2014)

Coincido con el comentario de elgriego, las medidas de separación se toman desde el centro del dipolo, saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Jul 29, 2014)

hola grieo y moises yo por el momento no tengo instruental para ver mis equipos un amigo de una fm vino hace dos semanas y cambio de frecuencia a 90.5 como el no sabia en que estado estaban los dipolos me dijo vamos a dejar sencible la proteccion de roe,cualquier cosa si salta la proteccion es por los dipolos... yo anteriormente estaba en 93.5 y nos cambiamos a 90.5 claro, puse los dipolos de 90.3 como no es mucha la diferencia lo estoy usando asi...


----------



## elgriego (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola yamilo12,Te has desplazado 3Mhz,Esto quizas sea lo que esta imfluyendo en el funcionamiento erratico de tu transmisor, Quizas la antena soporte esta desadaptacion
Pero si tenes un equipo M31 o algun clon de este,el stub interno del filtro de 2 armonico,puede estar afectando el funcionamiento del detector de roe.

Pd ,Especificamente que marca y modelo es tu Transmisor?

Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Ago 4, 2014)

que tal amigo el griego el equipo que tengo es un clon m31 que esta aca en el foro...pero el equipo anda muy bien lo probaron con una carga fantasma y no se corta...les comento cual es el problema tengo un cable de 1/2 que creo ,por lo que busque en la web es de la marca heliax y la verdad es que no encuentro un conector para este cable yo precariamente le puse un pl259 que lleva el rg213 y este es el causante de que salte la proteccion...estoy confundido no se si el cable  es un celflex o un heliax aca esta una imagen que es igual al cable que yo tengo http://www.rfparts.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/252x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/f/x/fxl540.jpg


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2014)

Te paso una dire de donde podés conseguir los conectores de buena calidad y a precio razonable http://www.digas.com.ar/ El armado tiene que ser prestando atención porque sinceramente estoy viendo muchos cables que se salen de los conectores (o al revés) y después el chisporroteo te estropea el conector, el cable y hasta el equipo.


----------



## HFiorda (Ago 22, 2014)

Hola, buenas tardes... agrego unas simples formulas para la confeccion de formaciones o sumas de dipolos..

calculo de cada dipolo: 140.8/F (en Mhz)= largo total del dipolo... Longitud del Gamma: 10% de la longitud del dipolo, luego ajustar el fino con el gamma match... seccion de tubos de aluminio: irradiante 12.5 mm (1/2"), si es de 19mm mejor (cuanto mas grueso, mejor resistencia mecanica y ancho de banda)... seccion del gama: 8mm.... distancia de torre 194 lamda (71.25/F).... 

Arnes sumador.. se construye con RG11U (75 Ohm), calculo de cada seccion: 300/F ahi se unen cada seccion y sumamos dos (no olvidar que dos dipolos en fase hacen una impedancia de 32.5 Ohm aproximadamente, a eso se le suma la diferencia de poner en paralelo dos cables de 75 Ohm lo que resulta una impedancia de 37.5 Ohm + los 32.5 Ohm de los dos dipolos sumados da 70 aproximadamente (es decir el sistema esta casi balanceado con el RG11u... si a esa formacion le agregamos otra suma igual tendremos 70/2= 35 Ohm...mas los 32.5 (ya ahora los cuatro dipolos se comportan como uno solo sumado y a su salida tendra 32.5 Ohm, ahi se le hace un filtro de !/4 lamda (O Stub), con un cable tipo RG213u o RG8u, pero debe ser exacto el filtro incluida su VP (Velocidad de propagacion del cable, que para los cables RG es de 0.66) lo cual seria 75xVP/F= STUB...

Separacion entre centros de dipolo: 300/F (en Mhz)... 

Pero, falta un detalle que explico. Desde la cabeza de la torre son 60 Cm hasta la punta superior del dipolo, eso le da un efecto armonico en conjunto con el ROSARIO hecho en las riendas o riostras, despues se respeta 1 Lamda entre centros hasta el ultimo dipolo inferior...

Rosario: se construye con aisladores separados segun frecuencia (0.19/F) y se debe aislar los tres primeros juegos de riostras o riendas desde la cabeza de la torre hacia el suelo, en este orden... Primer juego de riendas o riostras se hace una seguidilla de 13 aisladores separados por formula en cada riostra, segundo juego 11 aisladores, tercero 9 aisladores... quizas pregunten para que esto?, muy simple...

"LA RF (RADIOFRECUENCIA), NO SOLO ES IRRADIADA POR LOS DIPOLOS, SINO QUE REBOTA Y ES ABSORVIDA POR LAS RIOSTRAS, LAS CUALES LA DERIVAN A TIERRA O TV VECINOS CAUSANDO ITV (INTERFERENCIAS SOBRE LOS TV), LA TORRE DEBE ESTAR ATERRIZADA (PUESTA A TIERRA), ESO CANCELA CUALQUIER REMANENTE DE RF QUE VIAJE POR ELLA, NO OLVIDAR QUE LA RF NO VIAJA DE FORMA ELECTRICA, SINO SUPERFICIAL A CUALQUIER MATERIA METALICO..."

Otro regalito que les comparto, es el alimentador o cable que va desde el TX al sistema irradiante, debe calcularse por formula en multiplos pares (hasta llegar a la longitud deseada, desde el TX al sistema) de cuarto de onda (1/4 Lamda), lo que de esta forma se comporta como un repetidor 1:1 de la impedancia del sistema con el TX, si se hace de forma inversa (multiplos impares) el alimentador se comporta como un transformador de impedancia X:1 (es decir cualquier impedancia) que se aproxime a la del TX.

Mas de 18 años como LU y ademas como Ing en Telecomunicaciones reparando y diseñando sistemas de comunicaciones. les dicen todo este aporte.

Ah!, y un sistema hecho con cable tipo RG, soporta una potencia caracteristica de 600W maximo, y una formacion 2 dipolos es igual a 3.75 dB/D, 4 es igual a 6 dB/D, 8= 9dB/D, 16= 12.75 dB/D... tengan en consideracion que cada 3.75 dB se duplica la potencia (P.R.A.) traducido seria POTENCIA REAL APARENTE, y para sacar el P.R.I? (POTENCIA REAL IRRADIADA), es P.R.A x VP= Pri del alimentador usado... (ESTA ES LA POTENCIA REAL IRRADIADA CON LA SUMA DE DIPOLOS)

espero les sirva... y que laburen que yo sigo experimentando.

73's LU9DTO.


----------



## exetv (Ago 23, 2014)

seguro que el rosario es 0,19/ F. ? saludos y muy bueno el aporte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola carissimo Don HFiorda , algunos dibujos de que aclaras  arriba en mucho serias util para mejor entendimeinto desa ejelente aula de RF.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## HFiorda (Ago 26, 2014)

exetv dijo:


> seguro que el rosario es 0,19/ F. ? saludos y muy bueno el aporte



Hola, buenas noches.... perdon, tenes razon (buena observacion..).... debio haber sido la hora, es 300/ Frec x 0.19 (Frecuencia en Mhz)... 

ej= para una frecuencia de 99.9 (FM 100 en capital federal), 

300/99.9 x 0.19= 0.570 cm

Sepan disculpar el error, ya trato de corregirlo... debio ser la hora y ya mi 813 no modula....

Les dejo algunas fotos de una excelente planta donde trabaje una temporadita...

jejejeje.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola carissimo Don HFiorda , algunos dibujos de que aclaras  arriba en mucho serias util para mejor entendimeinto desa ejelente aula de RF.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Oi Daniel Td bem?... eu procurare graficar pra vc una cartulina em papel, asi eu explico melhor... prometo em proximo msj.. ta bom?

Brigado...

Disculpa meu portugues, more em Brasil, SC so un anho...

jejeje kkkkk


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2014)

Bueno , en realidad los dibujos son para los menos experimentados en RF  de todo el mundo que miran y aprienden mucho con ese maravilloso Foro.
Quanto a escribir en portugues eso no es nesesario una ves que que lo idioma aca enpleado es lo español y yo enbora escriba mui malo , entiendo al cento por ciento lo que es escribido.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## francoss83 (Dic 19, 2014)

saludos tengo dos arreglos de dipolos que me regalaron pero no los entiendo y les pido a los conocedores me orienten le adjunto esta imagen del arnes...







lo que no entiendo es si son arreglos de 2 o era un arreglo de 4 por el trozo de cable rg8 de 50ohm que esta presente en el arnes


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 19, 2014)

Francoss83, indica por favor si vas a utilizar las 4 antenas o  cada par en frecuencias diferentes y si en ambos casos el cable que va al transmisor es de 75 ohms, paar poder darte una ayuda, saludos


----------



## francoss83 (Dic 19, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> Francoss83, indica por favor si vas a utilizar las 4 antenas o  cada par en frecuencias diferentes y si en ambos casos el cable que va al transmisor es de 75 ohms, paar poder darte una ayuda, saludos



saludos Moises gracias por responder, en ambos casos el arnes termina en 75ohm y tiene ese trozo de 50ohm, realmente no se como era originalmente, me la entregaron en pares separados, si pudiera utilizarse en un par seria ideal, en todos los casos utilizo duplexor en mis repetidores, en fin...

mi intención es saber que debo hacer para utilizar un par y los dos pares utilizando siempre duplexor para tener la misma antena TX RX...


----------



## yamilo12 (Dic 19, 2014)

hola amigos del foro...como se puede verificar la conexion de enfase de los dipolos...se puede saber el estado de los cables?


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 20, 2014)

francoss83 dijo:


> saludos Moises gracias por responder, en ambos casos el arnes termina en 75ohm y tiene ese trozo de 50ohm, realmente no se como era originalmente, me la entregaron en pares separados, si pudiera utilizarse en un par seria ideal, en todos los casos utilizo duplexor en mis repetidores, en fin...
> 
> mi intención es saber que debo hacer para utilizar un par y los dos pares utilizando siempre duplexor para tener la misma antena TX RX...



Hola...Los duplexores vienen con los cable correspondiente armados entre las cavidades y luego no llevan ningún cable adicional(al menos los que me ha tocado trabajar a mí).
Esas lineas se usan para sumar antenas o amplificadores.
Saludos.

Ric.





yamilo12 dijo:


> hola amigos del foro...como se puede verificar la conexion de enfase de los dipolos...se puede saber el estado de los cables?



Sin los dipolos conectados....Si mides continuidad entre los centrales de los cable coxiles y mayas y no entre sí(corto circuito central/maya).... reemplazas cada dipolo(todos a la ves) por unas cargas fantasma de 50ohms cada una y te mide bien la SWR(ROE) a la entrada del arnés o donde esta el generador de potencia esta bien.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2014)

francoss83 dijo:


> saludos tengo dos arreglos de dipolos que me regalaron pero no los entiendo y les pido a los conocedores me orienten le adjunto esta imagen del arnes...
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/173584202/mis dipolos.png
> 
> lo que no entiendo es si son arreglos de 2 o era un arreglo de 4 por el trozo de cable rg8 de 50ohm que esta presente en el arnes


Hola a todos , caro Don francoss83 estuve estudiando con mucho cariño los dibujos arriba , eses estan mucho estraños quizaz equivocados , en todo caso se no for de muchas molestias,  ??poderias ustedes subir las dimensiones (conprimentos) de todos los cables enpleados y incluso los dipolos?? asi de modo yo puder analizar mejor lo que fue armado y si tiene sentido ese arreglo.
En alguns casos si enpleya trechos de 1/4 de onda de cable coaxial a mas de modo desplazar (atrazar) 90grados en la onda. ese procedimento  es enpleado para modificar propositalmente lo diagrama de irradiación en casos de enpillamento de antenas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 21, 2014)

si son dipolos plegados, no importa la impedancia de los cables... es probable que todos esten cortados a una longitud de onda... de modo que distribuidos como estan en el dibujo, si ponemos las dos líneas de 75 en paralelo, se "adapta" a la línea de bajada (atento a esto porque está entre comillas...)


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 21, 2014)

Amigo Francoss83, mi sugerencia es: en el caso que utilices solamente dos antenas, utilizando dos tramos de cable de 75 ohms de la misma longitud  ambos, las unes en una T, y luego preparas un transformador de Lambda1/4 con cable digamos RG8, si la potencia te lo permite, y unes la T con el cable de 75 ohms de bajada, espero no estar equivocado, si es asi, que los amigos em corrijan,saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola a todos saludos cordeales  desde Brasil  , estimado amigo y conpañero Don DJ_Glenn  tu raciocino no estas en todo correcto quando aclaras que quando si tratar de dipolos plegados la inpedancia de los cables enpleados no inporta. 
Desafortunadamente tudo inporta SI incluso  tiene puder para dificultar lograr un bueno resultado final de lo arreglo. Los dipolos plegados tienem una banda pasante mas ancha (otras frequenzias cercanas de la de resonancia  donde la ROE aun es razonable)  quando conparado a un dipolo sinples.
La inpedancia caracteristica de alimentación de un dipolo plegado es de 300 Ohmios quando ese es lejos de qualquer obstaculo o elementos parasitos (reflectores o directores) , haora quando cerca de obstaculos mectalicos o elementos parasitos ya aclarados esa inpedancia tende a bajar quanto mas cerca estas .Un punto mui inportante y generalmente olvidado es que la alimentación de dipolos (sea el plegado o no) independente de la inpedancia de alimentación en cada caso sea el qual for ,  sienpre seras Balanciado o sea los dos terminales son "vivos" en relación a la tierra , pero los cables coaxiales NO son balanciados y si desbalanciados por tener malla (tierra) y vivo. Do punto de mira de ROE (potenzia reflejada) , esa puede sener mui baja (ROE= 1:1) , pero seguramente lo diagrama de irradiación seras mediocre por causa del desbalaciamentos de curriente quando sinplesmente conectamos cables coaxiales en dipolos sin la ayuda (auxilio) de un dispositivo balanceador denomindo : "Balun" (Balanceado para unbalanceado).
Puede sener que en ese caso dependendo de la distancia entre ese dipolo plegado y lo mastro , ese apresente una inpedancia caracteristica de alimentación de aproximadamente 100 Ohmios y esa inpedancia puede sener mui facilmente transformada en 50 Ohmios con lo enpleyo de un transformador de 1/4 de onda hecho con cable de 75 Ohmios.
!Fuerte abrazoz a todos que porventura entienden lo que tento escrebir por aca!.
Dudas adicionales pregunten es un gusto platicarmos.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## francoss83 (Dic 21, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Los duplexores vienen con los cable correspondiente armados entre las cavidades y luego no llevan ningún cable adicional(al menos los que me ha tocado trabajar a mí).
> Esas lineas se usan para sumar antenas o amplificadores.
> Saludos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 22, 2014)

francoss83 dijo:


> ricbevi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola...Los duplexores vienen con los cable correspondiente armados entre las cavidades y luego no llevan ningún cable adicional(al menos los que me ha tocado trabajar a mí).
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2014)

Bueno yo ya solicite las medidas de conprimentos de todos los cables coaxiales enpleados y de los dipolos plegados. como hasta haora nada de nada , desafortunadamente no puedo ayudar mas con seguridad que no estoi hablando tontices.
!Forte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## francoss83 (Dic 23, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno yo ya solicite las medidas de conprimentos de todos los cables coaxiales enpleados y de los dipolos plegados. como hasta haora nada de nada , desafortunadamente no puedo ayudar mas con seguridad que no estoi hablando tontices.
> !Forte abrazoz!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



saludos daniel, disculpa no tenia a mano las antenas, ya monto fotos y explico bien como estaban conectadas!





ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Los duplexores vienen con los cable correspondiente armados entre las cavidades y luego no llevan ningún cable adicional(al menos los que me ha tocado trabajar a mí).
> Esas lineas se usan para sumar antenas o amplificadores.
> Saludos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 23, 2014)

francoss83 dijo:


> saludos daniel, disculpa no tenia a mano las antenas, ya monto fotos y explico bien como estaban conectadas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 23, 2014)

Yo no entiendo porque se hacen problemas, ese arreglo esta mal, se deben conectar como se hace normalmente y el asunto acabado, las fotos debieron ser subidas desde el inicio, para no realizar conjeturas, saludos amigos.


----------



## francoss83 (Dic 23, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> francoss83 dijo:
> 
> 
> > saludos daniel, disculpa no tenia a mano las antenas, ya monto fotos y explico bien como estaban conectadas!
> ...


----------



## francoss83 (Dic 24, 2014)

coloque las antenas, swr 1.7 fue lo mejor que pude hacer con ellas! experimente un problema de sensibilidad estaba sordo el equipo, la linea de TX se trataba de un rg213 marca RFS nuevo, luego de tanto revisar conectores y cambiarlos sin resultado favorable decidi cambiar la linea de TX por un coaxial que ni rotulado tiene mi sorpresa es que funciona perfectamente!

me tiene asombrado el tema de este coaxial, se supone que RFS es una marca conocida y de calidad.

alguno ha experimentado problemas de este tipo ?


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 24, 2014)

Amigo y porque considerabas que la  linea que va al transmisor era 75 Ohms , segun tus dibujos?, te pregunte sobre eso y no me diste respuesta y asumia que el cable de bajada era de 75, y ahora dices que estabas utilizando el RG213, saludos y Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 24, 2014)

francoss83 dijo:


> coloque las antenas, swr 1.7 fue lo mejor que pude hacer con ellas! experimente un problema de sensibilidad estaba sordo el equipo, la linea de TX se trataba de un rg213 marca RFS nuevo, luego de tanto revisar conectores y cambiarlos sin resultado favorable decidi cambiar la linea de TX por un coaxial que ni rotulado tiene mi sorpresa es que funciona perfectamente!
> 
> me tiene asombrado el tema de este coaxial, se supone que RFS es una marca conocida y de calidad.
> 
> alguno ha experimentado problemas de este tipo ?


Hola a todos , en ese caso quando hay una mejora en la reflejada con canbio de cable puede sener que lo "nuevo" cable afortunadamente tenga un conprimento tal que acaba actuando como un transformador de inpedancia mas cercana de 50R .
Un meo de averiguar esa hipotese es manter los dos cables coaxiales esactamente con mismo conprimento ,pero  !OJO! los dos tienem que tener la misma inpedancia caracteristica ,  asi si con un cable anda bien (baja reflejada) y con otro NO entonses seguramente lo que no anda estas internamente conrronpido (dañado). 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## francoss83 (Dic 26, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo y porque considerabas que la  linea que va al transmisor era 75 Ohms , segun tus dibujos?, te pregunte sobre eso y no me diste respuesta y asumia que el cable de bajada era de 75, y ahora dices que estabas utilizando el RG213, saludos y Feliz Navidad.



hola Moises! tal cual vez el dibujo y foto estaba colocado el arnes, 75ohm a un dipolo, 50 ohm a otro dipolo, la punta desocupada que asumo es para la linea de bajada es de 75 ohm que alli es donde debo conectar mi linea rg213!

lo que hice fue desarmar el arnes y usar ambas 75ohm para los dipolos y el conector rg8 para unir con mi rg213!

lo que me confundio desde el principio era la forma en que estaba armado


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 26, 2014)

En definitiva estaba mal como mostrabas,
saludos, feliz año 2015.


----------



## kakemarake (Ene 13, 2015)

hola tengo 4 dipolos enfasados queria  como puedo calcular la inclinacion , en vez de inclinacion
mecanica hacerla electrica , se cortan los latiguillos de diferente medida , habra algun software
que lo calcule o algo gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 14, 2015)

kakemarake dijo:


> hola tengo 4 dipolos enfasados queria  como puedo calcular la inclinacion , en vez de inclinacion
> mecanica hacerla electrica , se cortan los latiguillos de diferente medida , habra algun software
> que lo calcule o algo gracias



Hola..¿a que le llamas inclinación?...es la primera vez que lo veo como paramento medible/calculable en ese tipo de antenas.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## kakemarake (Ene 14, 2015)

antenas cuando estan enfasadas 4 por lo menos y estan  a unos  1000 metros de altura
se le hace una inclinacion esta la mecanica que es inclinandolas hacia abajo, y depues hacen una inclinacion electrica ,que es acortando los latiguillos de cada dipolo


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 14, 2015)

kakemarake dijo:


> antenas cuando estan enfasadas 4 por lo menos y estan  a unos  1000 metros de altura
> se le hace una inclinacion esta la mecanica que es inclinandolas hacia abajo, y depues hacen una inclinacion electrica ,que es acortando los latiguillos de cada dipolo



Desde la ignorancia total y como cosa totalmente nueva para mí y si tienes la amabilidad de explicármelo...OK...¿y que resultados tendría dichas acciones sobre el conjunto de antenas? o de otro modo ¿para que se hace esto?. Para cambiar el patrón de irradiación se hace cambiando la disposición mecánica de los mismos. 

Ric.


----------



## EA4GV (Ene 14, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia total y como cosa totalmente nueva para mí y si tienes la amabilidad de explicármelo...OK...¿y que resultados tendría dichas acciones sobre el conjunto de antenas? o de otro modo ¿para que se hace esto?. Para cambiar el patrón de irradiación se hace cambiando la disposición mecánica de los mismos.
> 
> Ric.



Cuando se apilan antenas se aumenta la ganancia a base de estrechar el lóbulo principal de radiación y si el sistema radiante está ubicado a mucha altura el área más próxima al mismo quedará en sombra. Para evitar esto, si nuestro interés se centra en cubrir ese área, habrá que proceder a inclinar hacia abajo dicho lóbulo. A esa inclinación se la llama "downtilt" y se puede conseguir de dos maneras:

Inclinando mecánicamente la formación de antenas mediante el uso de botalones inclinados con respecto a la vertical de la torre de soporte.
Introduciendo en el enfasador líneas de retardo diferentes para cada antena de la formación.
En un sistema omnidireccional (o casi omnidireccional), como es una formación de dipolos, normalmente es preferible el "downtilt eléctrico" frente al "mecánico" porque con él bajamos inclinamos la radiación hacia abajo en todas las direcciones -hacemos una especie de "paraguas"- mientras que con el mecánico si bajamos en un sentido subiremos en el opuesto -conseguimos una especie de disco inclinado-.

Un abrazo,
Javier.


----------



## kakemarake (Ene 14, 2015)

explico, tengo 4 dipolos  ,  enfasados  y la cima esta ha 1100 metros,  al no tener inclinacion
la potencia me la tira hacia el mar  , quiero decir que llega muy lejos , pero me interesa,
que la potencia me  se concentre mas en la ciudad ,el caso que te trata de cojer y calcular 
los latiguillos de las antenas hasta el enfasador, pero no se como se hacen los calculos
paso un pdf donde explican los calculos pero no lo entiendo en la pagina 12  gracias


----------



## EA4GV (Ene 15, 2015)

kakemarake dijo:


> explico, tengo 4 dipolos  ,  enfasados  y la cima esta ha 1100 metros,  al no tener inclinacion
> la potencia me la tira hacia el mar  , quiero decir que llega muy lejos , pero me interesa,
> que la potencia me  se concentre mas en la ciudad ,el caso que te trata de cojer y calcular
> los latiguillos de las antenas hasta el enfasador, pero no se como se hacen los calculos
> paso un pdf donde explican los calculos pero no lo entiendo en la pagina 12  gracias



Según las fórmulas que aparecen en esa página los datos que necesitas conocer para realizar el cálculo de las longitudes de los latiguillos de conexión de cada uno de los dipolos al distribuidor de potencia son los siguientes:
Frecuencia de emisión.
Distancia entre los dipolos de la formación.
Factor de velocidad del cable coaxial empleado para la conexión de los dipolos.
Ángulo de inclinación deseado con respecto a la horizontal.
Con esos datos, y siguiendo el ejemplo que aparece, podrás realizar el cálculo.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 15, 2015)

EA4GV dijo:


> Cuando se apilan antenas se aumenta la ganancia a base de estrechar el lóbulo principal de radiación y si el sistema radiante está ubicado a mucha altura el área más próxima al mismo quedará en sombra. Para evitar esto, si nuestro interés se centra en cubrir ese área, habrá que proceder a inclinar hacia abajo dicho lóbulo. A esa inclinación se la llama "downtilt" y se puede conseguir de dos maneras:
> 
> Inclinando mecánicamente la formación de antenas mediante el uso de botalones inclinados con respecto a la vertical de la torre de soporte.
> Introduciendo en el enfasador líneas de retardo diferentes para cada antena de la formación.
> ...



Gracias por tan didáctica explicación Javier...suponía lo del cono de sombra pero mejor que lo explique alguien con experiencia en el ramo...la montaña mas cerca de acá esta como a 400Km por lo que no tengo experiencia alguna en dichos sistemas allí emplazados y su problemática.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## kakemarake (Ene 15, 2015)

hola ok  me podrias hacer un ejemplo con los datos inventados gracias


----------



## antena (Ene 15, 2015)

El latiguillo de la antena 1 la dejas tal cual. La segunda le recortas el 10%, a la tercera el 10% de la segunda. Ala cuarta 10% de la tercera. Debes lograr unos 15° de inclinación del lóbulo.
 Saludos desde Carora Lara Venezuela


----------



## EA4GV (Ene 15, 2015)

kakemarake dijo:


> hola ok  me podrias hacer un ejemplo con los datos inventados gracias


En el documento que tu has puesto, y en la misma página 12, tienes un ejemplo calculado a partir de unos datos ficticios para las variables detalladas...

Frecuencia de emisión: *f=88,3 MHz*

Distancia entre los dipolos de la formación: *s=0,7λ*

Factor de velocidad del cable coaxial empleado para la conexión de los dipolos: *Vp=0,66*

Ángulo de inclinación deseado con respecto a la horizontal: *Θvº=4º*


----------



## kakemarake (Ene 15, 2015)

no me cuadra los calculos de separacion 0,7  entre dipolos hacer el calculo y no sale



de donde sale el 2,4 en la explicacion  no me salen los calculos, podrias hacer un proyecto
inventado gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 16, 2015)

kakemarake dijo:


> no me cuadra los calculos de separacion 0,7  entre dipolos hacer el calculo y no sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La longitud de onda es 300/88.3MHz=3.39mts y la separación al 70% de esa longitud es(3.39X0.7) 2.378mts...aproximadamente 2.4mts.

Ric.


----------



## EA4GV (Ene 16, 2015)

kakemarake dijo:


> no me cuadra los calculos de separacion 0,7  entre dipolos hacer el calculo y no sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He desarrollado el siguiente ejemplo basado en el documento que tu has subido, espero que te sirva...


----------



## kakemarake (Ene 18, 2015)

αº = 360º * 0,75 * 0,17 ...........................................................
el 0,17  de donde se obtiene  gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 18, 2015)

kakemarake dijo:


> αº = 360º * 0,75 * 0,17 ...........................................................
> el 0,17  de donde se obtiene  gracias




Función SENO del angulo elegido(10º) según formula αº = 360º * ( s / λ ) * sen ϴvº.
Todo esta en el documento que subiste y en el que subió Javier. 

Ric.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 26, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> La página donde está el soft es:http://mmhamsoft.amateur-radio.ca/
> 
> Para la confección del tutorial(lobulos de emision) he empleado diagramas ya elaborados,que garantizan una información veráz
> Si puedes recomendarme tutoriales  dedicados, y software no muy complicado te  prometo ponerles todo mi interés y ampliar ésta informacion.
> ...



Puede por favor compartir una copia de la página de software no encuentra gracias


----------



## tiago (Mar 26, 2015)

Hola @radium98
La página parece que ya no está disponible.
En cuanto al software, no te lo puedo facilitar porque tuve que eliminarlo cuando se me infectó el ordenador.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 26, 2015)

radium98 dijo:


> Puede por favor compartir una copia de la página de software no encuentra gracias



Hola...Entra aquí  y podrás seguir el rastro de dicha pagina ya no existente, inclusive podes bajar el software de los enlaces, los tutoriales, etc. 
Adjunto la ayuda de utilización del programa y el programa.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## J2C (Mar 27, 2015)

.



Ampliando lo expresado por _Ricbevi_ les dejo los siguientes link's:

a) Nueva página: http://gal-ana.de/promm/ 

b) Uno de los autores: http://dl2kq.de/mmana/4-7.htm 

c) Una web de HamSoft: http://hamsoft.ca/pages/mmana-gal.php 


Espero les sea útil, enjoy it  !!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Neito55 (Abr 13, 2015)

¡Hola!, es un honor y privilegio formar parte de un foro como este;
Un foro donde se comparten ideas, conceptos y experiencias muy sólidas.

Creo que al igual que mi persona, muchos han recibido consejos y han adquirido
conocimientos muy bien fundamentados; ¡Los felicito por esa buena causa!

********************************************************************
La presente es porque tengo una consulta:

¿De acuerdo con sus experiencias, cuál es la potencia máxima que puede manejar
un dipolo abierto, elaborado con tubos de aluminio de: 10mm, 12.7mm, 15.9mm y 19mm aprox ?

Gamma match de 10mm de diámetro

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola Neito55,La Maxima Potencia por dipolo de 1/2L,dependera basicamente,de la prolija construccion y de la calidad del conector empleado para la alimentacion de este,Para un pl 259,se tiene un margen de seguridad de Hasta 500w,Siempre y cuando el conector sea con aislacion de teflon y de Buena Calidad ,como por ej de la marca Amphenol,Si reemplazamos el pl,por ej por un conector N,Tambien de primera marca,Podemos aplicar tranquilamente hasta 1kw.

Saludos.


----------



## Neito55 (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola elgriego...   Muchas gracias por su respuesta. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2015)

Neito55 dijo:


> ¡Hola!, es un honor y privilegio formar parte de un foro como este;
> Un foro donde se comparten ideas, conceptos y experiencias muy sólidas.
> 
> Creo que al igual que mi persona, muchos han recibido consejos y han adquirido
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don Neito55 aclaras que lo dipolo es abierto , entiendo entonses que es abierto (ayslado)en su centro y donde es alimentado con lo cable coaxial , pero tanbien aclara tener un "Gamma Match" , y ese tipo de adaptador de inpedancias es enpleado en elementos sin estar abiertos en su centro (ayslados)  , asi ? poderias sener mas claro ?. Lo "Gamma Match" puede sener un elemento de restrición a maxima potencia possible aplicada dependendo de como el es construido.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Neito55 (Abr 14, 2015)

Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por responder.

He subido dos imágenes para que tenga una idea mas clara.

Cuando digo dipolo abierto, me refiero a que los brazos de la antena en sus extremos no están doblados o cerrados; A diferencia de la antena dipolo que usan en TV (fig. 2), que es un dipolo doblado o cerrado, cuya impedancia es de 300 Ω aprox.

*******************************************************************************

Mi pregunta surge porque he construido una antena yagi de 2 elementos (dipolo + reflector), utilizando el software MMANA-GAL_Basic; Para una frecuencia de trabajo de 96.2 Mhz; Donde el elemento excitado de la yagi, es como la antena de la fig. 1.

La antena la he elaborado con tubos de aluminio de 1/2" (12.7mm) de diámetro, y el boom es de tubo cuadrado de 1".

El capacitor del gamma match, está hecho con un tubo de 10mm y cable Rg 213 (sin el blindaje); Con una longitud de 25 Cm.
El conector de la antena es tipo N del económico, no es de la marca Amphenol.

*******************************************************************************

Por desconocer la potencia máxima que le puedo aplicar a la antena sin destruirla, la tengo operando con 130W. El transmisor fácilmente me puede entregar un poco mas de 280W, porque los medí utilizando una carga fanstasma y un vatímetro Bird 43.

El transmisor tiene un módulo amplificador de 350W (Mosfet: SD2942) y una fuente conmutada de 600W...

El cable alimentador, es un heliax de 1/2" con conectores tipo N de buena calidad. El ROE, esta en 1.2 aprox.

La antena actualmente la tengo operando en una emisora comunitaria de mi ciudad, lleva 2 meses y medio y hasta el momento todo va bien, gracias a Dios.


¡Saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 14, 2015)

Hola Neito55,Con ese nivel de potencia estas mas que seguro.Sere curioso porque una direccional para una emisora de Fm? Te interesa una zona especifica?

Saludos.


----------



## Neito55 (Abr 14, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Te interesa una zona especifica?




Si, la antena está casi en la periferia de la ciudad apuntando hacia el centro de la misma,
donde se encuentra más del 80% de los habitantes.

En dirección contraria (atrás de la antena), tenemos muy poca población.

Gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2015)

Neito55 dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por responder.
> 
> He subido dos imágenes para que tenga una idea mas clara.
> 
> ...


!Bueno ,sin dudas una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras !, Asi dejo aca una sugerencia : garantize con cola de silicone ayslar lo mejor que possible lo Gamma Match de infiltraciones de agua de lluvia y no veo mas problemas , seguramente tudo anda mui bien por muchos años de trabajo  sin molestias. 
Puedo tanbien mirar que no hay un para raios en lo tope de la torre y si otra antena , portanto !OJO! para que en casos de tormentas electicas lo posto emissor no sea molestado por descargas atmosfericas.
Lo para raios puede sener lo tipo clasico "Franklin" y lo cable de bajada debe sener hecho con un generoso cable de cubre ayslado de la torre por huevos de porcelana , despues una buena y generosa toma de tierra deve sener enpleada , se que tudo eso que aclaro aca es oneroso o dispendioso (caro ) , pero en lo final conpensa en todo caso (lo seguro murio de tan viejo).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Neito55 (Abr 15, 2015)

Daniel Lopes, gracias por su apreciación y recomendación ; Lo tendré en cuenta para futuros diseños y para cuando haga los mantenimientos en las estaciones de radio.

En cuanto al pararrayos, pues, la administración de la emisora está gestionando los recursos económicos para mejorar los equipos del sistema de transmisión, debido a las exigencias del Ministerio de las Comunicaciones acá en Colombia (MinTIC). Entre ellos: El pararrayos, la baliza de señalización y el cambio del sistema irradiante, por antenas tipo "dipolo circular" (comúnmente llamadas bahías). Y a largo plazo, cambiar el transmisor por uno mas moderno,  y que module en FM estéreo.

Saludos!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2015)

Neito55 dijo:


> Daniel Lopes, gracias por su apreciación y recomendación ; Lo tendré en cuenta para futuros diseños y para cuando haga los mantenimientos en las estaciones de radio.
> 
> En cuanto al pararrayos, pues, la administración de la emisora está gestionando los recursos económicos para mejorar los equipos del sistema de transmisión, debido a las exigencias del Ministerio de las Comunicaciones acá en Colombia (MinTIC). Entre ellos: El pararrayos, la baliza de señalización y el cambio del sistema irradiante, por antenas tipo "dipolo circular" (comúnmente llamadas bahías). Y a largo plazo, cambiar el transmisor por uno mas moderno,  y que module en FM estéreo.
> 
> Saludos!!


Entiendo , quanto a los dipolos circulares ese emiten (irradian)1/2 potencia en lo plano horizontal y la otra 1/2 potenzia en lo plano vertical , portanto ese tipo de antena tiene una ganancia de -3Db en conparación a una antena linear (unicamente vertical o horizontal), asi te recomendo enpillar ao menos 2 antenas circulares de modo ao menos tener 0 Db de ganancia o 4 antenas de mosdo lograr +3Db de ganancia. Lo pararrayos es inprescindible para la seguridad del posto emissor y evitar prejuicios economicos con mantenimento despues de una descarga atmosfericas que generalmente son fatales , sin misericordia.Las luces de balizamento tanbien son inprecidibles do punto de mira "seguridad" con possibles trafego aereo cercano.Haora quanto a lo encoder estereo ese puede sener construido y enpleado en tu radio mui facilmente y incluso aca mismo en lo foro hay muchos proyectos conprobados de como armar uno .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Neito55 (Abr 15, 2015)

Gracias!  

Pues le comento que inicialmente cuando llegué a la emisora por primera vez, tenía dos bahías como muestra la foto abajo. Ellos me llamaron porque hubo una disminución significativa en la potencia,  el audio tenía cierta distorsión y había sobrecalentamientos en el transmisor...

El mosfet (SD2942) se había averiado, solo entregaba alrededor de 55W.

A los pocos días arreglé el transmisor, ya entregaba  unos 320W en la carga fantasma sin problemas de ROE y temperatura. Pero revisando la torre, encontré algunas anomalías como puede ver en las imágenes: El conector de una antena estaba carbonizado y una de las bifurcaciones del distribuidor de potencia (arnés), estaba casi suelta.

Con el sistema irradiante así, con 30W en el transmisor, se reflejaban cerca de los 13W (Medidos en un Bird 43).

Entonces, mi pronta solución fue hacer una antena provisional hasta que ellos buscaran el dinero para restaurar o comprar las bahías, hacer el arnés de nuevo, comprar una "T" de amphenol, etc.

Desde el 5 de feb. de 2015 hasta el momento, todo está OK 

Ya pronto instalaremos las dos bahías y normalizaremos la potencia de transmisión en 200W, que es la potencia autorizada por el gobierno.

Saludos!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2015)

Neito55 dijo:


> Gracias!
> 
> Pues le comento que inicialmente cuando llegué a la emisora por primera vez, tenía dos bahías como muestra la foto abajo. Ellos me llamaron porque hubo una disminución significativa en la potencia,  el audio tenía cierta distorsión y había sobrecalentamientos en el transmisor...
> 
> ...


Yo altamente recomendo que conpre nueva (0KM) las dos antenas circulares ya asenbladas (enfasadas)y de preferencia ya pré-ayustada  de fabrica en la frequencia final de trabajo , despues de armadas en la torre de transmissón cheque la reflejada con potencia baja (decenas de watios) por questiones de seguridad , y si nesesario reayuste los puntos de alimentación de modo lograr bajar la potencia reflejada un valor mas bajo que possible (de preferenzia menor que 5% de la potencia directa)
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomdj (Jun 21, 2015)

Hola ! 

Estaba leyendo todos los comentarios sobre los distintos parametros a tener en cuenta a la hora de montar un antena.

La distancia entre dipolo y dipolo de que manera influye en el lóbulo de irradiación, es decir si junto mas los dipolos que efecto produce.

Salu2


----------



## satoxigama (Jun 24, 2015)

Hola, quería preguntar si alguien del foro ha montado las antenas dipolo en la frecuencia 106,4Mhz o aprox.,
porque yo he montado ya varias de éstas en la frecuencia de 87,5 y 91.0Mhz, con un resultado excelente (con cuatro antenas y 500W me da 4W de reflejada), pero estoy montando otras en la frecuencia de 106,4Mhz y me estoy volviendo loco, no consigo bajar de 50% de reflejada, y no consigo ver que es lo que hago mal.
Agradecería algún aporte vuestro en cuanto las medidas que puedan ser aproximadas para esta frecuencia, porque ya me he cansado de cortar tubo y cable y no consigo dejar la reflejada casi a cero.

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 24, 2015)

satoxigama dijo:


> Hola, quería preguntar si alguien del foro ha montado las antenas dipolo en la frecuencia 106,4Mhz o aprox.,
> porque yo he montado ya varias de éstas en la frecuencia de 87,5 y 91.0Mhz, con un resultado excelente (con cuatro antenas y 500W me da 4W de reflejada), pero estoy montando otras en la frecuencia de 106,4Mhz y me estoy volviendo loco, no consigo bajar de 50% de reflejada, y no consigo ver que es lo que hago mal.
> Agradecería algún aporte vuestro en cuanto las medidas que puedan ser aproximadas para esta frecuencia, porque ya me he cansado de cortar tubo y cable y no consigo dejar la reflejada casi a cero.
> 
> ...



Hola...Yo empezaría a desconfiar del instrumental, equipo, etc...las medidas las provee el fabricante/diseñador...si son de 1/2 onda 142.5/106.4=1.34mts(2 ramas de 67cm) te da la medida total.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes satoxigama,Seria interesante ver unas fotos de las antenas que te estan trayendo problemas,Pero como bien te dice el colega Ricbevi,con amplisima experiencia en este mundo,Es lo mismo fabricar un dipolo de 88Mhz,o de 108Mhz,la unica diferencia esta en el largo del elemento excitado,que lo calculas,con la formula que el te sugiere,podria quizas existir un problema,con el acoplador,pero si el cañito corto esta entre los 30 a 40cmt,deberia permitir una perfecta excursion de fcia,y el consiguiente ajuste,no seria nada complicado,coincido con Ricvebi,tenes algo que te esta afectando la lectura.

Pd, El excitador que utilizas, esta bien ajustado en esa fcia.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2015)

satoxigama dijo:


> Hola, quería preguntar si alguien del foro ha montado las antenas dipolo en la frecuencia 106,4Mhz o aprox.,
> porque yo he montado ya varias de éstas en la frecuencia de 87,5 y 91.0Mhz, con un resultado excelente (con cuatro antenas y 500W me da 4W de reflejada), pero estoy montando otras en la frecuencia de 106,4Mhz y me estoy volviendo loco, no consigo bajar de 50% de reflejada, y no consigo ver que es lo que hago mal.
> Agradecería algún aporte vuestro en cuanto las medidas que puedan ser aproximadas para esta frecuencia, porque ya me he cansado de cortar tubo y cable y no consigo dejar la reflejada casi a cero.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos ,caro Don satoxigama una pregunta ,?  la elevada reflejada es del todo arreglo o es de cada dipolo en separado (independente) ?.
Te recomendo premeramente armar los dipolos y sintonizar els en la frequenzia deseada de funcionamento cada uno en separado , despues chequear lo dibisor hecho con cables coaxiais si andan bien con cargas fictias de 50 OHmios adecuadas a la frequenzia y potenzia enpleada , despues montar todo lo arreglo y quizaz un pequeño reayuste final en las antenas de modo bajar mas aun la potenzia reflejada.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## satoxigama (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola, gracias a todos por contestarme. La antena la tengo cortada ha 1,34 Mts, y es un tubo de 10mm de inox., la varilla corta la tengo cortada a 30 cm, y el cable rg-213 lo tengo cortado a 17cm, que es como mejor va, pero que en 2W me da 1W de refejada. Como os comenté ya he montado 8 antenas (4 para 87,5Mhz y 4 para 91.0Mhz) y no tuve ningún problema , las tengo funcionando en diferentes emisoras, pero en esta frecuencia me está volviendo loco. Esta vez tengo que montar una asociación sólo de dos dipolos y claro, solo estoy probando de una en una hasta que las tenga bien ajustasdas. La otra antena la hice con tubo de cobre con las mismas medidas y me da la misma reflejada. El transmisor he probado con dos que tengo, uno chino que va bastante bien (con carga fantasma da 0 de reflejada) y otro suono telecom que me da los mismos valores. Estoy pensando en cambiar el sitio haber si es que tengo alguna interferencia porque es muy raro que me dé tanta reflejada.
Os adjunto fotos.
Muchas gracias y un saludo.
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/9736/G1kVDM.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img633/3407/fMPYb5.jpg


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 28, 2015)

Si tenes 2w de potencia directa y 1w de reflejada, tu roe es algo así como 3:1... 50%... mucho... en principio, no deberías tener gran diferencia en el gamma con las otras que hiciste, aunque en mi experiencia, el tubito del gamma tan separado (aunque parece ser la forma más popular), suele dar algunos dolores de cabeza. Podes calcularlo... hay forma, pero yo tiraría más por la práctica y usaría el cable de la misma longitud del tubo, recorrería con el puente para ver la respuesta, tomaría nota, e iríra recortando el cable. Una vez que tengas uno perfecto, solamente tenes que copiar las condiciones para los otros.

Ojo que también puede ser el transmisor. Me ha pasado que equipos basados en transmisores de coche, o esos equipitos chinos me vuelvan loco, acusando roe y no era ninguna parte de la línea ni las antenas... sólo armónicos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro don satoxigama lo acoplador tipo "Gama Match" tiene dos ayustes para determinar la inpedancia final fornida por la antena en su toma coaxial  :  lo resistivo o Real y su  conjugado agregado  o reactivo . 
La parte Real es ayustada variando la distancia del corto circuito que conecta la varilla major (antena ) a la varilla menor (Gamma) hasta lo cientro del dipolo , la parte conpleja de la inpedancia es ayustada variando quanto lo pavio del cable RG213 es enchufado adentro de la varilla menor .
La varilla menor en conjunto con lo pavio de cable RG213 funciona como un capacitor aystable y ese sirve para anular la parte conpleja ( esa es una reactancia  inductiva) de la inpedancia en lo punto donde la parte Real es mas cercana de 50 OHmios. Portanto es nesesario con auxilio de un ROE meter ayustar tanto la posición del curto ayustable como quanto quanto enchufamos lo pavio de RG213 adentro de la varilla menor de modo obtener los tan deseados 50 OHmios resistivos agregados a  0 OHmios reactivos  .
Desejo tener sido claro en mis esplicaciones ,! dudas adicionales pregunte es un gusto platicarmos !.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil y buena suerte en los trabajos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 2n3055 (May 19, 2016)

Hola Glenn, quería felicitarte por tus aportes en el foro, hoy estoy reparando una antena de FM es una formación de 4 dipolos cerrados de la marca NHC y me sirve mucho tus aportes pero estoy un poco confundido con algunos temas que tengo que resolver, esta antena esta con el arnes sulfatado y los dipolos lo voy a re hacer el arnes quiero hacerlo con cable rg213 porque no tengo rg11 como tiene ahora, se que se puede  y según los cálculos es mas fácil pero me queda la duda porque no sale de fabrica con RG213? los dipolos están montados en un caño y separados 9cm al caño esto hace que el dipolo en ves de tener 300 ohms tenga 50 ohms o me equivoco ? y separados de centro a centro 2,4mts son cuatro en total, me pregunto si uso cable rg213 para todo y conecto en paralelo queda  25 ohms y adapto con 1/4 onda para llevar a 100 ohms y luego lo mismo con el otro par esto funcionaria ok? me sigo preguntando porque no sale asi de fabrica con cable rg213 ? aquí algunas fotos


----------



## moises calderon (May 19, 2016)

2n3055, Hola aunque la pregunta es para Glenn, también te doy respuesta, si son 4 antenas, puedes utilizar RG213, unes cada dos antenas con tramos iguales de  RG213, lo que convierte el arreglo en 25 ohms, entonces debes  elevar estas 2 antenas a 100 ohms, para eso utilizas un transformador de impedancia hecho con cable de 50 Ohms (RG213), cortados a 1/4 de onda, considerando también el factor de velocidad del cable utilizado, y para llegar a la distancia adecuada,  multiplicas la longitud obtenida por un múltiplo impar, de igual manera procedes para el otro par de antenas, ambos tramos de múltiplo impar y tamaño idéntico , se unen y obtienes 50 ohms, que serán conectados al cable de bajada al transmisor, espero te sea util esta informacion, saludos.


----------



## 2n3055 (May 19, 2016)

moises calderon dijo:


> 2n3055, Hola aunque la pregunta es para Glenn, también te doy respuesta, si son 4 antenas, puedes utilizar RG213, unes cada dos antenas con tramos iguales de  RG213, lo que convierte el arreglo en 25 ohms, entonces debes  elevar estas 2 antenas a 100 ohms, para eso utilizas un transformador de impedancia hecho con cable de 50 Ohms (RG213), cortados a 1/4 de onda, considerando también el factor de velocidad del cable utilizado, y para llegar a la distancia adecuada,  multiplicas la longitud obtenida por un múltiplo impar, de igual manera procedes para el otro par de antenas, ambos tramos de múltiplo impar y tamaño idéntico , se unen y obtienes 50 ohms, que serán conectados al cable de bajada al transmisor, espero te sea util esta informacion, saludos.



Gracias Moises por la información, si es la idea que tenia, luego subo fotos de como va la cosa, la duda que me queda es, porque de fabrica sale con RG-11/U? son 4 dipolos cerrados NHC montados en un botalón separados 9cm del mismo.


----------



## moises calderon (May 19, 2016)

2n3055, amigo, sinceramente no sabría responderte exactamente  sobre la razón que utilizan el RG11, me inclinaría, por que tendrían en stock, dicho cable, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2016)

Hola a todos , atendendo a la inquietación de mi amigazo Don moises calderon y de 2n3055  voi esplicar aca  lo porque de si enpleyar lo cable RG11 en dibisores para antenas.
Un cable RG11 (75R) cuando tiene 1/4 de onda de longitud en una dada frequenzia de trabajo de interese funciona como un transformador de inpedancias , asi 50R en una punta inicial es transformada en 100R en la otra punta final , como 100R en paralelo com 100R es igual a 50R , listo !.
Esplicando mejor : una antena de 50R de inpedancia caracteristica conectada a un cable RG11 (75R) con un largo de 1/4 de onda en una dada frequenzia de interese , tenemos reflejado en la otra punta dese cable una inpedancia de 100R , asi dos antenas cada una con su cable y las dos puntas finales en paralelo nos brindan 50R ( 100R//100R)   
Desejo tener quitado esa duda .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (May 19, 2016)

Amigo Daniel Lopez, eso lo tengo claro, la pregunta del amigo 2n3055, va, porque si en el arreglo de 4 antenas  se puede emplear cable de 50 ohms, porque utilizan el de 75 ohms, saludos.


----------



## 2n3055 (May 19, 2016)

Que resina epoxi me recomiendan para sellar el dipolo cerrado y el arnes  ? alguna característica especial voy a hacer un moldecito y colar la resina


----------



## moises calderon (May 19, 2016)

Amigo, en eso si no puedo ayudarte, porque generalmente  utilizo conectores, no he usado ninguna resina, no se como se comportara con la RF, me imagino que en el foro alguno de los amigos,  profesionales en este campo,  quizas, conozcan alguno y te ayuden.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2016)

2n3055 dijo:


> Gracias Moises por la información, si es la idea que tenia, luego subo fotos de como va la cosa, la duda que me queda es, porque de fabrica sale con RG-11/U? son 4 dipolos cerrados NHC montados en un botalón separados 9cm del mismo.



Hola a todos , en la segunda Foto pudemos mirar muy claramente lo cable coaxial conectado a las dos puntas del dipolo cerriado ( cerriado)     
Para mi eso es una forma de alimentación demasiadamente equivocada , eso porque una antena dipolo cerriado (doblado) tiene su alimentación balanceada y lo cable coaxial es desbalanceado.
Una conexión asi al "azar" no es una buena onda , mismo que hay una buena adaptación de inpedancias (ROE o reflejadas bajas) , las currientes de RF estan desafortunadamente en desacuerdo , asi generando un diagrama de irradación distorcionado debido a curriente de RF circulando por la malla del cable coaxial. Un meo de resolver ese problema es agregar un balun 4:1 ( ese hecho con un cable de 1/2 onda) donde tenemos en su salida una inpedancia de 200R Balanceados , inpedancia esa muy adecuada para alimentar un dipolo cerriado , bastando para eso afastar mas el dipolo del mastro ( cuando aproximamos lo dipolo cerriado del mastro bajamos su inpedancia caracteristica , pero distorcionamos su diagrama de irradiación original (teorica).
Att, 
Daniel lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 22, 2016)

2n3055, en prinicipio hay que tener en cuenta que estos dipolos presentan 100 ohms frente al botalón y no 300, ni 200 ni 50... *SON 100*. De ahí el resto de los números y materiales. Para la formación de cuatro, podes hacer todo el arnes en RG213 (importante que la rama que sale de cada dipolo mida una longitud de onda física) y las otras dos ramas deben o ser de 75 ohms cortadas a 5/4 de longitud de onda, o bien, de 50 ohms, cortadas a cualquier longitud, lo que en el centro te dejaría 25 ohms, que los podes adaptar a 50 por medio de una línea de impedancia próxima a los 35 ohms... la que podes hacer con dos pedazos de RG11 en paralelo, cortados a 1/4 de longitud de onda. Esta línea es serie a la línea de bajada (para no hacer lío te queda entre el arnes y el cable que va al transmisor).

Hay otras soluciones posibles, pero esta me pareció la menos engorrosa.

En el caso de una formación de ocho de estas antenitas, podes hacer el arnes completamente en cable de 50 ohms sin problemas.

Respecto a las resinas, la única resina a la que tengo acceso es la resina de poliéster. En general no hago los cuerpos de las antenas en resina. Probé hacer antenas de esta manera, agregando carbonato de calcio pesado, pero no terminó de convencerme. Por esto es que luego volví a usar caño mecanizado para el boom (y dentro sí le vacío la resina). Te dejo una fotito de como era el molde (digo era porque los componentes de la resina me disolvían el poxiran que usé para armarlo con regatones plásticos).

Aprovecho para responder por qué de fábrica se usa cable de 75 ohms para los enfases, y la respuesta es simple: en principio porque con el mismo cable se pueden hacer formaciones de dos, cuatro u ocho antenas (lo típico) y además es más barato que el cable de 50 ohms de igual diámetro por tener el conductor central más delgado. Esto en la cantidad se nota y representa una diferencia de tal vez una bobina de cable, que para la empresa son utilidades libres.


----------



## 2n3055 (May 31, 2016)

Resina Poliéster + carga talco, un muy buen resultado.


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 26, 2017)

Hola muchachos, soy nuevo en el foro. La verdad es que es fabuloso este post.
Soy propietario de una FM de baja potencia en la ciudad de Chivilcoy (Buenos aires) y en este momento estoy teniendo algunos inconvenientes con mis dipolos ya que creo estan mal instalados..

No se si podré desasnarme en este post o debo armar uno nuevo. Muchas Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2017)

Emiliooo dijo:


> Hola muchachos, soy nuevo en el foro. La verdad es que es fabuloso este post.
> Soy propietario de una FM de baja potencia en la ciudad de Chivilcoy (Buenos aires) y en este momento estoy teniendo algunos inconvenientes con mis dipolos ya que creo estan mal instalados..
> 
> No se si podré desasnarme en este post o debo armar uno nuevo. Muchas Gracias por la respuesta.


Hola caro Don Emiliooo ,premeramente  sea muy bien venido por aca (Foro).
?? Se no for de muchas molestias podrias fornir mas datos , cuantos Wattios de salida  tiene su TX , cual cable coaxial enpleyas y su conprimento , altura de la antena en relación al solo , cual es lo alcançe a la redonda actual y cual serias lo alcançe deseado por ustedes , como es la topografia de tu ciudad ,hay muchos predios (edificios) elevados  ??
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 26, 2017)

Hola Daniel. Gracias por tu respuesta.Justo estaba Haciendo el dibujo para la consulta. 

Te cuento, la zona donde estoy es una zona llana. No hay muchos edificios altos, son pocos.

Al altura de mi torre es de 28 metros. (es un poco baja, pero es imposible incrementar la altura porque no hay lugar para los anclajes. Hacerlo significaría poner en riesgo la seguridad de mis vecinos)

En este momento el alcance estimado es de 30 Kms a la redonda. De todos modos el problema no es querer llegas mas lejos, sino cubrir algunas zonas donde se hace dificil sintonizar la radio.

*Los equipos de transmisión son marca M31 (Fabricados en Buenos Aires, Argentina) de 250w
*
_(Procesados de audio digital con codificados estereo--> excitador de 5W--> Modulo de potencia de 250W con filtro de armonicas)_

*El cable empleado es un RG213 de baja perdida de 50 ohms.* _(Potencia máxima en 100 Mhz: 500 W. Pérdidas en 100 Mhz: 4,7 Db/100)_

*Y una suma de 4 dipolos cerrados.*

Ahora, mi duda es sobre el montaje de los dipolos en la torre. Los mismos estan montados como en la *FIGURA 1*. Donde el 1er dipolo sobrepasa la altura de la torre *(B)* y donde los 4 dipolos se encuentran montados por dentro de la torre *(C)*

Lo que me dijeron es que iban montados como en la* FIGURA 2*. Donde el dipolo mas alto NO sobrepasa la torre. Que hay de cierto en eso? Es real que necesita tener algo detras como un arnes o la misma torre para no tener problemas?

*(A)*,* (B)*y *(C)* son medidas que hoy reclamé al fabricante ya que no me las proporcionó.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2017)

¿ Sería posible llevar el array de dipolos a 8 ?


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 26, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Sería posible llevar el array de dipolos a 8 ?



Lamentablemente no, ya que no poseo altura en la torre. 8 dipolos ocuparian unos 20 mts de torre y yo solo cuento con 28mts


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2017)

Emiliooo dijo:


> Lamentablemente no, ya que no poseo altura en la torre. 9 dipolos ocuparian unos 20 mts de torre y yo solo cuento con 28mts



¿ Los dipolos fueron correctamente ajustados (Distancia/orientación/ROE) ?
¿ Que edad tiene el cable ?


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 26, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Los dipolos fueron correctamente ajustados (Distancia/orientación/ROE) ?
> ¿ Que edad tiene el cable ?




Todo el equipamiento es nuevo. El cable tiene 4 meses al igual que los dipolos. 

Como mostraba en la foto y mencionaba mas arriba, la distancia entre ellos es algo que el fabricante no me envió. (se que esto puede ser un factor importantisimo en la eficiencia de los dipolos)

El ROE fue verificado por el fabricante (de todos modos en estos dias vienen a la radio a medir con todo dolocado) 

Y la orientación, si, esta bien. los 4 estan perfectamente alineados


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2017)

Un radio de *30Km* con antena de *6db* y *250W* de potencia no me parece poco.

¿ Que dice el fabricante de la antena al respecto ?


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 26, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un radio de *30Km* con antena de *6db* y *250W* de potencia no me parece poco.
> 
> ¿ Que dice el fabricante de la antena al respecto ?



Obtuve la misma respuesta con una antena Omnidireccional (Tipo Ringo) con un excitador de 40W pero con 45 Mts de altura y solo 10 Mts de cable. (Estaba colocada sobre un edificio de 15 pisos) Ese era un lugar inigualable. Además se encontraba justo en el centro de la ciudad. Pero bueno, debí quitar mis equipos por la maldita comision de consorsios. :cabezon: :cabezon:

En fin, hoy mi problema es que dentro de los 15 kms, o sea dentro de mi ciudad, hay lugares donde la radio no se sintoniza de forma correcta. Hay que mover "quirurgicamente" el dial para sintnizarla. Esto hace que el oyente se canse y prefiera sintonizar la primer emisora vecina que aparezca con mejor señal. Espero comprandas mi respuesta, por el dialecto digo..


----------



## elgriego (Ene 27, 2017)

Buenos dias Emiliooo,el coaxil rg 213 ,levanta temperatura.??? Por mas que te digan que es de baja perdida,estas desperdiciando mucha potencia en la linea de transmision,estimo que unos 100w se caen ahi, esto es tipico de emisoras que recien empiezan,ponen mucha potencia ,con cables finos,para esa potencia vas a tener que pensar en una cable de 1/2,si es celflex mucho mejor. Con respecto a tu consulta sobre el montage de los elementos irradiantes,los mismos se instalan de acuerdo a los datos del fabricante ,y en funcion de la fcia,lo que nos permite saber la long de onda. La teoria dice que los dipolos deben trabajar con un area de reflexion en este caso seria la torre,puede ser que esto de tener el ultimo dipolo ,sin nada detras ,afecte un poco el lobulo de emision ,pero no de manera muy critica. Por lo que comentas estas en condiciones bastante ideales para transmitir,ya que aparentemente todo es llano y tampoco hay frondosas arboledas que afecten la emision. 

Seria interesante que nos cuentes,la separacion de dipolos entre si , de estos a la torre,fcia de emision y que se escucha abajo de tu emisora,cuando apagas tu equipo,y tambien que nos cuentes como es la polucion electromagnetica en tu ciudad, acaso hay mas emisoras que personas.

Saludos.


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 27, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> acaso hay mas emisoras que personas.



jajajaja... usted está en lo correcto. En una ciudad de 70.000 habitantes tenemos unas 28 Emisoras de FM. Hoy cualquier persona monta una emisora "en el lavadero de su casa".



elgriego dijo:


> Buenos dias Emiliooo,el coaxil rg 213 ,levanta temperatura.??? Por mas que te digan que es de baja perdida,estas desperdiciando mucha potencia en la linea de transmision,estimo que unos 100w se caen ahi, esto es tipico de emisoras que recien empiezan,ponen mucha potencia ,con cables finos,para esa potencia vas a tener que pensar en una cable de 1/2,si es celflex mucho mejor. Con respecto a tu consulta sobre el montage de los elementos irradiantes,los mismos se instalan de acuerdo a los datos del fabricante ,y en funcion de la fcia,lo que nos permite saber la long de onda. La teoria dice que los dipolos deben trabajar con un area de reflexion en este caso seria la torre,puede ser que esto de tener el ultimo dipolo ,sin nada detras ,afecte un poco el lobulo de emision ,pero no de manera muy critica. Por lo que comentas estas en condiciones bastante ideales para transmitir,ya que aparentemente todo es llano y tampoco hay frondosas arboledas que afecten la emision.
> 
> Seria interesante que nos cuentes,la separacion de dipolos entre si , de estos a la torre,fcia de emision y que se escucha abajo de tu emisora,cuando apagas tu equipo,y tambien que nos cuentes como es la polucion electromagnetica en tu ciudad, acaso hay mas emisoras que personas.
> 
> Saludos.



Con respecto a los demás datos, te cuento que hoy 27 de Enero, el fabricante acaba de enviarme algunos datos de instalación.

La separación a la cual están colocados actualmente, la desconozco. (el fabricante me dice que van a *2,41 mts*) 

La distancia entre el dipolo y la torre, es lo que estoy consultando en este momento. Ya que ahora estan colocados "por dentro" de la torre y no con arnes "por fuera" de la misma. (espero se entienta "por dentro" y "por fuera"

El cable, si, debo cambiarlo por un celflex de 1/2. al Rg213 lo tengo ya que antes estaba tirando con 40W. y lo dejé ya que el mismo soporta hasta 500w. Pero si, es lo proximo a cambiar.

La frecuencia de la emisora es 99.5 y al apagar los equipos no hay nada. Solo lluvia. En cuanto a la polución, es algo grande, por eso cuanto tenía los equipos en el centro de la ciudad cobre un edificio, con 40w y solo 10 mts de cable, rendía casi igual a lo que me rinden ahora los 250w.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2017)

Hola a todos , fotos de como estan armadas los 4 dipolos cerriados en la torre serian muy bienvenido para estudios de que si puede estar pasando.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2017)

Emiliooo dijo:


> . . . . . .La separación a la cual están colocados actualmente, la desconozco. (el fabricante me dice que van a *2,41 mts*)


La separación entre dipolos es crítica.
Una separación distinta a la correcta trae aparejada pérdida de rendimiento de antena. 


> La distancia entre el dipolo y la torre, es lo que estoy consultando en este momento.


Esta distancia también es importante para lograr que la torre trabaje como reflector. Su ajuste también es crítico


> Ya que ahora estan colocados *"por dentro"* de la torre y no con arnes "por fuera" de la misma. (espero se entienta "por dentro" y "por fuera" . . . .


Espero que los dipolos no queden *dentro* de la jaula de Faraday (Blindaje) que forma la torre


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Espero que los dipolos no queden *dentro* de la jaula de Faraday (Blindaje) que forma la torre


Pense (entiendi) ezactamente lo mismo   , por eso solicite algunas fotos .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 27, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Pense (entiendi) ezactamente lo mismo   , por eso solicite algunas fotos .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Perdon amigos por mi lenguaje, todo esto es nuevo para mi, ya me acostumbraré a los terminos correctos.

Lo que se encuentra dentro de la jauma es el soporte del dipolo. Aqui una imagen que me envió el fabricante, donde argumenta que al ser un "Dipolo de banda ancha" no interfiere si el dipolo esta cerca o lejos de la torre. 
Al parecer es indiferente si estan montados en la torre o en un arnes


----------



## elgriego (Ene 27, 2017)

Hola emilio,entiendo, con arnes te referis a que los elementos de antena(dipolos) esten montados sobre un botalon ,(una caño) o como se ve en la imagen agarrados a la torre individualmente.Lo que nos gustaria saber con los demas colegas,es la separacion de los mismos,con respecto a la torre. aunque aparentemente esa medida viene definida por el largo del botalon de cada antena.


Saludos.


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 27, 2017)

Ésta es mi torre. El celular no me dio para hacer mas zoom.











Nota: El nuevo antenista cree correcto el mover la parrila que se ve debajo de los dipolos. La misma la utilixo para hacer "movil desde exteriores". (Es de un enlace UHF de 15W en la frecuencia 224.000)
Por ello se cambiará la posición del soporte para que no quede todo alineado.



elgriego dijo:


> Hola emilio,entiendo, con arnes te referis a que los elementos de antena(dipolos) esten montados sobre un botalon ,(una caño) o como se ve en la imagen agarrados a la torre individualmente.Lo que nos gustaria saber con los demas colegas,es la separacion de los mismos,con respecto a la torre. aunque aparentemente esa medida viene definida por el largo del botalon de cada antena.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto. Aquí se le llame "Arnes" al caño que en ocasiones se emplea para montar los dipolos y luego montar el caño en la torre



Y acá les acerco la parte geografica de la zona.

En la primer imagen, pueden ver la ciudad y la ubicación de la emisora, junto con la posición de los dipolos. Tambien marque la posición a la cual vamos a moverlos.






En esta segunda imagen, ya mas alejada, remarque con rojo las ciudades principales. En la cual "Chacabuco" cuenta con una señal en la misma frecuencia (99.5)

Como mencionaba antes, estamos llegando a los 30 Kms con la señal, por ello creo que sería mejor "apuntarle" a "Alberti" ya que NO cuenta con emisoras en la frecuencia.






Me gustaría saber la opinión de ustedes.

*El inconveniente que hoy tengo y deseo superar es que DENTRO DE MI CIUDAD, hay puntos en los que se hace dificil sintonizar la emisora*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2017)

Emiliooo dijo:


> Ésta es mi torre. El celular no me dio para hacer mas zoom. . . . .



Esas imágenes *no* se pueden ver, están en modo *"Privado"* Sube las imágenes al servidor del Foro

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 27, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esas imágenes *no* se pueden ver, están en modo *"Privado"* Sube las imágenes al servidor del Foro
> 
> Lee esto:
> *¿ Como subir imágenes ?*



Ya habilité los permisos a PUBLICO.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2017)

Emiliooo dijo:


> Ya habilité los permisos a PUBLICO.





			
				Google dijo:
			
		

> *403*. That’s an error.
> 
> Your client does not have permission to get URL /9dDe-Gpovb6oBiOyGiGWmx_Ov1AYCSz7NHhtSN_kfoZhwfGBPnNeGPyKmUS7cnsZBySUrgGJ68s11fs=w1366-h644 from this server. (Client IP address: 2800:810:411:80ce:4f5:224d:fd5f:287e)
> 
> Forbidden That’s all we know.



Sube las imágenes al servidor del Foro


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 27, 2017)

Creo que ahora van adjuntos los archivos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2017)

Los dipolos están casi *OK*, a simple vista solo un poco desalineados 

Esa antena yagi que está debajo *sobra*


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 27, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los dipolos están casi *OK*, a simple vista solo un poco desalineados
> 
> Esa antena yagi que está debajo *sobra*




Amigo Fogonazo, como comentaba mas arriba, la yagi es la que utilizo para cuando tengo que hacer un movil desde exteriores. Por ese motivo la tengo ahí. De todos modos considero esta mal ubicada. Creo que habria que sacarla de la linea de los dipolos y colocarla en un costado por las dudas que haga algun tipo de interferencia.
Vos que opinas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2017)

Emiliooo dijo:


> Amigo Fogonazo, como comentaba mas arriba, la yagi es la que utilizo para cuando tengo que hacer un movil desde exteriores. Por ese motivo la tengo ahí. De todos modos considero esta mal ubicada. Creo que habria que sacarla de la linea de los dipolos y colocarla en un costado por las dudas que haga algun tipo de interferencia.
> Vos que opinas?



Hay una distancia mínima que respetar a los dipolos (Que no recuerdo), la yagi debe estar a una distancia mayor a esta como para que no afecte.


----------



## exetv (Ene 28, 2017)

para los dipolos cerrados en 99.5 mhz la distancia de centro de dipolo a centro de dipolo tiene que ser de 2,83 mts. y arriba de la punta de la torre hasta donde comienza el primer dipolo tiene que tener una distancia no menor a 70 cm.  saludos y espero que sirva mi aporte


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 29, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay una distancia mínima que respetar a los dipolos (Que no recuerdo), la yagi debe estar a una distancia mayor a esta como para que no afecte.



Gracias por la información. Voy a consultar al fabricante si tiene esa medida.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay una distancia mínima que respetar a los dipolos (Que no recuerdo), la yagi debe estar a una distancia mayor a esta como para que no afecte.



Gracias por la información. Voy a consultar al fabricante si tiene esa medida.





exetv dijo:


> para los dipolos cerrados en 99.5 mhz la distancia de centro de dipolo a centro de dipolo tiene que ser de 2,83 mts. y arriba de la punta de la torre hasta donde comienza el primer dipolo tiene que tener una distancia no menor a 70 cm.  saludos y espero que sirva mi aporte



Hola Exetv. Como llegaste a esa conclusión? Sin embargo el fabricante me dijo que el primer dipolo debía ir a no menos de 15 cm de la punta de la torre y que la medida entre ellos sea de 2,41 mts. 

Ahora me generaste una duda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2017)

Emiliooo dijo:


> Gracias por la información. Voy a consultar al fabricante si tiene esa medida.


Al principio de este tema se encuentra el cálculo abreviado de este tipo de antenas, de este cálculo se desprenden todas las medidas y separaciones del array.

Estuve buscando el cálculo *no* abreviado que es bastante mas complejo y logra una cierta mejoría de rendimiento pero no logré encontrarlo. 

Este calculo es como para obtener una primera idea.


> Separación de la torre o mástil : 1000 mm
> Largo total del dipolo: 142,5 / Frec. = Mts
> Separación entre dipolos: 240 / Frec. = Mts.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2017)

Hola a todos , la separación de los dipolos cerriados hasta  la torre debe sener esperimentado al azar con auxilio de un medidor de ROE o un Watimetro direccional ( ese permite medir la potenzia reflejada) de modo obtener sienpre  la menor potenzia reflejada possible.
Lo ideal serias tener disponible en las manos un Wattimetro Bird 43 y medir la potenzia reflejada de esa antena donde la maxima potenzia reflejada possible y aceptable es de 10%  de la directa en ese caso 25Watts maximos , pero sienpre debemos buscar por lo minimo de potenzia reflejada de modo sacar lo maximo de eficienzia de nuestro sistema irradiante.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 30, 2017)

Amigos, acaban de pasarme algunos datos sobre el cable de 1/2" para reemplazar al rg213. Que oponen? 

Cito:
"Sus características técnicas son para la frecuencia de 100 MHz:

Cable tipo: Cellfelex
Diámetro: ½”
Malla: sólida corrugada
Conductor centra: sólido
Impedancia: 50 ohms
Potencia máxima: 3400 W
Pérdidas: 2,1 dB en 100 metros"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2017)

Emiliooo dijo:


> *El inconveniente que hoy tengo y deseo superar es que DENTRO DE MI CIUDAD, hay puntos en los que se hace dificil sintonizar la emisora*



En ese caso jo recomendo entonses enpleyar una antena de polarización circular , eso porque esa transmite tanto en polarización vertical cuanto horizontal , pero esa antena tiene una particularidad , su ganancia es de -3dB (dibide por dos)cuando conparada a un dipolo normal y eso es perfectamente esplicable , esa irradia mea potenzia en lo plano vertical y la otra metad en lo otro plano horizontal.
Para conpensar ese detalle es perfectamente factible enpillar dos o mas antenas de modo subir su gaño , ejenplo con cuatro antenas de polarización circular lo gaño teorico es de + 3dB (double) , ya con 8 antenas enpilladas lo gaño teorico sube para 6dB (cuatro veses) .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamilo12 (Ene 20, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> @yamilo12
> ¿que potencia tiene tu emisora?...los dipolos circulares se recomiendan para grandes potencias(1KW o mas) debido a la "perdida" de ganancia por la doble polarización.
> Los dipolos de media onda no importa si son soldados o no, la ganancia es lo mismo. La durabilidad o el mejoramiento desde el punto de vista mecánico es otra cosa pero no hará que tengas mas alcance.



Hola ricbevi  gracias por tu respuesta. Actualmente tengo un equipo de 250 Clon y tengo dos módulo mas de 250 pero todavía no lo sume. Note que para el lado de atrás tengo mucha señal pero para dónde quiero llegar bien no. Me faltaría un módulo mas para tener 1klw


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 20, 2018)

Puedes intentar colocar los dipolos en configuración "omni" y ganar en distribución de la potencia.
No se que cantidad de dipolos tienes y como lo tienes instalado. Ese tipo de pruebas seguramente te saldrá mas barato que la suma de potencias y su gasto y/o la construcción o compra de una irradiante nuevo.
Las imágenes son de dipolos cerrados pero es a modo de ejemplo.



Creo que ya sabes que las potencias las puedes poner en numero de 1, 2, 4, etc.
Lo que te puedo decir es que de uno a dos módulos sumados no notaras grandes diferencias de señales y si lo notara el bolsillo cuando llegue la factura de la luz. 
Con lo que tienes ya tendrías que pasar a 1Kw para que notes algo en cuanto a la cobertura pero no esperes grandes cosa.
Generalmente donde te escuchaban con señales débiles mejorara.


----------



## yamilo12 (Ene 20, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Puedes intentar colocar los dipolos en configuración "omni" y ganar en distribución de la potencia.
> No se que cantidad de dipolos tienes y como lo tienes instalado. Ese tipo de pruebas seguramente te saldrá mas barato que la suma de potencias y su gasto y/o la construcción o compra de una irradiante nuevo.
> Las imágenes son de dipolos cerrados pero es a modo de ejemplo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 163202
> ...




Hola estimado si por eso esperaba juntar algo de dinero para comprar otro modulo. para completar el kilo. y tengo dipolos abiertos. se puede hacer omni? o solo con dipolos cerrados. gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 21, 2018)

yamilo12 dijo:


> Hola estimado si por eso esperaba juntar algo de dinero para comprar otro modulo. para completar el kilo. y tengo dipolos abiertos. se puede hacer omni? o solo con dipolos cerrados. gracias



Con cualquier tipo de dipolo como lo dije anteriormente que las imágenes eran indicativas...debes colocarlo cada 90º cada uno en el caso de tener 4 u 8 o 180º en el caso de tener 2.
Yo pensaría en comprar un pallet de 1KW directamente y no complicarme la vida con 4 módulos de 250W, su suma y ajuste/adaptación y unas largas etc.


----------



## yamilo12 (Ene 21, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Con cualquier tipo de dipolo como lo dije anteriormente que las imágenes eran indicativas...debes colocarlo cada 90º cada uno en el caso de tener 4 u 8 o 180º en el caso de tener 2.
> Yo pensaría en comprar un pallet de 1KW directamente y no complicarme la vida con 4 módulos de 250W, su suma y ajuste/adaptación y unas largas etc.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 163212



La idea es Buena, pero no llego con el presupuesto. busque en varias partes. pero te cobran dos placas mas. estaba buscando la forma de comprar afuera. pero no se como esta el tema con la importación o si son confiables los vendedores. 

La primer imagen es lo que me pasa. pero al reves. yo tengo apuntando los dipolos hacia la ciudad y para ese lado es menos lo que cubro y para el lado de atrás es mayor la cobertura.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 21, 2018)

yamilo12 dijo:


> La idea es Buena, pero no llego con el presupuesto. busque en varias partes. pero te cobran dos placas mas. estaba buscando la forma de comprar afuera. pero no se como esta el tema con la importación o si son confiables los vendedores.
> 
> La primer imagen es lo que me pasa. pero al reves. yo tengo apuntando los dipolos hacia la ciudad y para ese lado es menos lo que cubro y para el lado de atrás es mayor la cobertura.



La potencia es "linda pero cara". Los dipolos ya deberían ser soldados, el enfasador, rígido, el cable coaxil de mas de 1/2", etc.

Si a todo eso que debería ir, le sumas 4 amplificadores de 250W cada uno, las lineas de enfase de entrada y salida, etc,  mas las perdidas individuales de cada uno de ellos y sus sistemas de fuentes de alimentación y organizar el sistema de protecciones, etc contra una sola fuente mas una sola placa mas una sola protección a mi la cuenta me da a favor.
Vende los amplificadores de mas que tenes y con eso mas un poco mas, te armas el de 1KW.

Pues, tendrás obstáculo que modifique/altere el lóbulo de irradiación. Esos patrones son ideales en el espacio sin obstáculos.


----------



## radioamateur (Feb 13, 2018)

Hola desde Atenas

Encontré este esquema en una revista italiana y necesitaría entender cómo calcular las diversas distancias de cables y dipolos en función de la frecuencia de trabajo.

(Dipolos Cerrados)

Este esquema cubre un rango de 96-104 mhz. Me interesaría el rango 103-108.Hello from Athens

I found this scheme in an Italian magazine and I would need to understand how to calculate the various distances of cables and dipoles based on the frequency of work

(Dipolos Cerrados)

This scheme covers 96-104 mhz range. I would be interested in the 103-108 range.








Como puede ver, no hay ningún balún, pero el cable RG11 está conectado directamente a cada dipolo

Gracias de antemano

Jim

As you  can see, there is no any balun but the RG11 cable is connected directly to every dipole

Thank you in advance

Jim


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 13, 2018)

Revisa aquí que esa información ya esta disponible en el foro. Usa el buscador.
-----------------------------------------------------
Check here that this information is already available in the forum. Use the search engine.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 13, 2018)

De esta manera, cada dipolo presenta 100r. De modo que se ponen en paralelo de a dos por medio de líneas cortadas a 1L (300/frecencia * fv). Ahí se obtienen 50r al centro. Luego se eleva nuevamente a 100 por medio de ramas cortadas a múltiplo impar de 1/4L ~75/frecuencia *fv~ (5/4 anda bien). La separación entre dipolos puede ser 7/8L y con en botalón alrededor de 8cm. La longitud de los dipolos dependerá de varias cosas más, pero puede establecerse una costante. Aún así, el ancho de banda razonable suele ser +/- 5mhz.


----------



## radioamateur (Feb 13, 2018)

Me gustaría agradecer a todos los muchachos en el foro por su ayuda. No sé si hubo alguna revista antigua que incluyera un esquema completo para matrices de antenas similares con dipolos plegados siempre para FM . Estoy interesado en hacer esta antena para diferentes rangos de 103-108 Mhz.

Jim de Atenas

I'd like to thank all the guys in the forum for their help. I do not know if there were any old magazine that includes a complete scheme for similar antennas arrays with folded dipoles always for FM  I';m interested in making this antenna for different range 103-108 Mhz.

Jim from Athens

*Message from the moderator. The preferred language is Spanish, so we appreciate the moderate use of any other language. Please use a translator!*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2018)

!Hola a todos , por favor  la linguagen generalmente enpleyada aca en ese foro es lo Español !.
!Gracias!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 14, 2018)

radioamateur, con los datos que te dí, podes hacerlas para la frecuencia que te interesa dentro de esta banda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2018)

radioamateur dijo:


> Hello from Athens
> 
> I found this scheme in an Italian magazine and I would need to understand how to calculate the various distances of cables and dipoles based on the frequency of work
> 
> ...



Esa antena tiene algunas particulariedad que no me guta.
Premero : los dipolos plegados (cerriados) son de alimentación balanceada (dos vivos en relación a la tierra comun o punto central del dipolo ) y cables coaxiales son "componentes" desbalanceados (hay un vivo y un tierra).
Segundo : los dipolos plegados tienem una inpedancia caracteristica de 300 Ohmios y los cables coaxiales convencionales son de 50 o 75 Ohmios.
Portanto tenemos aca en ese diseño varios puntos que NO acuerdan:
La inpedancia de alimentación y la questión de conectar directamente una linea NO balanceada a un dipolo Balanceado .
Un "truco" para bajar la inpedancia de alimentación del dipolo plegado de 300 Ohmios para cerca de 50 Ohmios es aproximar fisicamente ese dipolo plegado del mastro de fijación , eso funciona , pero desafortunadamente distorciona (molesta) lo diagrama de irradiación original.
Cuanto a alimentar un dipolo (cuja entrada es balanceada) directamente con lo cable coaxial , eso tanbien molesta en mucho lo diagrama de irradiación porque hay currientes de RF indesejables circulando por la malla del cable coaxial .
Un metodo para contornar eses dos problemas serias enpleyar un Balun 4:1 hecho con un cable coaxial de 50 Ohmios y conprimento de 1/2 onda , veer mejor en : https://www.google.com.br/search?bi......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..1.0.0....0.jufvIS85AU8
Asi premeramente transformamos los 50 Ohmios en 200 Ohmios y aun balanceamos la alimentación para atacar correctamente lo Dipolo plegado.
Podemos tanbien afastar lo Dipolo plegado del mastro de fijación lo suficiente para bajar su inpedancia original de 300 Ohimos para 200 ohmios ahora deseados. 
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 14, 2018)

En ciertos detalles, es verdad lo que dice Daniel, aún así, es un tipo de antena que vale la pena experimentar. A mí me gusta mucho, y es fácil adaptar impedancias en formación de dos, cuatro y ocho.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2018)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> En ciertos detalles, es verdad lo que dice Daniel, aún así, es un tipo de antena que vale la pena experimentar. A mí me gusta mucho, y es fácil adaptar impedancias en formación de dos, cuatro y ocho.


Si  estoy de plenissimo acuerdo , pero lo real diagrama de irradiación dese arreglo  ........... quizaz Dios sape !. 

Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radioamateur (May 18, 2018)

2n3055 dijo:


> Gracias Moises por la información, si es la idea que tenia, luego subo fotos de como va la cosa, la duda que me queda es, porque de fabrica sale con RG-11/U? son 4 dipolos cerrados NHC montados en un botalón separados 9cm del mismo.




Sería posible tener los datos constructivos de esta antena NHC que funciona? Longitudes de dipolo: cables y tipo de cables de diámetro de tubería. Veo que no usaste un balún aquí. Gracias


----------



## omarelifaz (Abr 24, 2022)

Saludos y Bendiciones llegue al foro buscando información, o como lograr una inclinacion electronica a 4 dipolos con un divisor de carga, por favor podrian ayudarme? Necesito lograr un downtilt electronico de 6 grados para frecuencia 107.2 cable con factor de velocidad = 0.66 vi que alguien compartio algo sobre ello pero no logro entenderlo... Gracias...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2022)

omarelifaz dijo:


> Saludos y Bendiciones llegue al foro buscando información, o como lograr una inclinacion electronica a 4 dipolos con un divisor de carga, por favor podrian ayudarme? Necesito lograr un downtilt electronico de 6 grados para frecuencia 107.2 cable con factor de velocidad = 0.66 vi que alguien compartio algo sobre ello pero no logro entenderlo... Gracias...


Hola caro Don omarelifaz , lo que quieres hacer NO es una tarea facil .
Es necesario enpleyar un Software especifico de diseño y simulación de Antenas , y ademas , despues de todo armado , ? como vaias a conprobar en la practica lo Tilt de -6 grados electricos en lo diagrama de irradiación ?
Ese tema es mas conplicado / dificil aun de si hacer.
!Suerte!


----------



## omarelifaz (Abr 24, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don omarelifaz , lo que quieres hacer NO es una tarea facil .
> Es necesario enpleyar un Software especifico de diseño y simulación de Antenas , y ademas , despues de todo armado , ? como vaias a conprobar en la practica lo Tilt de -6 grados electricos en lo diagrama de irradiación ?
> Ese tema es mas conplicado / dificil aun de si hacer.
> !Suerte!


Gracias por responder, creo no me deje entender, tengo la radio funcionando, la estacion se encuentra en un cerro a lo lejos la radio se escucha bien pero bajo del cerro donde esta la ciudad la señal llega debil sin fuerza para ello necesito por favor me ayuden a lograr un downtilt o inclinacion electronica en los arnes como datos veo que se necesita la Frecuencia=107.2 Factor de velocidad= 0.66  grados de inclinacion=6.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 7, 2022)

omarelifaz dijo:


> Gracias por responder, creo no me deje entender, tengo la radio funcionando, la estacion se encuentra en un cerro a lo lejos la radio se escucha bien pero bajo del cerro donde esta la ciudad la señal llega debil sin fuerza para ello necesito por favor me ayuden a lograr un downtilt o inclinacion electronica en los arnes como datos veo que se necesita la Frecuencia=107.2 Factor de velocidad= 0.66  grados de inclinacion=6.
> Muchas Gracias.


Estube estudiando su enquietude y descobri con la consulta  a un enginiero especialista en RF amigo mio  lo seguinte:
1) debes manter lo premero Dipolo ( ese mas abajo o cercano a lo solo) con su conección original o sea fase = 0° electricos.
2) lo segundo Dipolo debes alimentar lo con una defasagen de 30° electricos 
3) lo tercero Dipolo debes alimentar con una defasagen de 60° electricos 
4) Por fin lo cuarto y urtimo Dipolo debes alimentar con una defasasen de 90° electricos.

Para si puder calcular lo conprimento de cada cable defasador premeramente calculamos  lo conprimento de onda electrico del cable coaxial : (Lambda) = 300/F (MHz)  , lo  resultado obtenido es multiplicado por 0,66 ( factor de velocidad del cable enpleyado) = 360° electricos.
Portanto : 90° electricos son 360°/90° = 4 , o sea debemos dibidir  lo conprimento de onda (lambda) de la frequenzia escojida por 4 .
Para obtener la defagen de 60° electricos debemos dibidir por 6 , y para obtener 30° electricos debemos dibidir por 12.
Los trechos de cables defasadores son incluidos en serie con lo cable original que alimenta cada Antena respectivamente con la ayuda de conectores coaxilaes  y NO si equivoque en la sequenzia mencionada.
!Suerte!


----------



## omarelifaz (May 7, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estube estudiando su enquietude y descobri con la consulta  a un enginiero especialista en RF amigo mio  lo seguinte:
> 1) debes manter lo premero Dipolo ( ese mas abajo o cercano a lo solo) con su conección original o sea fase = 0° electricos.
> 2) lo segundo Dipolo debes alimentar lo con una defasagen de 30° electricos
> 3) lo tercero Dipolo debes alimentar con una defasagen de 60° electricos
> ...


Muchas gracias por tu apoyo desinteresado, ya lo pongo en práctica...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 7, 2022)

omarelifaz dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu apoyo desinteresado, ya lo pongo en práctica...


Dudas adicionales , pregunte , es un gusto platicar sobre asuntos radiofrequentes.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## omarelifaz (May 7, 2022)

Saludos y Bendiciones a toda la comunidad, estube tambien aplicando estas formulas compartidas en el foro para obtener un DownTilt de 6 Grados, ( Construccion y montaje de una asociación de 4 dipolos verticales ) con los siguientes datos:
Frecuencia = 107.2
Cable 50 ohm Factor Velocidad = 0.66
S = 3/4 λ
Grados Inclinacion = 6
Obtuve los siguientes resultados para cada Latiguillo, Chicotillo, Arnes, etc... (Cables para cada dipolo). Aplicando el siguiente numero entero = 4 tengo los siguientes resultados:
L1 = 3.69
L2 = 3.55
L3 = 3.40
L4 = 3.26
Pero los cables me quedan muy cortos, alguna solucion para que me queden por lo menos de 5 metros, para llegar al divisor de Carga,  Gracias...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2022)

Caro Don omarelifaz me equivoque cuando dice la sequenzia de las Antenas , o sea la urtima Antena ( la mas alta en relación al solo) esa debe receber su cable original de alimentación o sea 0° electricos .
Ya la tercera Antena recebe en série lo cable que defaza -30° electricos , la segunda Antena recebe en série  lo cable de defaza -60° electricos y por fin la premera Antena ( y la mas cercana a del solo) recibe en série lo cable que defaza -90° electricos.
Descurpe por lo equivoco.
!Saludos!


omarelifaz dijo:


> "Pero los cables me quedan muy cortos, alguna solucion para que me queden por lo menos de 5 metros, para llegar al divisor de Carga,  Gracias..."


Cables coaxiales con multiplos pares de Lambda x F.V. (factor de velocidad)  repeten en su estremo la inpedancia y la fase del RF.
!Suerte!


----------



## omarelifaz (May 9, 2022)

omarelifaz dijo:


> Saludos y Bendiciones a toda la comunidad, estube tambien aplicando estas formulas compartidas en el foro para obtener un DownTilt de 6 Grados, ( Construccion y montaje de una asociación de 4 dipolos verticales ) con los siguientes datos:
> Frecuencia = 107.2
> Cable 50 ohm Factor Velocidad = 0.66
> S = 3/4 λ
> ...


Saludos, Por favor EA4GV Ud. tal vez tenga algunos tips. para esta duda.. Gracias...


----------



## 6l6 (May 31, 2022)

Saludos a todos los integrantes del foro, alguien a experimentado enfasar antenas tipo J pole en reemplazo de los tradicionales dipolos gamma match, algo muy similar a lo que suele hacerse con las slim jim, que son montajes muy difíciles de ver en emisoras comerciales de fm. Esta es una idea que la tengo hace mucho tiempo, por la simplicidad de fabricar y ajustar las antenas j pole, a pesar de que son balanceadas no muy aptas para alimentarlas directamente con cable coaxial que es desbalanceado, salvo que se tomen algunas precauciones como el uso de un choque balun, que no he visto que lo usen los fabricantes de formaciones de antenas slim jim. Según se ha demostrado tanto la j pole y la slim jim tienen un comportamiento similar, salvo que la segunda hace uso de mas material, sin ninguna ventaja sobre la j pole, con la condición que ambas se trabajen de igual manera, aisladas de la torre o soporte metálico para la cc. Algunos investigadores le atribuyen 1/2 db sobre el dipolo convencional, concentrándose la mayor ganancia del lado del stub adaptador de 1/4  λ, y en pruebas hechas por investigadores universitarios, pero con matrices horizontales de antenas J pole, obtuvieron  un significativo mejor desempeño en comparación con los dipolos. Y aquí aparen variables como la distancia con respecto a la torre ya que que según se dice las j pole son muy sensibles a elementos metálicos , y la separación entre antenas, para un apilamiento o matriz  vertical.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 1, 2022)

La J pole, se alimenta con línea Balanceada?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2022)

moises calderon dijo:


> La J pole, se alimenta con línea Balanceada?


Idealmente SI , pero con la yuda de un Balun 1:1 es possible funcionar correctamente.
Tanbien es possible olvidar lo Balun , pero seguramente lo diagrama de irradiación si quedara totalmente distorcionado debido a las currientes de RF molestas que circulan por la malla del cable coaxial debido a lo desbalanceamiento.
!Saludos!


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 1, 2022)

Entonces, si es balanceada con balun, su terminación es con 50 Ohms, por tanto se  puede hacer el acoplamiento entre antenas, empleando sistema de arnés o distribuidor rígido


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2022)

moises calderon dijo:


> Entonces, si es balanceada con balun, su terminación es con 50 Ohms, por tanto se  puede hacer el acoplamiento entre antenas, empleando sistema de arnés o distribuidor rígido


Siii , puedes hacer sin cualquer problema.
Peeeero lo problema que hay es como armar las antenas una sobre la otra mecanicamente vertical, o sea lo que  "sustenta" la antena superior en pé tiene que sener "invisible" para la antena inferior y eso es inpracticavel una ves que la antena inferior NO tolera cualquer otro objeto mectalico cercano a su elemento irradiante sin provocar "envidias" en su diagrama de irradiación y adaptación de inpedancias.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 1, 2022)

Amigo Daniel, no he trabajado con ese tipo de antenas, entiendo  que su longitud física, haría difícil una separación adecuada entre ellas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2022)

La Antena J Pole es una vieja conocida entre los radioaficcionados de VHF y UHF .
Tiene polarizacion vertical , irradiación ominidireccional y una cierta ganancia cuando conparada a un sigelo dipolo vertical.
Apresenta bajissima ROE cuando bien construida y ayustada, para DC ( curriente continua) es un perfecto cortocircuito en su conector de RF lo que es muy bueno porque NO hay possibilidad de inducción electrostactica que puede dañar los custosos transistores principalmente los de tecnologia MosFet.
Hay tanbien la Super J Pole que es una J Pole mas un Stub enfazador de RF seguido de mas 1/2 conprimento onda arriba.
Dicen los entiendidos que la ganancia sube los +6dB y pico.
Por la Red Internet hay mucha información sobre ese tipo de antena.
!Saludos!


----------

